# Vinky19 világa - Ismerj meg egy különös országot



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 6)

Sziasztok!
Különös, s egyben összetett emberke vagyok e kis világban. Egymás mellett élünk, mégha több száz kilóméterre is lakunk egymástól.


----------



## Zsozefin (2007 Május 6)

*Ismerkedés*

_Őszintén sajnálom, hogy ilyen nagyon magányos vagy....._
_Topikodat ismerkedés céljaira kiválóan felhasználhatod. Bizonyosan jelentkeznek majd hasonló érzelmű magányos lelkek. Sok sikert kívánok az eljövendő új barátokhoz. A csodát, amely benned van ideje lenne látnod...._


----------



## Tercsi (2007 Május 6)

Az ördög csókkal vár
Menyhárt János-Demjén Ferenc​ 
Kinyílt a játszótér,
tiéd, hogy játszhassál,
idegen arcok közt barátot válasszál.
Neked ez új még, s az ördög csókkal vár.​ 
Ha valaki hozzád ért, még nincs közel hozzád.
Ha valaki ért hozzád, bármit hozhat rád.
Szabad a játék, s az ördög csókkal vár.​ 
Megsejted egyszer, mi jó, s mi nem kell.
De ha megkérdeznél, nagyon eltévednél.
Amíg vannak álmok, addig bennük játszom.
Ezért nem lennék tán neked túl jó tanár.​ 
Annyit mondhatnék, ne másra fogjad hát.
Ha valami elromlott, s a jókedv könnyre vált.
Sose felejts el, az ördög csókkal várt.​ 
Be kéne vallani, legalább elmondani:
milyen az hogy nézlek, s ezalatt mit érzek.
Be kéne vallani, legalább elmondani:
a szememmel téged csak egy ördög nézett.​ 
Nyílt a játszótér,
de nincs szabály: hogy játssz.
Szabad a boldogság, ne félj, míg engem látsz.
Ne felejtsd el hát: az ördög csókkal vár.​


----------



## juna (2007 Május 6)

Szia Vinky!
Sokan érezzük, hogy magányosak vagyunk. 
Látod, már nem is vagy egyedül!
Szép napot!


----------



## nyilvesszö (2007 Május 6)

Szeretlek Vinky.


----------



## hajlando (2007 Május 6)




----------



## zsanca (2007 Május 7)

gólyatöcs egyedül. vagy mégsem?


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 7)

Ákos - Keresem az utam (Andante)


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 7)

Ágnes & József Attila- Óh Szív Nyugodj

_*ÓH SZÍV! NYUGODJ!*_

Fegyverben réved fönn a téli ég,
kemény a menny és vándor a vidék,
halkul a hó, megáll az elmenő,
lehellete a lobbant keszkenő.
Hol is vagyok? Egy szalmaszál nagyon
helyezkedik a csontozott uton;
kis, száraz nemzet; izgágán szuszog,
zuzódik, zizzen, izzad és buzog.
De fönn a hegyen ágyat bont a köd,
mint egykor melléd: mellé leülök.
Bajos szél jaját csendben hallgatom,
csak hulló hajam repes vállamon.
Óh szív! nyugodj! Vad boróka hegyén
szerelem szólal, incseleg felém,
pirkadó madár, karcsu, koronás,
de áttetsző, mint minden látomás.

1928 vége​


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 7)

Saját vers

*a virent virens*



Nem tudom, lehet hogy kések,
Boldogság talán nekem is jár,
Utamat világítják a fények,
Talán nem lesz nagy a kár,
Fába törve is élet az élet,
Valaki rám is sokat vár. 
Kipárnázott életvolán?
Kipárnázott életvolán,
Merész tettek, ez kell talán,
Élném életem, akár a vadludak, 
Szelek szárnyán hagynám el poklomat,
Vérebek reménytelen, őskáosz birodalmát!
Eltaszított lelket gondolatai hallatszódnak.
Magam mögött hagyva a táj kín-moraját,
Elvinnélek cserépbe zárt aranyvirág!
Áttörném a felhők vaskapuját!
Cserépbe zárt aranyvirág 

2007. február 28.


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 7)

Kormorán - Volt apám, volt anyám


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 7)

Titanic Celion Dion

Nem csak a szerelemről szól, hanem a szabadságról is, a hamis világból való kiválásról.


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 7)

*Kosztolányi Dezső*

*Rapszódia * 

Nincs, ahova hazatérjek,
ténfergek, mint a kísértet
éjszaka. 

Süt a napfény, mégse látnak,
a magyar a nagyvilágnak
árvája. 

Megy az élet, jõ az élet,
ebek vagyunk és cselédek,
bolondok. 

Jajgatok, de nincs, ki hallja,
vizes a kalapom alja
a könnytõl. 

Jaj, ha szám egyet kiáltna,
kitûzném a kapufára
szívemet. 

Csak csöndesen, szívem aludj,
jó nekem így, jó nekem úgy,
akárhogy. 

Így végezték bús hatalmak,
olcsó víz a magyar harmat,
sárba hull. 

Mit bánják õk? Nevetnek õk,
várnak akácos temetõk
mireánk. 

Édesanyám, minek szültél?
Elhervadtál, megõszültél
hiába.



*Misztrál : Rapszódia*​


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 7)

*József Attila -Csend*






*CSEND*

Riasztó, mint a fölmorajló tenger
És mint a végtelen hó épp olyan.
Álarca mélyén bús Halál rohan -
Jaj, üstökömbe kap s én gyáva Ember
Remegve ejtem lelkemet elébe.
A szívem hallgatom - kopog-e még?
És megunom ez egyhangú zenét,
Pedig de jó, ha ver és nincsen vége.
Úgy érzem, mintha ingoványon járnék
És jaj süpped alattam a talaj,
De bennem még ellentállás szaval,
De fülemet betömte. - Ó, mi vár még
Reám, ki immár néma, hangtalan.
- Fejem lehajtva megadom magam.

1922


Misztrál : Csend​


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 7)

My Chemical Romance - "Welcome to the Black Parade"​ 


 
MY CHEMICAL ROMANCE - Helena​ 


 
Red Hot Chili Peppers - Otherside​ 


 
Red Hot Chili Peppers - Under the Bridge​ 


 
Mika Grace Kelly​


----------



## hajlando (2007 Május 7)




----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 8)

Zombie-Cranberries​ 


 
Koncz Zsuzsa - Ha én rózsa volnék​


----------



## nyilvesszö (2007 Május 9)

Van Koncz Zsuzsának egy "Négy szürke fal" c dala.
Az is beillik a sorba.
De már kiléphetnél ebből az önmagad örléséből, önemésztődésből, mielőtt teljesen megkeseredsz.
Vagy Neked ez jó?
A világ nemcsak szomorú dolgokból áll. Hékás!


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 9)

Attól, hogy rossz hangulatom ihlette e témát, nem jelenti azt, hogy végig így lesz. A zenék 80 százalékát nem azért raktam ide, hogy mégjobban éreztessem a hangulatom, hanem azért, hogy lássátok milyen világban élek. Arról nem tehetek, hogy túl rossznak látszik, de ha valaki lemerül 20 m-re, én biztos 80-ra fogok  ... Ez a hibám


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 9)

Hűvös őszi este hűs patak vizében feküdtem. Éreztem, ahogyan a víz kikerüli testem. Mozdulatlan kémleltem a csillagos eget, egy alakzatban fedeztelek fel téged. 
Láttam szemed, sötétben ragyog. Úgy érzem, nélküled csak egy faág vagyok, mit a víz sodor messze-messze, melyet semmi sem segíthet fellegekbe. Lennék inkább egy haldokló levél, melyet közelebb fújhat feléd a szél, de mivel más nem vagyok, csak egy ember, így a földről figyellek éjszakánként, mint egy tenger. Nappal alszom, éjjel szenvedek, mert nem foghatom meg kezedet.

−A giccsből most már elég!-, mondaná egy vadi új kerék, ami csak ezt hajtogatja:
−Gurulni-gurulni!-, az élet problémáit halogatja.

Mi lesz, mikor az élet a szereplőit nem válogatja? Váratlan pillanatban egy árva üvegszilánkkal kilyukasztja.
−Jaj! Az a fránya szilánkja! Menjen a bús p(okol)ba!
Siránkozott a kicsi kerék, nem volt neki se jobbra, se balra, csak az a pici lyukacska.
Arra járt egy legény, olyan kamaszféle, de az elesettet nem vette észre. 
Jajgat tovább:
−Jajajaj! Nem gondoltam, hogy ekkora a baj.

Baj? Milyen baj? Az, hogy nem kenhető a vaj, vagy túl sok fejedben a zaj? Nem értem e storyt, értelmetlen mondatait. Te megérted? Vagy csak a szerző éli meg? Kitalált, hülye szövegek. Ó, Istenem! Ki vizsgálja meg az ezernyi kortársi texteket?


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 9)

"1492 The Conquest of Paradies" Vangelis​


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 9)




----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 9)

*Vinky -somnium*

*somnium*
(vágyálom)
- álomkép -

Álombéli látomás volt csupán az egész,
Mégis oly valódi, mint tengergyöngy szemed,
Egymásra leltünk, hol semmit sem ér az emberi ész:

Álmok hullámai lágyan simogattak bennünket,
Álmok partján találkoztunk, álomhajón utazgattunk,
Álmok hullámain egymás kezét fogva sodródtunk,
Álmok meleg sugarai melegítettek kettőnket,
Álmok tengere itatott, álmok erdeje bújtatott,
Álmok hűs fuvallatai táplálták létünket.
Álmok lakatlan szigetein egymáshoz bújtunk,
Álmok világában együtt valóságról álmodtunk.

2007. február 10.
​


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 9)

*a virent virens*



Nem tudom, lehet hogy kések,
Boldogság talán nekem is jár,
Utamat világítják a fények,
Talán nem lesz nagy a kár,
Fába törve is élet az élet,
Valaki rám is sokat vár. 
Kipárnázott életvolán?
Kipárnázott életvolán,
Merész tettek, ez kell talán,
Élném életem, akár a vadludak, 
Szelek szárnyán hagynám el poklomat,
Vérebek reménytelen, őskáosz birodalmát!
Eltaszított lelket gondolatai hallatszódnak.
Magam mögött hagyva a táj kín-moraját,
Elvinnélek cserépbe zárt aranyvirág!
Áttörném a felhők vaskapuját!
Cserépbe zárt aranyvirág

2007. február 28.
​


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 9)

*Határok*
(Falak)

1
A szív határa az emberi ész,
Szabadulni vágyunk hideg falaktól,
Börtönnek tűnő szürke napjainkból,
Ám olykor parancsolni igen nehéz.

2
Úgy érzem, mintha elemésztenének,
Földből jönnek ígérgető angyalok,
Kik bánatszagú tetemet keresnek.
Lentről szólnak a fekete harangok!

3
Rózsabokrok közt utamat keresem, 
Nem kell nekem ígéret sem megnyugvás,
Befejezném életem, mit elkezdtem,
Tűzzé válnék, mikor jön a hófúvás. 

4
Tűzzé válnék, ám mindig elfúj a szél,
Befagyasztanak a zord téli napok,
Érthetetlen, lelkem önmagától fél,
Küzdök magammal, mert a szél én vagyok.

5
Lehet, hogy szabadulnék önmagamból,
Fáradt testemen sebeket vakarok,
Emlékeket hozok vissza a múltból,
Sokszor nem is tudom, hogy mit akarok.

6
A ketrece vagyok saját magamnak, 
Boldogságom akadálya én vagyok ,
Szelet ritkán adhatok madaraknak,
Nevetnek rajtam a lenti angyalok.

7
Ám ismerek én egy másik földlakót,
Kinek nyakát majdnem szorította drót,
Kinek lelkét már ezernyi kard szúrta,
Szívét az élet darabokra zúzta.

8
Dacára nem dobta el az életét,
Öröksebbel kihasználja „bérletét”,
Bokrok közt ő is keresi a helyét,
A hosszú, poros, rögös utak végét.

9
Véletlen találkoztunk az erdőben,
Mindenki a saját útját kutatva,
Másiknak sérelmeinket mutatva,
Ismerkedtünk meg a nagy rengetegben. 

10
Azóta, mint két vezér váraikban,
Éljük az életünket magányosan,
A vezér meglátogatja a vezért,
Kapuikat nyitják egymás kedvéért.

11
Ám a falaik nehezen bomlanak,
Ha félnek gyorsan, újra felépülnek,
Mérgükben akár fegyverre töltenek,
Ölnek, mérgeznek, várakat bombáznak!

2007. januárja​


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 9)

... a legmagasabb rendű alkotás."






*Ronyec Viktorhoz*

Látod, az ember halandó?!
Talán egyszer felfogható,
Talán lát a Mindenható!
Látod, az élet múlandó?!

Talán mégis örökvaló,
Látod, van boldogító szó?!
Látod, az élet lehet jó?!
Talán neked is szabható!

Látod, nem is oly borzasztó?!
Talán már lelkednek is jó,
Talán lehet édes a só!
Látod, az ember alkotó!!

2007. január 29.
​


----------



## mary_anne (2007 Május 9)

Kedves Vinky!
Látom szeretnél szép messzi tájakra utazni. Ez így természetes kívánság is. Viszont közelünkben is vannak csodálatos helyek, amit sajnos az emberek egy része nem, vagy nem akar észrevenni. Én is szeretek utazni, kirándulni, túrázni. Két hete a Börzsöny és Ipoly vidékét játam, az ott készült képeimből bemutatok. Éppen a repce virágzott, a látvány, mint egy sárga tenger.
Bemutatkozásodból látom Palicson élsz. Kérhetem, hogy a Palicsi-tó-ról tegyél fel egy képet. Nosztalgiázom, mert fürödtem is a vizében, de sajnos képem nincs róla.


----------



## hajlando (2007 Május 9)




----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 9)

Kedves mary_anne,
Köszönöm a képeket!
Per pillanat ezekkel a képpekkel tudok szolgálni, de még igyekszek találni.

http://www.canadahun.com/forum/showpost.php?p=522808&postcount=2


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 9)

hajlando írta:


>



Ehhez meg nem tudok hozzászólni  Még nem​


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 9)

A középső!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  






Bűbájos boszik
Jut eszembe! Megyek is nézni őket!​


----------



## Tercsi (2007 Május 9)

Vinky19 írta:


> Debreceni egyetem előtt. Egy ideig vitatkoztunk Zsozefinnel, mert nem akartam eleget tenni kérésének, de végül belementem  Így született meg végülis ez a pozíció a szoborral ​


 
Ez valóban jól sikerült fotó. 
Zsozefinnek milyen kérései vannak...... :``:


----------



## Zsozefin (2007 Május 10)

*Játék és pukkasztás...*



Tercsi írta:


> Ez valóban jól sikerült fotó.
> Zsozefinnek milyen kérései vannak...... :``:


 
*Kedves Tercsi! *
*Egy tanár ne veszítse el a játékosságot, az örök gyermeket, a csínytevésre való hajlamot, mert különben vége van!!!! Ez számomra nem jelenti a tekintélyem lerombolását. A történet másról szól. Ezért szálltam vitába Vinkyvel. Így teljes az élet!!!*


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 10)

Hungary 1994 - Friderika - Kinek mondjam el​


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 10)

*foramen*​-részlet-

Anyám! Egyszer engem világra hoztál,
Véred, tested vagyok, s löklek magamtól,
Sokszor öltelek, mégis tovább próbálkoztál,
Tüskéket szőttem szúrós szavaimból.

Naponta tűröd halálod! Én sakál!
Nyilak, szilánkok születnek meg számból,
Vérzel, mégis szép szavakat mondanál,
Melyeket kitaszítok világomból.

Ringatnál karodban, mint kiskoromban,
Itatnál, etetnél, ám kezed lököm,
Állandó a háború otthonunkban.

Éles nyelvem mélyen szívedbe döföm,
Te még nem voltál a "színes" szobámban! 
Nem tudom már mi öröm és káröröm!

2007.04.28.
​


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 10)

Rúzsa Magdolna - Most élsz - Máté Péter​


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 10)

Rúzsa Magdolna - Végső vallomás​


----------



## hajlando (2007 Május 10)




----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 10)

Kalmár Zsuzsa





színésznő

1973. 03. 19.



Életrajz
Szabadkán született. 
Az Újvidéki Művészeti Akadémién végzett Hernyák György osztályában.
Játszott az Újvidéki Színház, a Tanyaszínház, az egri Gárdonyi Géza színház előadásaiban is.
1998-ban a szers[dik a szabadkai Népszínház Magyar Társulatához.

Jelentősebb színpadi szerepek
Várkonyi Mátyás - Mikós Tibor: Sztárcsinálók (Agrippina)
Maleckij - Slawinsky – Gershwin: ő meg őrbara)
Csáth - Fodor - Hernyák : Zách Klára (Erzsébet királyné)
Tasnádi - Sziveri - Lajkó Félix: Közellenség (Erzsébet)
Leonard Gershe: A pillangók szabadok (Jill Tanner)
Brackett-Diamond-Wilder-Verebes I.: Van, aki forrón szereti (Virág)
Weöres Sándor - Verebes Ernő: Holdbeli csónakos (Pávaszem)
I. Bergmann: Jelenetek egy házasságból (Mariann)
T. Williams: Macska a forró bádogtetőn (Margaret)
Németh L.: Görgey, az áruló (Adél),
Marques: Száz év magány (Amaranta),
Vajda Katalin: Anconai szerelmesek (Drusilla)
Márai Sándor: Kaland (Anna)
McDermott: Hair (Sheila)
Kornis Mihály: Körmagyar (Fiatalasszony)
W. Shakespeare: Romeo és Júlia (Júlia)
Slade: Különleges alkalmak (Amy)
Bornemissza: Magyar Elektra (Elektra)
Katona József: Bánk Bán (Melinda)
Kristof - Eldad – Brestyánszki: Nem fáj! (Clara)
Georges Feydeau: Bolha a fülbe (Raymonde Chandebise)
Masteroff - Kander – Ebb: Cabaret (Sally Bowles)

Díjak
2000 - A szabadkai Népszínház közönségdíja – az 1999/2000-es évad színésznője
2003 - A szabadkai Népszínház zsüridíja a legjobb női főszerepekért - A pillangók szabadok (Jill), 
Közellenség (Erzsébet)
2001 - Az Egri Színház Napsugár díja a legjobb női főszerepért – Magyar Elektra (Elektra)
2001 - A szabadkai Népszínház közönségdíja – a 2000/2001-es évad színésznője
2001 - A szabadkai Népszínház zsürijének színészi különdíja - Holdbeli csónakos (Pávaszem), Van, aki forrón szereti (Virág)


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 10)

Vicei Natália​
színésznő

1965. 06. 16.



Életrajz
Vicei Natália Zentán született. az Újvidéki Színház együttesének volt a tagja egészen 1999 őszénig, ekkor a szabadkai Népszínház Magyar Társulatához szerződött. Számos színházi előadásban dolgozott a régi Jugoszlávia és Magyarország sok jeles rendezőjével. 

Jelentősebb színpadi szerepek
Csáth-Fodor-Hernyák: Zách Klára (Elzbiet Lokietek) 
Weöres Sándor-Verebes Ernő: Holdbeli csónakos (Sólyomistennő) 
Boris Vian: Schmürz (Anya) 
Mrožek: Rendőrség (Anya)
Kopeczky László: Kádár Kata (Kádár Kata)
Majtényi Mihály: Negyedik ablak (Boriska)
Dürrenmatt: Fizikusok (Monika)
Zalán Tibor: Azután megdöglünk (Ila)
Csokonai: Örzvegy Karnyóné (Boriska)
Moliére: Amphytrion 
Shakespeare: Romeo és Júlia (Dajka)
Örkény István: Tóték (Mariska)
Tasnádi István: Titanic vízirevü (Bugár Mara)
Rideg Sándor: Indul a bakterház (Banya)
Dough Wright: Toll (Renée Pélagie)
Eugléne Ionesco: Kopasz énekesnő (Mrs. Smith)
Masteroff-Kander-Ebb: Cabaret (Schneider kisasszony)
David Harrower: Kés a tyúkban (Fiatal nő)
Spiró György: Csirkefej (Anya)
Nikolaj Koljada: Murlin Murlo (Inna)
Zalán Tibor-Bakos Árpád Szulamit (Asztisz)
Csáth Géza - Fekete Péter: Emma (Eszti)

Díjak
1989 - Zalaegerszegi Nyilt Fórum színészi különdíja - Azután megdöglünk (Ila)
1996 - A Kisvárdai Határon Túli Magyar Színházak Fesztiváljának színészi díja - Fizikusok (Monika)
1998 - Az Újvidéki Színház díja az 1997/1998-as évad legj.női epizódszerepéért - Rendőrség (Feleség)
2001 - A szabadkai Népszínház zsüridíja a legjobb női mellékszerepért - Holdbeli csónakos (Sólyomistennő) 
2002 - A szabadkai Népszínház zsüridíja a legjobb női főszerepekért - Nem fáj (Nyúlszáj)!, Titanic vízirevü (Bugár Mara), Tóték (Mariska) 
2003 - Szabadka község Bodrogvári díja - Nem fáj (Nyújszáj)
2003 - A szabadkai Népszínház zsüridíja a legjobb női főszerepért - Indul a bakteráz (Banya)
2004 - A szabadkai Népszínház zsüridíja a legjobb női főszerepért - Kés a tyúkban (Fiatal nő)
2005 – A Vajdasági Hivatásos Színházak Szemléje – színészi díj Murlin Murlo (Inna)
2005 – Kisvárdai Határon Túli színházak Fesztiválja, színészi díj (Murlin Murlo (Inna)
Egyszer nyerte el az Újvidéki Színház és négyszer a szabadkai színház szakmai zsürijének díját és Szabadkán háromszor volt közönségdíjasként az évad színésznője


----------



## mary_anne (2007 Május 10)

Vinky19 írta:


> Haha! Ezzel az üzivel kerek 300 a hozzászólásom! Most happy vagyok
> 
> Köszönöm a képet!


 
Vinky, gratulálok a *300*-hoz és vele együtt az Állandó tag-ságodhoz.


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 10)

Rúzsa Magdi: Aprócska Blues







*BEJUTOTT A DÖNTŐBE!!!!*

"Unsubstantial Blues"

How many times have - you fooled me and denied that
It's her whom you love and it sure isn't me?
So now that it's over - I'll try and take it sober
Leave questions unasked, remember us laughing' at the broken past 
God, if I could make it on without you

You're such a casual man, oh wavin' an empty hand
I'm helpless and I'm lonely without you

Yes you're a casual man, lendin' an empty hand
Left me breathless with nothing more to lose 

I used to dream we'd - take it nice and easy
Get jobs settle down in Jameson Town
If now you could see me - you'd think twice about leavin'
Y' said forever is the time you're gonna spend around

So why did you leave me? And why should I believe it?
Y' said goodbye! Oh why did you leave me? Why?

You're such a casual man, oh wavin' an empty hand
I'm helpless and I'm lonely without you

Casual man, lendin' an empty hand
I'm helpless and I'm lonely without you

You're such a casual man, lendin' an empty hand
Left me breathless with nothing more to lose 

Except an evanescent unsubstantial blues...

***

"Aprócska Blues" 

Hányszor kértelek,
Hogy táncolj nekem
Te csak mentél tovább hûtlenül. 
Még látom az arcod,
És hallom a hangod,
Mikor a kezed nyomát
Otthagytad az autóbusz ablakán,
És szemedbõl a könny majd kicsordult.

refr:
Ó, te csak játszol velem,
És nem fogod két kezem!
Én mennék, de valami visszahúz!
Ó, te csak játszol velem,
És nem fogod két kezem!
Én mennék, de valami visszahúz!

Hányszor éreztem,
Hogy fázom, de lehet
Már a kezem sem nyúlt feléd!
Még egyszer hozzám értél,
Megszorítottál!
Azt mondtad, nem engedsz el!
Mégis itthagytál!

Úgy fáj a szívem,
Úgy fáj, el kell hogy higgyem! Nem vagy már!
Úgy fáj a szívem, úgy fáj!

Ó, te csak játszol velem
És nem fogod két kezem!
Én mennék, de valami visszahúz!
Ó, te csak játszol velem,
És nem fogod két kezem!
Én mennék, de valami visszahúz!
Játszol velem,
És nem fogod két kezem!
Én mennék, de valami visszahúz,
Talán egy aprócska régi-régi blues...

***

"Blues futile"

Combien de fois - tu m'as trompée et nié cela
C'est elle que tu aimes et sur que pas moi?
Donc, maintenant c'est fini - J'essaierai de rester sobre
Laisser les questions non posées, rappeler nous riant au passé cassé
Mon Dieu, si je pouvais le faire sans toi

Homme impassible, tu ne fais aucune signe 
Je suis délaissée et je réussie pas 

Homme impassible, tu m'offres les mains vides
Tu m'as laissée, je n'ai plus rien a perdre

J'avais l'habitude de nous rever - vivre agréablement, avec liberté
Chercher un emploi, s'installer dans la ville de Jameson
Si maintenant tu pourrais me voir, tu y réfléchirais deux fois
Tu as dit pour toujours tu seras autour de moi.

Donc, pourquoi m'as tu quittée? Et pourquoi doive-je croire tout cela?
Tu as dit au revoir! Oh, pourquoi m'as tu quittée? Pourquoi??

Homme impassible, tu ne fais aucune signe 
Je suis délaissée et je réussie pas 

Homme impassible, tu m'offres les mains vides
Tu m'as laissée, je n'ai plus rien a perdre

Sauf un blues évanescent futile...​


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 10)

4 sms-t küldtem Magdinak, 1-et pedig a szlovén csapatnak.

Szerb-magyar viszony ide-oda, nekem tetszett a szerb dal is, sőt... rámuatat arra, hogyha akarnak, tudnak is


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 10)

Tetszett még:
Ciprus, Izland, Grúzia, Montenegro, Moldova, Hollandia, Dánia, Horvátország, Macedónia, Andora, Törökország és Litvánia csapatainak előadásai is.


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 10)

Hair

27 - The Flesh Failures (Let The Sunshine In).mp3 

19Jojjelnapfeny.mp3​


----------



## Zsozefin (2007 Május 10)

*Csodálatos a Nap ragyogása!*

*Kedves Vinky!*

Őszintén gratulálok!!! Látod, ezért beszéltem mindig a Nap ragyogásáról. Ezek a képek mesések. Ez vagy Te, és nincs szükséged "kipárnázott életvolánra"- hogy versedből idézzek. Az alkotás szent tűze benned lobog! Kiteljesedő sok-sok Vérző madarat" kívánok a továbbiakban, de már mindenképpen Önállóan.

Az ihlet, s az alkotás csodáját Nagy László: Tűz c. versrészletével küldöm Neked:​ 

_"Tűz _
_te gyönyörű, _
_dobogó, csillag-erejű _
_te fűtsd be a mozdonyt halálra, _
_hajszold, hogy fekete magánya _
_ne legyen néki teher, _
_tűz _
_te gyönyörű, _
_ihlet, mindenség-gyökerű, _
_virágozz a vérző madárban, _
_égesd, hogy a sorsot kimondja, _
_nem a hamuvá izzó csontja, _
_virrasztó igéje kell, _
_tűz _
_te gyönyörű _
_jegeken győztes-örömű..."_​


----------



## hajlando (2007 Május 10)




----------



## hajlando (2007 Május 10)




----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 10)

Nem tudom, ki mennyire vette észre, de ezek számítógépen készültek egy rajzprogramban.


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 10)

Megyek nézni a sorozataim, utána egy kicsit tanulok,s majd jelentkezek.


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 11)

Fontos!!! Amikor letöltötted és kicsomagoltad, az egész mappát tedd a C merevlezemzre! Csak így működik, mert már lusta voltam Install fájlt készíteni​ 


Némely magánhagzóval gondjaim vannak a programozásban, de igyekszem megoldani.

Ha van benne hiba, szóljatok!


----------



## sztzs (2007 Május 11)




----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 11)

Ez a menyország?  jó lenne


----------



## sztzs (2007 Május 11)

Vinky19 írta:


> Ez a menyország?  jó lenne


Én már nem tudom... a képkeresőbe beütöttem: kurta kocsma, és vagy a 10. oldalon ezt láttam


----------



## hajlando (2007 Május 11)

Vinky19 írta:


> Megyek nézni a sorozataim, utána egy kicsit tanulok,s majd jelentkezek.


Remelem nem del-amerikai sorozatokat nezel.
Megirod a program nevet ahol keszited kepeket?


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 11)

A Csillagkapu és a Bűbájos boszorkák a sorozataim.

Letölthető ingyen: 80napos verzió 480 MB :Jasc Paint Shop Pro 9

Bocs, nem 480, hanem csak 98

5 perc alatt elkészíteni élőben egy papíron vagy vásznon... hát emelem kalapom az előtt, aki képes rá 
Ezeket programban készítettem, nem nagy valamit, de az enyém! Ahogy Fábry is mondta, az aranycsirke kiosztásánál: ...de a miénk!


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 11)




----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 11)




----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 11)

NOVÁK PÉTER


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 11)

NOVÁK PÉTER


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 11)

NOVÁK PÉTER


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 11)

*Reggel*

Tibor M. Mucsi - REGGEL


----------



## Zsozefin (2007 Május 11)

*VALAKI KÖVET ÁLMODIK*​ 
*Ha majd hamut álmodnak a kövek,*
*s a boldog hamu embert álmodik,*
*valaki semmit - istent álmodik,*
*torkában némán torlódó kövek.*​ 
*A szó kővé lesz egyetlen napon,*
*törvénytáblából készül útvesztő*
*köré, karneol idő - útvesztő*
*ő is, önmaga álma egy napon.*​ 
*A szavak csak szavakat álmodnak,*
*csak egy könyvet útvesztőkkel, kövekkel*
*s tükrökkel, eme végtelen kövekkel,*
*melyekben arcok arcot álmodnak.*​ 
*Egyetlen arc lesz, mely már végtelen,*
*akárha most zuhanna egy tükör*
*mélyébe - mintha sok törött tükör*
*kövek röptét álmodná végtelen.*​ 
*És egyszer kövek álmodnak követ,*
*és egyszer hamu hamut álmodik,*
*egy álom semmit - embert álmodik,*
*a csend torkában lüktető követ.*​


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 11)

Nem nehéz a matek, amit a diákom tanul. A gimiben sokkal nehezebb volt, én gimis feladatokkal készültem, erre egy dedós matekot kellett tanítanom, de sebaj, én is ismételtem egy kicsit  . Mégegyszer köszönöm a linkeket

Kedves Zsozefin!
Örülnék, ha elmondanád miért ezt a verset választottad:1:


----------



## Zsozefin (2007 Május 11)

*A választás természetesen célzatos. *
*A metaforák megfejtését meghagynám Neked. Előrebocsátom, vasárnap nem szeretnék erről vitatkozni. A kedvedért, nagy szerelmedet, ma este megnézem. Jó szurkolást!!!!!!*

_*KOVÁCS ANDRÁS FERENC *_​ 
_(Szatmárnémeti, 1959. július 17-) költő, műfordító, több kötetnyi __versválogatás összeállítója, a marosvásárhelyi Látó szépirodalmi __folyóirat versrovatának felelőse; legutóbb néhány hónapos, lemondással __végződő vásárhelyi színház-aligazgatói (az ottani Nemzeti Színház __magyar társulatának művészeti vezetője) "karriert" mondhat magáénak. _
_A __IV. Forrás-nemzedék vezéralakja, később, napjainkra a romániai magyar __költészet mérvadó egyéniségévé vált. Alapvetően álarcos lírát alkot __(néhány alteregó megteremtője is), a hagyomány és történetiség __kezelése esetében sajátos változatát eredményezi a posztmodern __írásmódnak. Költészete egyben a poeta doctusé és a szenvedélyes __filológusé, versei tudatos kulturális "provokációk", felkészült __befogadót igényelnek. Egyéni kötetei: Tengerész Henrik intelmei __(1983), Tűzföld hava (1984 Kótya-lapótya (gyerekversek - 1990), __Költözködés (1993), Lelkem kockán pörgetem (1994), Üdvözlet a _
_vesztesnek (1994), És Christophorus énekelt (1995), Scintilla animae __(esszék, tanulmányok - 1995), Cole daloskönyve (1996), Adventi __fagyban angyalok (1996. Társszerzője a Tompa Gáborral közösen írt __ún. "négykezeseknek" (szonettek)._​





​ 


*Lehetséges változat Vinkó Attila: Határok /Falak/ c. versének utolsó 2 versszakára*​ 
_"A száj palánkja némasággal árkolt _
_Védelmi gyűrű, zsúfolt sírgödör... _
_Végül pediglen egy-két szó marad: _
_Makacs fogak közül majd úgy bukik ki, _
_Mint vár fokáról messzekémlelő, _
_Ki nem volt harcos népvezér, sem őrszem - _
_Csupán a szellem távolába nézett, _
_Mert látni jött, mikor találat érte... _
_Véletlenül, mellékesen, hiába. _​ 
_Úgy hull a sajgó semmiség ölébe _
_A hang, a lélek ismeretlenül, _
_Mint elfelejtett védő, senki sarja, _
_Fölösleges bámész lenyilazott - _
_S a mindenség pusztán süvít tovább... "_​ 
_Bölcsek beszélik: elveszett erősség, _
_Lakatlan vár, panaszfal, kő a nyelv. _
_Tömör, kemény, miként a végítélet - _
_Nem érthető, mert magunkat sem értjük. "_​


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 11)

És ki a szerző?


----------



## Tercsi (2007 Május 12)

Bocsánat, ha megszakítom eme igen fontos fennkölt társalgást igen komoly témában, Zsozefin és közted, de úgy látom Vinky Te szereted Rúzsa Magdit, és ezt találtam neked, talán ez a fotó még nincs meg a számodra  

Ha nem bánod


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 12)

Nem vagyok Magdi mániás, mint azt egyesek hiszik, de ezt a képet még nem láttam. Köszi szépen!  :1:


----------



## Tercsi (2007 Május 12)

Vinky19 írta:


> Nem vagyok Magdi mániás, mint azt egyesek hiszik, de ezt a képet még nem láttam. Köszi szépen!  :1:


Nem hittem, hogy Magdi mániás vagy, csak azt gondoltam, hogy szereted Rúzsa Magdit. Semmi több.


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 12)




----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 12)




----------



## Scarboro (2007 Május 12)

Tercsi írta:


> Bocsánat, ha megszakítom eme igen fontos fennkölt társalgást igen komoly témában, Zsozefin és közted, de úgy látom Vinky Te szereted Rúzsa Magdit, és ezt találtam neked, talán ez a fotó még nincs meg a számodra
> 
> Ha nem bánod



En ezzel egeszittenem ki: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHPMae29iOw


----------



## Tercsi (2007 Május 12)

Scarboro írta:


> En ezzel egeszittenem ki: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHPMae29iOw


 
Ez igazán jó....köszi, különben én nem találtam beilleszteni való linket, de köszi, ügyi vagy... 

Én is találtam egy olyan "fellépős" fotót   



 
Szerintem nagyon szép..... 
csak az a baj, hogy nem ilyen a valóságban és többeket megtéveszt a fotosohop​


----------



## sztzs (2007 Május 12)




----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 12)

*Hát most nagyon mérges vagyok!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Kikapcsolták a kábeltv-n a magyar és horvát csatornát, mert ott is megy az Eurovizio, s csak a szerb tv-n megy... Diszkrimináció!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Uhh... ölni tudnék!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## hajlando (2007 Május 12)

Én magyar adón nézem, viszont a chun oldalak működése miatt vagyok nagyon mérges. Masik oldaladra bemásoltam egy verset, mikor el akartam küldeni, kiírta, hogy nem vagyok jogosult, először lépjek be. Beléptem másodszor is, de nem irányított vissza az oldalra, így a vers eltűnt a semmibe. Azért is bosszantó, mert most új a magyar abc gépemben, eddig nem volt - és a betük egész máshol vannak, beletelik egy kis időbe, míg megkeresgélem őket, és nagyon utálom a felesleges munkát.


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 12)

A szerb csapat győzött, meg is érdemelték, ám... Szerbia tönkrement, s mi várható majd ha elkezdik az Eurovíziót szervezni? Több adó, vagy mégtöbb földlopás? Így is egy olyan adót kell fizetni, ami nincs törvénybe iktatva. A szerb TV 1-es,2-es, és3-as csatornájára, tehát 3-ra, annyit kell fizetni, mint a 40 csatornás kábelTv-re, amiben már benne van ez a három csatorna. Hol van itt az igazság? A csalásokat tudom, hol vannak, de hol van az igazság?
Esetleg bevezetik az Eurovíziós Adót??????????????????????????????????

DE a témát itt az egész Eurovízióról és Magdiról befejezem, mert ez nem fun oldal :1:


----------



## icsi (2007 Május 12)

Vinky19 írta:


> *Hát most nagyon mérges vagyok!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Kikapcsolták a kábeltv-n a magyar és horvát csatornát, mert ott is megy az Eurovizio, s csak a szerb tv-n megy... Diszkrimináció!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Uhh... ölni tudnék!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


nálunk simán jön ingyért szobaantennán is az eurovíziós fesztivál .Kábeltévé függőséget generál ,a digitális adás talán nagyobb szabadságot hoz tévé ügyben.


----------



## VaZsu (2007 Május 12)

Kedves Vinky vígasztalás céljából küldök neked egy kis " konytalávaló"-t.


*Petöfi Sándor: Meredek a pincegádor.*


_Meredek a pincegádor,_
_Nehéz teher az a mámor.
Haza felé mendegéltem,
Terhem alatt összedöltem –
Összedöltem!_
<O</O
_Elnyúltam a föld szinére,_
_Megeredt az orrom vére.
Ha ott tégla nem lett volna:
Orrom vére nem folyt volna –
Nem folyt volna!_
<O</O
_Nem járnék én a pincébe_
_Jó időbe', rossz időbe'…
De tehetek is én arról,
Hogy oly igen jó az a bor –
Jó az a bor!_


<O</O


----------



## FiFike (2007 Május 12)

Szioka Vinky ha most lenne szerb TV-ed ...... ;-)


----------



## honig (2007 Május 12)

Vinky19 írta:


> Szűcs Judit - Nincs Rajtad Kivul Senki Sem


nincs rajtad kívül senki sem....


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 12)

FiFike írta:


> Szioka Vinky ha most lenne szerb TV-ed ...... ;-)



Ezt nem értem


----------



## hajlando (2007 Május 13)




----------



## mary_anne (2007 Május 13)

*De már nem tudom, mit csináljak*

De már nem tudom, mit csináljak?
Meginnám borát az országnak.
S mentül több az, amit megiszom,
Annál iszonyúbban szomjazom.

Mért nem tesz az isten most csodát?
Változtatná borrá a Tiszát,
Hadd lehetnék én meg a Duna:
Hogy a Tisza belém omlana!​


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 13)

mary_anne írta:


> *De már nem tudom, mit csináljak*
> 
> De már nem tudom, mit csináljak?
> Meginnám borát az országnak.
> ...



Szia!
Szeretném, ha elmondanád, miért ez a vers jutott eszedbe! És honnan? Mert én azt tudom, hogy milyen hangulatomban vagyok, de kíváncsi vagyok, hogy most te is olyan hangulatban vagy, mint ahogy a vers leírja, vagy nekem szántad a verset?!


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 13)

Köszönöm a képeket és a verset is! Ezeket még nem láttam!


----------



## mary_anne (2007 Május 13)

Vinky19 írta:


> Szia!
> Szeretném, ha elmondanád, miért ez a vers jutott eszedbe! És honnan? Mert én azt tudom, hogy milyen hangulatomban vagyok, de kíváncsi vagyok, hogy most te is olyan hangulatban vagy, mint ahogy a vers leírja, vagy nekem szántad a verset?!


 
Szia Vinky!
Igen, a verset Neked szántam. Először is, mert látom szereted a verseket, én pedig szeretem Petőfi verseit. A mellékelt Petőfi kötet 1901-es kiadású, mely a sajátom. Próbálom megfejteni, milyen személyiség vagy valójában. Azt nem hiszem el, hogy magányos vagy. Keresed a helyes utat az életedben, most így jellemeznélek. Szívből kívánom, meg is találd.


----------



## hajlando (2007 Május 13)

mary_anne írta:


> *De már nem tudom, mit csináljak*​
> 
> De már nem tudom, mit csináljak?
> Meginnám borát az országnak.
> ...


 
Gyönyörű ez a Petőfi kötet. Köszi, hogy feltetted. Ha egyszer végre működőképes állapotban lesz szkennerem, én is feltetszek egy régi kiadasú Petőfi-t.


----------



## hajlando (2007 Május 16)

*Ptuji előkelő férfi - kőfaragvány, 15. század eleje.*


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 16)

Szia!
Egy kis magyarázatot kérek hogy miért ez, s miért nekem


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 16)

*Tépett tollú kismadár*

1.
Fúj a szél, fúj egyre fúj,
Ágat dobál, beléd szúr.
Húz a föld, visszahúz,
Lábad fogja, mélybe húz.
2.
Jő a sas, felhasít,
Süt a nap, megvakít.
Macska karmol, kivérzel,
Szembeszállsz most a széllel.
3.
Penge vágja szárnyadat,
Látod halni társadat.
Hullnak fáról perceid,
Rozsdásodó vétkeid.
4.
Anyád egykor kiszabták,
Fészkedet fák tapossák.
Most szúrós bokrok védik,
Ölnek! Ki vagy? Nem kérdik!
5.
Nincs aki etessen,
Betakarjon, meséljen?!
Nincs aki kövessen,
Elkísérjen, vezessen?!
Nincs aki nevessen,
Öleljen és szeressen?!
6.
Ha fáj a szív, ég a Föld,
Nincs egy talpalatnyi zöld.
Ha szürkül a nagy világ,
Légy te a színes virág! 
7.
Tépett tollú kismadár
Repülj tovább, ne hátrálj!
Repülj tovább, ne hátrálj!
Repülj! Ne hátrálj!

2006.11.11.​


----------



## Zsozefin (2007 Május 16)

*Ugye szép? Emlékszik? Ez volt a kezdet, csak akkor még nem volt tudatos. S ez a másik kép is előlegezte mindazt, ami elindult a Tépett tollú kismadárral, kiteljesedve a 2 illusztrációval. S most az ihlet egyre szebb képekben születik újjá...Látja ez az, ami csodálatos.....*

*



*
*Török: Portré*
*2006 Ludas*​


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 16)

Most nálam 02:37-et mutat a gép, és ma olyan 17óra 23 perc múlva megyek Magdi koncertyyyjjjjjjére :1: Majd beszámolok


----------



## sztzs (2007 Május 16)

A boldogság madara
is lehetne 1.​ 
Mi a boldogság? Hol a boldogság? Érdemes-e megkeresni, érdemes-e hajtani érte? Amint így fekszik az ágyában éjszaka, sötétben természetesen, egyszercsak egy hangot hall: 
- A boldogság? Ki ne tudná, hogy mi a boldogság és hogy hol található! 
Vera erre felriad. Ki szólt vajon? Ki lehet az? Tök sötét van, megkérdi hát: 
- Bocs, de ki vagy, és hol vagy egyáltalán? 
- Én a Boldogság Kék Madara vagyok - válaszol a hang, és itt vagyok a szobádban. ​


----------



## sztzs (2007 Május 16)

​ 
A boldogság madara
is lehetne 2.​ 

" Mert a Kék Madarat nem kell távoli országokban kergetni. A Kék Madár mindig velünk van, ha szeretjük egymást, és örülünk az élet legapróbb ajándékinak is. De mindig elrepül, ha bántjuk egymást, ha irigykedve figyeljük mások örömét. Mert a Kék Madár maga a boldogság, és kalickája: az emberi szív."​


----------



## liloka8 (2007 Május 16)

..." szeretni ezt az életet ,az egyetlent a végeset ,szeretni ,hogyha bánt is ,ha mostohánk is néhanap,de kék az ég és sűt a nap és van benne boldogság is..."


----------



## hajlando (2007 Május 16)

*Honfoglalas*







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SH8OtEJMwNo&mode=related&search=​


----------



## hajlando (2007 Május 16)




----------



## hajlando (2007 Május 16)




----------



## nyilvesszö (2007 Május 16)

A boldogság egyértelmű. Az relatív, hogy ki mikor érez boldogságot. Van aki mindig boldog, mert létezik, és van aki keresi, mert nem látja a falaktól, amit maga rakott fel magának. Pedig ott van. Csak .......


----------



## nyilvesszö (2007 Május 16)

Aki tud, vagy akar, válaszoljon nekem, miért van az, hogy nevek megjelennek, és semmi beírást nem látni, mint most is, "hajlandó" neve. De találtam már több egymásutáni nevet is, írás nélkül. Sőt, válaszoltak is olyanra, amit én nem tudtam megtalálni, hogy mire.
Köszi, ha valaki felhomályosít.


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 16)

nyilvesszö írta:


> A boldogság egyértelmű. Az relatív, hogy ki mikor érez boldogságot. Van aki mindig boldog, mert létezik, és van aki keresi, mert nem látja a falaktól, amit maga rakott fel magának. Pedig ott van. Csak .......



A boldogság nem egyértlemű épp azért, mert nem mindenki egy ugyanazon dolog miatt boldog. Te boldog vagy mert ... és én boldog vagyok mert ... nem általánosíthatunk... ezért nem egyértelmű..ha nem tudjuk, hogy a másik miért boldog, akkor miként állapíthatjuk meg, hogy egyértlemű? Tippelni lehet, vagy bemagyarázni :1:
Bocs, de szeretek vitatkozni.. :1: Ezt Zsozefin tudja a legjobban, mert vele szoktam a legtöbbet farkasszemet nézni.


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 16)

Felteszem akkor a kérdést: Kinek mit jelent a boldogság? Mikor mondhatod el magadról, hogy boldog vagy? Kérem az "olvasóim" válaszát :1:


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 16)

Szokratész filozófus.
Szokratész ember.
Az ember filozófus,de
nem minden ember filozófus!


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 16)

vagy :

A fecske száll.
A fecske madár, de
Nem minden madár száll. :1:


----------



## juna (2007 Május 17)

Szia Vinky!
Ez egy jó kérdés. Szerintem csak az lehet boldog, aki megelégszik azzal, amije van. Legalább is keresi magában azt, aminek örülhet.
,, Ha rámosolyogsz a világra, a világ is visszamosolyog rád!"


----------



## nyilvesszö (2007 Május 17)

Heló Vinky!

Nekem a boldogság, ha semminek nem érzem híját, nem vágyok másra,

maradéktalanul jól érzem magam,megelégedett vagyok.

Én általában boldog vagyok. Kiváncsi vagyok mi fog kisülni a végén ennek

az eszmecserének, mert én továbbra is úgy érzem, hogy a boldogság

fogalma nem relatív, csak az, hogy kinél mi idézi elő ezt az állapotot.

Szerintem ez olyan, mint az éhség. Definiálható. 

(Szeretném, ha a másik kérdésemre is válaszolna valaki.)


----------



## Zsozefin (2007 Május 17)

*Boldogság*

*Kedves Vinky!*
Örülök, hogy vitatkozik velem. Izgalmas dolog magával veszekedni!!!! Néha boldogság is!!!! Egy színházi előadás, egy hangverseny, egy tárlat, egy debreceni, pécsi, egri stb. kirándulás számomra egy pillanatnyi boldogság. Meg egy szép metafora meglelése az óráimon, a diákjaim versei, akár egy mosoly vagy egy szonettkoszorú.
Magácska ma este pillanatra boldog lesz, lehet Magdiért, lehet barátaiért meg akár váratlan dologért. A boldogságot nem lehet eltervezni. S nem lesz ott az, aki miatt tönkrement a múltkori Magdi-koncert.
Én is boldog leszek ma este: a lányom egész estét betöltően zongorázik a szabadkai Városi Könyvtárban.






​ 




​ 
Boldog, akinek hűtlensége megbocsátatott, vétke eltöröltetett. Boldog az az ember, akinek az úr nem rója fel bűnét, és nincs lelkében álnokság. ​

_(Zsoltárok 32,1-2)_ <O</O​

A legnagyobb boldogság, ha tudhatjuk, hogy szeretnek azért, amilyenek vagyunk, pontosabban annak ellenére amilyenek vagyunk. <O</O

Amikor a boldogság egyik kapuja bezárul, egy másik kinyílik előttünk. Néha olyan sokáig nézzük a bezárt ajtót, hogy nem vesszük észre azt, amelyik kinyílt. <O</O

A boldogság, akár a jó barát, néha váratlanul állít be, többnyire olyankor, amikor nagyon el van az ember foglalva valami egészen mással. <O</O

...a boldogság nem földi javakon, hatalmon vagy hírnéven múlik, hanem azon, milyen a viszonyod azokkal az emberekkel, akiket szeretsz és tisztelsz. <O</O

Nem teheted maradéktalanul boldoggá azt, akit szeretsz, akár minden kívánságát teljesíted is, ha Te magad nem vagy boldog. <O</O

A boldogság olyan, mint a levegő: csupán a hiánya tűnik fel. <O</O
*<!-- Saved in parser cache with key huwikiquotecache:idhash:1961-0!1!0!!hu!2 and timestamp 20070517155029 -->netorian.hu // Boldogság (idézetek)<O</O*


----------



## hajlando (2007 Május 17)

*A Kuvasz*


----------



## juna (2007 Május 17)

Minden ember boldog akar lenni. Fontos kérdés: Mi is a boldogságom forrása? Csak magunkban találhatjuk meg a választ. 
Ha pedig szinte mindent elveszítünk, akkor is marad valami a boldogságból. Csak meg kell látni az élet apró örömeit! Saját tapasztalatból mondom, nem mások után. Sokszor kerülhet az ember olyan helyzetbe, amikor át kell értékelnie az életét. Megtanul boldog lenni olyan apróságoktól, amit előtte meg sem látott, vagy hallott.


----------



## nyilvesszö (2007 Május 17)

Nincs nagyobb boldogság, mintha szeretnek bennüket? -De hisz szeretnek! Legfeljebb nem mindenki hajlandó tudomásul venni.
Szerintem nincs kis-boldogság, meg nagy-boldogság. Azt érezhetjük kisebb vagy nagyobb boldogságnak, amilyen mértékben át tudjuk élni. Mert a boldogságot nem is lehetnetne fokozni igazából. Ha valaki teljesen és tökéletesen boldog, akkor hogyan is lehetne még boldogabb.Ha boldogságnak hívjuk azt, mikor kevesebb hiányunk van valamiben, és boldogabbnak nevezzük azt, ahol még kevesebb akkor a boldogtalanság csökken, és nem a boldogság nő. A boldogtalanság megszüntével lehetünk boldogok. A boldogság teljesség. (Valószínű, hogy eleve boldogok voltunk, mert ennek ellenkezője, a boldogtalanság, amit a BOLDOG szó fosztóképzővel való ellátásával tudunk csak kifejezni).Én ezt is olyannak érzem mint a jóság fogalmát. Ha valami jó, az azt jelenti, hogy abban semmi hiba nincsen. Akkor hogy lehet valami jobb, és legjobb? Csak akkor, ha hibásan értelmezzük. Ha valaminél lehet valami jobb, akkor az a valami nem lehet jó, mert tökéletlen, nem makulátlan. Ezért is mondhatta Jézus az őt "jóember"-nek szólítónak, hogy "......Ne nevezz engem jóembernek, mert, egyedül csak az Atya jó"
Lehet, hogy így van a boldogsággal is.

Tehát amit az előző beírásomban írtam, hogy "...legtöbbször boldog vagyok", ez is téves megállapítás. Inkább megfelelő lenne, a "ritkán vagyok boldogtalan". Már úgy megszoktuk a boldogtalanságot, hogy az tűnik a természetes állapotnak, és csodálkozunk, mikor szünetel.

- - -

Vinky! Köszönöm az felvilágosítást.


----------



## juna (2007 Május 17)

Nyílvessző!
Egyetértek.


----------



## Zsozefin (2007 Május 17)

*Vinkó Attila:Tűzmadár*





Vinkó Attila:Tűzmadár​ 
*Kedves Vinky!*​ 
Szép a boldogság-kereső madarad. A képedről Igor Sztravinszkij:Tűzmadár c. balettje jutott az eszembe.​ 
*Tűzmadár* a keleti szláv mitológia csodálatos madara. Az orosz varázsmese szerint minden egyes tolla _„olyan csodálatos és csillogó, hogy ha sötét szobába vitték be, úgy világított, mintha abban a szobában gyertyák sokaságát gyújtották volna meg”_. A tűzmadár aranykalitkája, aranyszíne azzal van összefüggésben, hogy a madár egy másik királyságból („_hetedhét országon túlról_”) repült ide, ahonnan mindaz származik, ami aranyszínűre van festve. A tűzmadár a rabló szerepében is feltűnhet, ebben az esetben a tüzes kígyóhoz közelít: elhurcolja a mese hősének anyját, „hetedhét országon túlra”.​






​ 


<O</OSztravinszkij 1910-ben írta meg _A tűzmadár_ című balettjét.​ 





​ 





​ 




<O</O​

Markó Iván A Tűzmadár egyik címszerepéban​ 




​ 
http://classical-mp3-70-100.lyricstemple.com/none.html<O</O​*Igor Stravinsky*
*Download The Firebird mp3*
*more mp3 >>>*


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 17)

nyilvesszö írta:


> Nincs nagyobb boldogság, mintha szeretnek bennüket? -De hisz szeretnek! Legfeljebb nem mindenki hajlandó tudomásul venni.
> Szerintem nincs kis-boldogság, meg nagy-boldogság. Azt érezhetjük kisebb vagy nagyobb boldogságnak, amilyen mértékben át tudjuk élni. Mert a boldogságot nem is lehetnetne fokozni igazából. Ha valaki teljesen és tökéletesen boldog, akkor hogyan is lehetne még boldogabb.Ha boldogságnak hívjuk azt, mikor kevesebb hiányunk van valamiben, és boldogabbnak nevezzük azt, ahol még kevesebb akkor a boldogtalanság csökken, és nem a boldogság nő. A boldogtalanság megszüntével lehetünk boldogok. A boldogság teljesség. (Valószínű, hogy eleve boldogok voltunk, mert ennek ellenkezője, a boldogtalanság, amit a BOLDOG szó fosztóképzővel való ellátásával tudunk csak kifejezni).Én ezt is olyannak érzem mint a jóság fogalmát. Ha valami jó, az azt jelenti, hogy abban semmi hiba nincsen. Akkor hogy lehet valami jobb, és legjobb? Csak akkor, ha hibásan értelmezzük. Ha valaminél lehet valami jobb, akkor az a valami nem lehet jó, mert tökéletlen, nem makulátlan. Ezért is mondhatta Jézus az őt "jóember"-nek szólítónak, hogy "......Ne nevezz engem jóembernek, mert, egyedül csak az Atya jó"
> Lehet, hogy így van a boldogsággal is.
> 
> ...





Szia! 
Én többször elolvastam ezt a hozzászólásodat, de még nem tudtam rájönni, hogy mivel világosítottalak fel :1: s


----------



## hajlando (2007 Május 17)

Marko Ivan - 60. szuletesnapjat most fogja unnepeni - szinpadon, tanccal!


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 17)

Legkésőbb jövő héten felrakom Igor Stravinsky Tűzmadár c. balett zenéit.


----------



## nyilvesszö (2007 Május 17)

Vinky19 írta:


> Szia!
> Én többször elolvastam ezt a hozzászólásodat, de még nem tudtam rájönni, hogy mivel világosítottalak fel :1: s





Drága Vinky!

"Mondjuk, ha belinkelt egy képet, s időközben megváltozott a címe, vagy törlődött, vagy már eleve hibásan lett beírva"/Vinky19/

Nekem ez volt a felvilágosítás. 

Most, hogy olvasom amit írtál, azt érzem, hogy maga az egész témafelvetésed is egy kisebb fajta felvilágosítást, megvilágosítást jelent. Mert ha elmerülünk egy témában, arról többet megtudhatunk. Ha nem hozod elő a boldogság vitát, most nem lett volna alkalmunk ekgondolkozni rajta.
Nekem sokat segített önmagam és a világ megismerésében.

Úgyhogy mindkettőt köszönöm.
És mindazoknak, akik jelen tudnak lenni itt.:55:


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 18)

*És akkor következzen Igor Sztravinszkij:Tűzmadár c. balettje* aac formátumban /a legújabb winamp lejátsza


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 18)

*Stravinsky - Firebird; Rite Of Spring - BRT Phil*

*Stravinsky - Firebird*

01 - Firebird- Introduction
02 - L'oiseau de feu et sa danse
03 - Variations de l'oiseau de feu
04 - Ronde des Princesses
05 - Danse infernale du roi Kastchei
06 - Berceuse.
07 - Finale


 
Ismétlem, aac formátumok!!!!​


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 18)

02 - L'oiseau de feu et sa danse

03 - Variations de l'oiseau de feu

04 - Ronde des Princesses

05 - Danse infernale du roi Kastchei

07 - Finale

Ez is még ide tartozik valamilyen értelemben, az album szerint :1:

És ez is


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 18)

Titanic - Nearer My God To Thee

Ezt hallgassátok meg! Megéri!!! Aztán írjátok meg, mit éreztetek miközben hallgattátok! Én a képekkel illusztráltam, de még sok érzést nem vetítettem ide kép formájában​


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 18)

XIIV századi francia kantáták és requiem


----------



## Zsozefin (2007 Május 18)

*Vinkó Attila:*


*Szárnyalni magasban*

Szárnyamat leltem meg benned!
Szárnyat adnék mindenkinek!
Szárnyam alatt v édenélek!
Szárnyalnék felhők 
közt veled!

Szárnyaink velünk szárnyalnak! 
Szárnyad eltörne, m egfoglak! 
Szárnycsapással g yógyíttalak
Szárnytollaid 
simogatnak.​


2007.02.02.​


----------



## mis (2007 Május 18)

Vinky, amit máshol írtál, lehet igaz is, de ez a topic, nagyon jó.........Örülök, hogy elindítottad, s annak is hogy folytatása - nem is akármlyen- is tartalmas. Sok sikert


----------



## Zsozefin (2007 Május 18)

Vinky19 írta:


> *És akkor következzen Igor Sztravinszkij:Tűzmadár c. balettje* aac formátumban /a legújabb winamp lejátsza​


 
*Kedves Vinky!*

Őszintén köszönöm a feledhetetlen élményt. Pontosan tudod és érzed, mit szeretek. Nemhiába lettél az egyik legjobb barátom. És Ákosnak igaza van abban a dalban....!!!!
További szép Napot!


----------



## juna (2007 Május 18)

Vinky19 írta:


> Ezt hallgassátok meg! Megéri!!! Aztán írjátok meg, mit éreztetek miközben hallgattátok! Én a képekkel illusztráltam, de még sok érzést nem vetítettem ide kép formájában​


Ének 

1. Közelebb, közelebb, Uram, hozzád! 
Boldogan ölelem keresztedet át.
Édes lesz az nekem, hisz te fogd kezem. 
Közelebb, közelebb hozzád, Istenem! 
 

2. Ha vándorutamon a nap leszáll, 
Nyugtot fáradt fejem csak nálad talál.
Álmomban rebegem, ó emeld a szívem: 
Közelebb, közelebb hozzád, Istenem! 

3. Lépcsővel álmodom, hozzád vezet, 
Kegyelmed fölsegít azon engemet. 
Angyali szózat hív, repes feléd a szív, 
Közelebb, közelebb hozzád, Istenem! 

4. Tövises szűk úton a mennybe fel, 
Vándorló gyermeked bizton jut majd el. 
Agyalok szárnyain segíts, segíts nekem. 
Közelebb, közelebb hozzád, Istenem! 

5. Repeső szárnyakon, felhőkön át, 
A csillagok fölé, fel, uram, hozzád. 
Melletted a helyem, ó emeld a szívem. 
Közelebb, közelebb hozzád, Istenem! 

6. Tudom, ha arcodat megláthatom, 
Végetér majd akkor sok-sok bánatom. 
Sóhajom végszava e hű ima legyen! 
Közelebb, közelebb hozzád, Istenem! 
(Forrás: Ipolyvölgyi Németh J. Krizosztom: 
Búcsújárók könyve Novitas b. Kft. 
Balassagyarmat, 1991. 171.old.)


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 18)

Zsozefin írta:


> *Kedves Vinky!*
> 
> Őszintén köszönöm a feledhetetlen élményt. Pontosan tudod és érzed, mit szeretek. Nemhiába lettél az egyik legjobb barátom. És Ákosnak igaza van abban a dalban....!!!!
> További szép Napot!



Köszönöm e szavakat!

Melyik dalban?


----------



## hajlando (2007 Május 19)

*Roskovics Ignác: Rehákné Moór Anna*



​


----------



## hajlando (2007 Május 19)

Szerintem hasonlit Rad Zsozefin.


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 19)

mis írta:


> Vinky, amit máshol írtál, lehet igaz is, de ez a topic, nagyon jó.........Örülök, hogy elindítottad, s annak is hogy folytatása - nem is akármlyen- is tartalmas. Sok sikert



Köszönöm szépen, s egyben üdvözöllek is itt, a világomban. :1:


----------



## Zsozefin (2007 Május 19)

Vinky19 írta:


> Köszönöm e szavakat!
> 
> Melyik dalban?


 
*Kedves Vinky!*

A dalt Évivel együtt nagyon szereted. Többször volt vita tárgya. ​ 




​ 





​ 




​ 




​


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 19)

Na jó, de mlyik?


----------



## sztzs (2007 Május 19)

Nem tudom, melyik lehet az az Ákos dal, de küldök egyet!

Ezer meg ezer éve
Keresem az utam, 
Néha keresem a bajt,
És keresem azt, aki engem akar,
Akinek engem küldött, 
Akit nekem szánt az ég.
Ezer meg ezer éve
Keresem az utam, 
Néha keresem a bajt,
És keresem azt, aki engem akar,
Akinek engem küldött, 
Akit nekem szánt az ég.​


----------



## Zsozefin (2007 Május 19)

*Kedves Hajlandó!*

Ismerek egy Moór Annát, ha jól emlékszem Széppataki Róza kortársa volt.
S vele együtt a Kelemen László-féle színtársulat tagja. Nem tudom miben véljem felfedezni a hasonlatosságot? Gondolom, alkatra gondoltál? Vagy mégsem? Igaz, a töltött galambocskák közé tartartozom....


----------



## sztzs (2007 Május 19)

Szinesben 
...és döntsenek az érdekeltek!​


----------



## Zsozefin (2007 Május 19)

Jó hír! ​ 
Meghívtak bennünket Becsére multimédiás órát tartani ma a köztársasági nyelvtan versenyen. Mondtam, lehet, de a felvételije után!!!!
Ami meg a dalt illeti: gondolkodjon rajta!​


----------



## nyilvesszö (2007 Május 19)

Nem tudom mennyire érdekel benneteket, de én még idejében szereztem róla 
Ha nem érdekel senkit, akkor bocsánat a zavarásért. De ha eggyel is többen leszünk, már megérte. (Néha nem árt fontos dolgokkal is foglalkozni.)


----------



## sztzs (2007 Május 19)

#*11*


----------



## hajlando (2007 Május 19)

Zsozefin, jol emlekszel, az altalad emlitett Annarol van szo.Kicsiben lattam a kepet, akkor arcvonasban veltem felismerni hasonlatossagot. Talaltam meg par regen elt, feledesbe merulo szineszek arckepet, szerettem volna feltenni. Van valami olyasmi oldal, ahol a mar nem elo szineszek vannak, de nem talalom, tul bonyolult itt a kereses. Ha jol emlekszem, valami Egi ... a cime.

sztsz - nagyon ugyes vagy!


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 19)

Zsozefin írta:


> Jó hír! ​
> Meghívtak bennünket Becsére multimédiás órát tartani ma a köztársasági nyelvtan versenyen. Mondtam, lehet, de a felvételije után!!!!
> Ami meg a dalt illeti: gondolkodjon rajta!​



Wow, ez jó hír! Bővebben?


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 19)

sztzs írta:


> #*11*



Köszönöm!!! 
Nem sajnáltad az időt! Mégegyszer köszönöm!

Hát... igen, hogy miért kérdezték a szerb újságírók, miért nem itt csinált karriert?! Nagyon buta alkalmazottak lehettek :1:


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 19)

Zsozefin írta:


> *Kedves Hajlandó!*
> 
> Ismerek egy Moór Annát, ha jól emlékszem Széppataki Róza kortársa volt.
> S vele együtt a Kelemen László-féle színtársulat tagja. Nem tudom miben véljem felfedezni a hasonlatosságot? Gondolom, alkatra gondoltál? Vagy mégsem? Igaz, a töltött galambocskák közé tartartozom....



Nézze meg a képet és a maga arcát! Szerintem egyértelmű.


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 19)

Kaszás Attila - Tomboló Hold: Még egy​


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 19)

*Zsozefinnek*





Ákos

*Ákos : Végre*


Végre
Most hogy végre látlak,
Van kire gondolnom,
Végre
És ha meg nem is kívánlak,
Azért lesz miről álmodnom,
Eszembe jutsz 
És elénekellek,
Szóvá teszlek,
Újjáteremtelek,
Csak engedd meg. 

Végre
Meríts erőt a szóból,
Amely hozzád beszél,
Végre
A szemed tüzének hódol
A vers, amely miattad él,
Így lettél múzsa,
Így köt majd gúzsba
Egyetlen dallam, 
Hogy végre szabad legyél,
Hogy többé ne félj,
Hogy többé ne félj.

Nem kell, hogy észrevedd,
Mert meg sem értheted,
Nem látja szép szemed,
Hogy az átok alól
Végre
Feloldoztál,
Zavartan felnevetsz,
Örülsz, hogy itt lehetsz,
Engem nem gyűlölsz, nem szeretsz,
De az átok alól
Végre 
Feloldoztál. 

Végre
Egy kérdésre vár csak a válasz,
A titkod hadd legyek én
Végre
Ha a boldogtalanság fáraszt,
Talán jóvátehetném
Bizonytalan
És egyszerű szándék,
Maga a játék 
Az igazi ajándék
Csak ne dobd el még
Csak ne dobd el még.

Nem kell, hogy észrevedd,
Mert meg sem értheted,
Nem látja szép szemed,
Hogy az átok alól
Végre
Feloldoztál,
Zavartan felnevetsz,
Örülsz, hogy itt lehetsz,
Engem nem gyűlölsz, nem szeretsz,
De az átok alól
Végre 
Feloldoztál. 

​


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 19)

Letöltöttem a Vegas 7-es verzióját + egy DVD menü készítő programot, ami lehetővé teszi azt, hogy egy közönséges asztali DVD lejátszón is nézhetővé válhat a József Attila óra.


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 19)

*die Selbstkritik
*
Toll vagy kréta?
Szavam szíved törte.
Alma vagy körte?
Létünk már nem tréfa.

Velem vagy nélkülem?
Kell ide sok türelem.
Múlt vagy jövő?
Fullad a merülő.

Élsz vagy halsz?
Még sok mindent takarsz!

2007. 05. 20.​


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 19)

sztzs!



Köszi!

Keresem az utam... hm... ez egy új téma is lehet egy jó kis hajnali vitához     A dal nagyon szép, már legalább 200szor meghallgattam. Ki hogyan, mennyire, mikor? És szerintem kapcsolódik az előbbi vita tárgyához, a boldogsághoz. vita-fórum. Nevezhetjük-e a boldogságot az út irányának meglelésének?


----------



## sztzs (2007 Május 19)

Vinky19 írta:


> Köszönöm!!!
> Nem sajnáltad az időt! Mégegyszer köszönöm!
> 
> Hát... igen, hogy miért kérdezték a szerb újságírók, miért nem itt csinált karriert?! Nagyon buta alkalmazottak lehettek :1:


 
Szívesen....gondolom, ténylek buták lehettek, azt hitték, hogy választ kapnak


----------



## sztzs (2007 Május 19)

Vinky19 írta:


> Köszi!
> 
> Keresem az utam... hm... ez egy új téma is lehet egy jó kis hajnali vitához     A dal nagyon szép, már legalább 200szor meghallgattam. Ki hogyan, mennyire, mikor? És szerintem kapcsolódik az előbbi vita tárgyához, a boldogsághoz. vita-fórum. Nevezhetjük-e a boldogságot az út irányának meglelésének?


 
Igen, hosz akkor bodog az ember, ha elérte a kijelölt célt. csak vigyázni kell, mekkora is az a cél!

Egyébként Ákos az egyik kedvencem, már Bonanzás korától...


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 19)

sztzs írta:


> Egyébként Ákos az egyik kedvencem, már Bonanzás korától...



ÁÁÁ! Akkor egy hullámhosszon vagyunk ezen a téren. Én nagyon szeretem a szövegeit. Zsozefinnel nem egyszer arról vitatkoztunk, hogy mi fontosabb: a zene vagy a szöveg.Mindig azt mondom, hogy a zene, ő pedig a szöveg.Ám Ákosnál a szöveg a lényeg.


----------



## mary_anne (2007 Május 19)

Szia Vinky!
Tegnap Szentendrén jártam és a MűvészetMalomban Ofra Zimbalista szobrászművésznő Szoborszínház 2007. című kiállítását néztem meg. Engem lenyűgözött a látvány. Egy ilyen élmény is lehet a "boldogság" forrása, mert úgy látom ez az utolsó téma oldaladon.

A kiállításról bővebb ismertetőt és képeket feltettem a *Kortárs Képzőművészek alkotásai* fórumra. Kérlek nézd meg.


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 19)

Ez a kép már nekem megvan. Én a "sírás" kulcsszóra találtam rá. És Ön?


----------



## Zsozefin (2007 Május 19)

Vinky19 írta:


> Ez a kép már nekem megvan. Én a "sírás" kulcsszóra találtam rá. És Ön?


 
*Kedves vitatkozó fiatal Barátom!*
A hajnali vitánk lezárását megtalálja Shakespeare Hamletjében. Ofélia egyik szövegében.​ 




​ 




​ 




​


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 19)

"A hajnali vitánk lezárását megtalálja Shakespeare Hamletjében. Ofélia egyik szövegében." -ez a maga vitájának a lezárása.
Az, hogy hol zárul le, maga se, de még én sem mondhatom meg. De ha már itt tartunk, véleményemet elolvashatja, a mai Családi Kör családi rovatában. Kellemes olvasást!





Én vagyok a reszelő!​


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 19)

Zár, lakat, bilincs,
Kés, zsilett, méreg.


----------



## sztzs (2007 Május 20)

ezt láttad? #*1368*​


----------



## sztzs (2007 Május 20)

Vinky19 írta:


> Zsozefinnel nem egyszer arról vitatkoztunk, hogy mi fontosabb: a zene vagy a szöveg.Mindig azt mondom, hogy a zene, ő pedig a szöveg.Ám Ákosnál a szöveg a lényeg.


 
A zene kiemeli, tökéletesíti a szöveget. Zenészként azt mondhatom, hogy Ákos a verseihez nagyon jól megtalálta a dallamot is. Nem licitálja túl a tartalmat. Emellett sokat törődött a hangképzéssel, ezért minden a helyén van.


----------



## Zsozefin (2007 Május 20)

Rimbaud:

*Ophélia<O</O*​ 
*Sur l'onde calme et noire o&ugrave; dorment les étoiles *
*La blanche Ophélia flotte comme un grand lys, *
*Flotte tr&egrave;s lentement, couchée en ses longs voiles ...*
*On entend dans les bois lointains des hallalis. <O</O*​ 
*Voici plus de mille ans que la triste Ophélie *
*Passe, fantôme blanc, sur le long fleuve noir.*
*Voici plus de mille ans que sa douce folie *
*Murmure sa romance &agrave; la brise du soir. <O</O*​ 
*Le vent baise ses seins et déploie en corolle *
*Ses grands voiles bercés mollement par les eaux; *
*Les saules frissonnants pleurent sur son épaule,*
*Sur son grand front r&ecirc;veur s'inclinent les roseaux. <O</O*​ 
*Les nénuphars froissés soupirent autour d'elle; *
*Elle éveille parfois, dans un aune qui dort, *
*Quelque nid d'o&ugrave; s'échappe un petit frisson d'aile:*
*Un chant mystérieux tombe des astres d'or. <O</O*​ 
*II<O</O*​ 
*Ô pâle Ophélia, belle comme la neige!*
*Oui tu mourus, enfant, par un fleuve emporté!*
*- C'est que les vents tombant des grands monts de Norv&egrave;ge*
*T'avaient parlé tout bas de l'âpre liberté;<O</O*​ 
*C'est qu'un souffle inconnu, fouettant ta chevelure, *
*A ton esprit r&ecirc;veur portait d'étranges bruits;*
*Que ton cœur entendait la voix de Dans les plaines de l'arbre et les soupirs des nuits;<O</O*​ 
*C'est que la voix des mers, comme un immense râle, 
Brisait ton sein d'enfant trop humain et trop doux;
C'est qu'un matin d'avril, un beau cavalier pâle, 
Un pauvre fou, s'assit, muet, &agrave; tes genoux !<O</O*​*

Ciel, Amour, Liberté : quel r&ecirc;ve, ô pauvre Folle!
Tu te fondais &agrave; lui comme une neige au feu:
Tes grandes visions étranglaient ta parole
- Et l'Infini terrible effara ton œil bleu. <O</O
III<O</O​ 
- Et le Po&egrave;te dit qu'aux rayons des étoiles 
Tu viens chercher, la nuit, les fleurs que tu cueillis;
Et qu'il a vu sur l'eau, couchée en ses longs voiles,
La blanche Ophélia flotter, comme un grand lys ! <O</O​ 
Mai 1870 
Magyarra: Rónay György fordította​ 


 
Gellért Oszkár: Ofélia térdein
<O</O
Hamlet: Kisasszony, ölébe fekhetem?
Ofélia: Nem, uram.
Hamlet: Azaz, ölébe hajthatom a fejem?
Ofélia: Igen, uram.
Hamlet: Azt gondolja, pórias értelemben vettem?
Ofélia: Semmit se gondolok, uram.
Hamlet: Mily szép gondolat egy szép lány lába közt fekünni!
Ofélia: Tessék?
Hamlet: Semmit se mondtam...<O</O
Ofélia, beszédem van veled.
Ülj itt e székre. Így. Emlékszel-é
Előbb is így ültél itt, amikor
Öledbe hajtám gyöngéden fejem
És mondtam: "Oh mi szép a gondolat,
Egy szép leánynak lába közt fekünni!"
Te nem hallottad. S szóltál lopva: "Tessék?"
Szeretted vón mégegyszer hallani.
Ne most, örülj, míg hozzád vagdosom
A szavakat, vetkeztesd csak le őket
Megújra, végig, meztelenre, tessék,
Csúf tettetés, szent álszemérmetesség!<O</O
Ne sírj. Nézz rám. Engedd, hogy ideüljek
Eléd a földre. Így. S türd el fejem
Öledben újra. Addsza a kezed.
Tedd a fejemre. Játssz vele hajamban.
Ofélia, meleg kis öleden,
Ami gyötör, talán igy feledem.<O</O
Ofélia, mondd, szeretsz még? Felelj.
Nem szólsz? Mig én csak tettetém az alvást,
Te elszunnyadtál, édes, igazán?
Kezeden érzem, fejemről lesiklott.
Öleden érzem, ahogy ejt s emel
Szabályosan s ahogy, fejem nyomásán,
A térdeid, mik egymáson feküdtek,
Most - egyike a másikról lecsúszva -
Szétválnak lassudan. Magokra hagytad
A térdeid, alvó Oféliám!<O</O
Csitt. Csönd. Alúgy, könnyelmü kicsi lány.<O</O
Mily jó vón, isten, ha ma az anyámmal
Találkoznom nem kén'. És senkivel.
Ma és többé soha... S fekünni itt
Ofélia, két térded közt, örökké.
Mily jó vón, isten, ha így a nyakamhoz,
Gyöngéden összetólva, egyre összébb,
Kemény kicsiny két térded odanyomnám -
Hogy mire te, későn egy pillanattal,
Szemed felnyitnád, nyitott szám s szemem
Meredne rád... s megőrülnél. Talán.<O</O
Jaj, ébredsz már Ofélia, s korán.<O</O
Mindig korán. Most megtehettem volna.
Most megteszem! Engedd a térdeid,
Közéjök kúsznom engedj a fejemmel,
Hagyj, ne szorítsd, ne nyomd úgy össze őket.
Szétfeszítem, szétfejtem, szétütöm,
Szétharapom, ha vaspánt volna is
Közöttük, s aztán össze én nyomom
Két szétnyilt térded puha nyakamon.<O</O
Ofélia, te ájult vagy, szegény?
Te másra gondoltál Ofélia?
Ofélia, ocsúdj fel szép kisasszony!
Ott tartottunk, hogy mily szép gondolat
Egy szép leánynak lába közt fekünni
S te nem hallottad s szóltál lopva: "Tessék?"
"Semmit se mondtam" - így feleltem én.
Semmit se mondtam és semmit se tettem,
Semmit se tettem, csak két gyönge lába
Roppant s tört össze karjaim között
A széknek, melyen itt ültél felettem...
Semmit se mondtam.<O</O
És semmit se tettem.<O</O​*


----------



## hajlando (2007 Május 20)

*Ophelia by Annie Ovenden*


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 21)




----------



## Zsozefin (2007 Május 21)

*Vinkó Attila:*
*Exulánsok*​ 

_-Similis simili gaudet-_​ 
_1._
_Úgy borultál rám, mint testből kizárt szívre_
_Egy az ágát vesztett sárguló falevél._
_2._
_Megölettek szikrázó érhálózattal,_
_Megkötöztek egy könnyedző szögesdróttal._
_3._
_Önként hagytad el spirál törzsű életfád,_
_Dermedt ágán élő megtört társad baját._
_4._
_Mint egy kirekesztett rab, befogadtalak,_
_Hogy szívem mélyén biztonságban tudjalak._
_5._
_Én kifeszítetten tűrtem a fájdalmat,_
_Ám a szögesdrót támadta az álmodat_
_6. _
_Mint két parázsló vízcsepp egy tisztább folyóról,_
_Úgy álmodoztunk egy megértőbb világról._​ 
Palics, 2006. 11. 30.​ 





​


----------



## hajlando (2007 Május 21)

*Leonardo*

<CENTER>



</CENTER>


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 21)

Nem sokat értek angolul, a zene az, ami miatt az eddig felrakott angol számokat szeretem. A hangszerelés + a hangképzés, nekem e kettő kompozíciója döntő az idegennyelvű zeneszámoknál.


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 21)

phantom of the opera​


----------



## hajlando (2007 Május 21)

*ABAQUESNE, Masséot - The Flood-Ceramic mural composition*

<CENTER>



</CENTER>


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 21)

Első versem :1:  Az ősidőkből 

I. vers
-Négysoros-

Itt egy labda,
Ott egy atka,
Amottan egy
Eszemadta. 

2000.09.10.


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 21)

Debrecenben, Zsozefinnel
A vidámparkban egy rözgőszék valamin ültünk, s nem tudtunk nem-nevetni.
Mit mondjak... az úszópárnáim egy kicsit felrázódtak 
Lehet, hogy kapni fogok ezért a képért :1: Hujaj!


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 21)

Nos... a statiszták is emberek


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 21)

Megszállt a WC-őrület! Rákattintottam egy virágra, s ez lett belőle:


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 21)

Ki mit gondol erről a képről?


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 21)

Egy kis humor. Unatkoztam HAJNALBAN, s az egyik versemből készítettem egy kis reggeli frissítőt

Örök-feledés

Örök-feledés 

Önműködő-elemes gyertya egyezményt kötött,
Lenyúzott bőr is éghet hazug szó mögött,
Mérhetetlen mélység teregeti a rongyait,
A felakasztott nyúlnak is van jövője,
„Sötét kötés”-ek ismeretlen kötője,
A fára kötött parafa dugó illatozik,
Talpra szatyor, hí a banya,
Itt az atya, koszt vagy csoda:
szóla Ádám Évához:
-Cukrot kérek kávémhoz!
Egy feketét, habosat,
Pokoli haragosat!
Hogy mérgemben utódokra öntsem!
Feledésig korsóm meddig töltsem?
Szóla Éva Ádámhoz:
-Csak tejünk van teához!

2007. február 24.
​


----------



## nyilvesszö (2007 Május 21)

Melyikről?


----------



## nyilvesszö (2007 Május 21)

Vinky19 írta:


> Ki mit gondol erről a képről?


melyikről?


----------



## hajlando (2007 Május 21)

*Szgépes*

<TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left>










​</TD><TD vAlign=top align=left>








​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## Zsozefin (2007 Május 21)

Vinky19 írta:


>


*József Attila:*​
*REMÉNYTELENÜL*<O</O
_Lassan, tünődve
_<O</O
Az ember végül homokos,
szomorú, vizes síkra ér,
szétnéz merengve és okos
fejével biccent, nem remél. 
<O</O
Én is így próbálok csalás
nélkül szétnézni könnyedén.
Ezüstös fejszesuhanás
játszik a nyárfa levelén. 
<O</O
A semmi ágán ül szivem,
kis teste hangtalan vacog,
köréje gyűlnek szeliden
s nézik, nézik a csillagok.
<O</O​


----------



## mary_anne (2007 Május 22)

Ma van a *Fülemülék Éjszakája.*
/Ha többet is szeretnétek tudni, látogassatok el a www.mme.hu Magyar Madártani és Természetvédelmi Egyesület honlapjára, melynek én is tagja vagyok.


----------



## mary_anne (2007 Május 22)

Magyar idő szerint, ma este fél tíz után egy perccel az égbolt egyik legfényesebb csillaga a Szaturnusz eltűnik a Hold mögött. A jelenség szabadszemmel és távcsővel is megfigyelhető.


----------



## hajlando (2007 Május 22)

Épp tegnap láttam egy kis fülemülét, ami ritka dolog. Olyan helyre jarok, ahova állítólag túyok is átjár Mo-ról, de még nem láttam. Most folyik a vita - termeszetvedelmi területből golfpályát akarnak csinálni. A szemetek.




 

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=750 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width=174><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=174 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=165>






</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD vAlign=top width=576>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## mary_anne (2007 Május 22)

Igazad van Hajlando, nagy szemétség és szemetek azok, akik a természetvédelmi területet sem kímélik. Szép ez a fotó amit feltettél.


----------



## hajlando (2007 Május 22)

Fülemülét eltettem a gépembe, nagyon jo fénykép.
Akarcsak a link, amit feltettel, mindenkinek ajánlom, nézzétek meg a Reneszánsz szobrászokat - gyönyörű.


----------



## sztzs (2007 Május 23)

mary_anne írta:


> Ma van a *Fülemülék Éjszakája.*
> /Ha többet is szeretnétek tudni, látogassatok el a www.mme.hu Magyar Madártani és Természetvédelmi Egyesület honlapjára, melynek én is tagja vagyok.


 

És innen (is), a fülemüle hangja!


----------



## sztzs (2007 Május 23)

*Romhányi: FÜLEMÜLE*






Fülemüle, fülemüle, gyönyörü madár,
szólal, szólal, szólal már.

Pittyen a fészek, zörren az ág,
moccan a hegyeken a hajnali láng.

Jegenyefa-jegenyefa-jegenyefa-lánc,
sima út szélén kettős ránc.

Denevér, bak-egér, északi szél,
kondul az óra, megszöktél,

három mérföld és egy fél
hosszu hajamba mért téptél?

Fülemüle, fülemüle, gyönyörü madár,
hallgat, hallgat, hallgat már​


----------



## sztzs (2007 Május 23)

Andersen: A fülemüle​


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 24)

*Egér és maci*

Álmodtunk egy napot,
Mellé ezernyi csillagot.
Írtunk színdarabot,
Alkottunk modern színpadot.

Sütöttünk egy holdat,
Elkábult a tudat.
Szőttünk millió mondatot.
Főztünk sokat, édes babot,

2007.05.24.




*Hold mandala​*


----------



## pokerlady (2007 Május 24)

Vinky19 írta:


> Vannak barátaim, mégis magányos vagyok.
> Vannak szép napjaim, mégis boldogtalan vagyok.
> Vannak, akik támogatnak, mégis árvának érzem magam.


Csodálatossan szép dolgokról irsz,amit megkell érteni és ha valaki megérti sziven találja....
Valakit megszerezni egy pillanatrais elég,de megtartani egy életre is kevés.
pokerlady


----------



## pokerlady (2007 Május 24)

sztzs írta:


>


Misztikus akvarell,varázslatos és nagyon szép.
"A rokon lelkek már távolról köszöntik egymást" /Schopenhauer/


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 24)

pokerlady írta:


> Misztikus akvarell,varázslatos és nagyon szép.
> "A rokon lelkek már távolról köszöntik egymást" /Schopenhauer/


----------



## pokerlady (2007 Május 24)

Vinky19 írta:


> Ákos - Keresem az utam (Andante)


Ákos az egyik kedvenc énekesem,mert őszinték és szinvonalassak a dalai.


----------



## Zsozefin (2007 Május 25)

Soha még ilyen gyönyörű csokrot nem kaptam...köszönöm...





​


----------



## Zsozefin (2007 Május 25)

*Csillagok...*

_*Kedves Vinky!*_​ 
_Az esti dal, melyről beszéltünk, engem így ihletett. A versed nagyon szép._​ 
_Pilinszky János: Tilos Csillagon_​ 
Én tiltott csillagon születtem,
a partra űzve ballagok, 
az égi semmi habja elkap,
játszik velem és visszadob.​ 
Nem is tudom, miért vezeklek?
Itt minden szisszenő talány, 
ne fusson el, ki lenn a parton, 
e süppedt parton rámtalál.​ 
S ne félj te sem, ne fuss előlem,
inkább csittítsd a szenvedést,
csukott szemmel szoríts magadhoz,
szoríts merészen, mint a kést.​ 
Légy vakmerő, ítelj tiédnek,
mint holtak lenn az éjszakát,
vállad segítse gyenge vállam,
magam már nem birom tovább! ​ 
Én nem kivántam megszületni,
a semmi szült és szoptatott,
szeress sötéten és kegyetlen, 
mint halottját az itthagyott.​ 
_Vinkó Attila: Varázslat_




​ 
Shakespeare: Szonettek​

<O</O
Ha meggondolom, hogy csak egy rövid
Percig teljes mind, ami nő s virágzik,
S e roppant színpad csak olyat mutat,
Amit titkos csillag-parancs irányít;<O</O
Ha látom, egy az ember s a növény,
Egyazon ég húzza föl s rontja le:
Friss nedvben ragyog, lankad, túl delén,
S kopik daliás emlékezete, -<O</O
A múlás eszméje mindig elő-
Ragyogtatja legdúsabb tavaszod,
Melyben küzd már a romlás s az idő,
Hogy mocskos éjbe fojtsa szép napod​ 
<O</O
S küzdve az idővel, mely elragad,
Mert szeretlek, én feltámasztalak.<O</O​


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 26)

East


----------



## hajlando (2007 Május 26)

*ANDREA DEL SARTO 1486-1530, Firenze*

<CENTER>



</CENTER>


----------



## mary_anne (2007 Május 27)

*Szeged: Reök-palota - *_A Művészetek palotája_
_/1907-ben épült szecessziós stílusban/_


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 27)

Nekem valahogy hasonlít néhány szabadkai épületre


----------



## hajlando (2007 Május 27)

Mary_anne, kosz, hogy feltetted, epp tegnap neztem a tv-ben Szegedet.
Munkacsy Mihaly unokaoccse megrendelesere keszult a palota, Magyar Ede tervezte.
Csodaszep.


----------



## hajlando (2007 Május 27)

*Andrea Del Sarto 1529*

<CENTER>



</CENTER>


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 27)

*Koós Attila*

Erdők fölött, lombok között
Megcsillanó dombok mögött
Alszik hamvas délutánom,
Tó tükrébe néz.

Délutónak dísze, éke
Gyémánt fényt szór arany égre,
Mint őszi homlokon
Simító gyönge kéz.

Szél fut rét szép hada közé,
Karcsú nád dereka köré
Selymes illatot lop, onnan
Szórja szét kincseit.

Alszik vágyam, pihen álmom
Elterülve délutánon,
Bágyadtan ring el a tájon:
Csak hiánya ég, magányom
Hogyha fáj, még jobban fájjon,
Ha Ő nincsen itt!


Koós Attila oldala a fórumon *itt*​


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 28)

*Minden méltóságunk a gondolkodásunkban rejlik
avagy
érezzünk vagy csak létezzünk?*

„… az embernek érzelmekre is 
szüksége van, mert gyengédség 
és szeretet nélkül az élet csupán
afféle lélektelen… gépezet.”​ 
Victor Hugo idézetéből kiindulva, manapság a „robotlelkek” modellje látszik megvalósuló követendő példának. Mikor az ember nem azt nézi, mennyit adhat magából hanem azt, hogy mennyit kaphat másoktól, elfelejti vagy nem is akarja észrevenni, hogy a szeretet több örömet, boldogságot adhat mindenkinek egy nagyobb vagyontól. Vajon mennyiért adják el méltóságukat az emberek?
A baráti körökben, a munkahelyeken, egyáltalán a hétköznapi életben miként viselkednek ? A gondolatokat tettek követik, a tetteket pedig következmények. Sokszor megesik az emberrel, hogy akaratlanul is olyan tettek következményeit viseli, melyek előzményeit mások akarva-akaratlanul félreértenek, s a végkifejlet őt negatív színben tünteti fel. Méltóságunk a gondolatainkban rejlik, melyekben megtalálhatók eszméink is, s a megbocsátás, a türelem, a magyarázat elfogadása, a problémák megbeszélése és megoldása, egyáltalán a puszta viselkedésünk más emberekkel kihat a környezetünkben élők ránk való benyomására. Merjük-e magunkat adni vagy mutassunk egy jelmezt azért, hogy a más gondolkodásúak befogadjanak? Saját magunkat jobbnak, szebbnek, kulturáltabbnak feltüntetni épp olyan, mintha hazugságainkat szépítgetnénk. Nem méltó másokat sem becsapni, sem nekik hazudni. 
Visszatérve Hugo gondolatához, úgy gondolom, hogy gépezetnek lenni vagy gépezetnek láttatni két egymásnak ellentmondó tény, mert míg a gépezet nem, addig az illuzionista érez. Feladni világunkat ugyanaz, mint becsapni másokat és önmagunkat. 
Ide kívánkozik Tolsztoj gondolata: 

„ Ha szeretünk, az egész embert 
szeretjük, amilyen, nem amilyennek
akarom, hogy legyen.” 
Tolsztoj​ 
Ismét Victor Hugo gondolatához visszatérve, az elgépiesedés egyik fő érvadója lehet az érzelmektől való menekülés is. Az okot talán Leonardo da Vinci fogalmazta meg a legpontosabban:
„Ahol több az érzés, több a szenvedés is!”
Ebből a gondolatból kiindulva, feltenném a kérdést, vajon az elszigetelődés, a külső világ kizárása, az érzelmektől mentes élet méltó e hozzánk? Az ember társasági lény, s épp ezért kétlem, hogy a világból való kiválás megoldaná a problémákat. 
Az ember szabad, ám nem teljes mértékben. Alávetjük magunkat a szabályoknak, követelményeknek, ezzel részben behatároljuk magunkat azért, hogy befogadjanak. Ám ahhoz, hogy megtaláljuk helyünket a világban, alkalmazkodnunk kell egy bizonyos fokig. A társaságokban úgy, ahogy a társadalomban törvények vannak, az egyik esetben illene a másik esetben kötelező (kellene, hogy legyen) a betartásuk, de mindkét esetben az ember saját maga dönt, hogy mennyit hajlandó önmagából feladni a közösségbe való bejutás érdekében. 

„…jobban szeretem, ha mindenki 
utál, mint ha színészkednem 
kell bárki szeretetéért” 

Shakespeare
​ A társaságokban általában barátságok is fűződnek, ritkán erős lelki kapcsolatok, amik éltetik az embert. Az ilyen kapcsolatokban is alkalmazkodni kell a másikhoz, de az éltető erőért többet feláldozunk.
Írásomat végül Márai Sándor gondolatával zárom:

Csak a barát vonzalma önzetlen, 
nincs benne érdek, sem az érzékek játéka. 
A barátság szolgálat, erős és komoly szolgálat, 
a legnagyobb emberi próba és szerep.​


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 28)

*Pearl Harbor*






*Tartalom* 

1941. december 7. A második világháború fordulópontja, a történelem egyik legvéresebb csatája, a hadtörténet egyik legnagyobb becsetelensége: a japán légierő hadüzenet nélkül megtámadta Amerika csendes-óceáni flottáját. A támadás számtalan áldozattal járt, hatalmas pusztítást vitt végbe: sokáig tartott, míg az amerikai hadsereg kiheverte a csapást, és felkészült a visszavágásra. Ez a film e támadás és csata története, de egyben három fiatal története is. Akik, miközben a történelem a szörnyű, véres események közepébe sodorja őket, a saját életüket élnék – azt sem könnyű. Rafe és Danny a legjobb barátok: gyerekkoruk óta együtt szeretnének pilóták lenni. Mindketten katonák, mindketten Pearl Harborban állomásoznak. És mindketten ugyanazt a lányt szeretik. A japán gépek pedig elindultak Pearl Harbor felé...​


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 28)

Mess Attila​
színész

1974. 10. 11.

Életrajz
Szabadkán született. Az Újvidéki Művészeti Akadémia – Drámai tagozatának elvégzése után a szabadkai Népszínházhoz szerződik. Ezzel párhuzamosan 1994-től műsorvezetőként a Szabadkai Rádió állandó külmunkatársa. 2000-2001-ben a Szabadkai Regionális Televizió hírolvasója. Játszik a Tanyaszínházban, vendégművészként részt vesz a szabadkai Gyermekszínház és a Kosztolányi Dezső színház előadásaiban is. 

Jelentősebb színpadi szerepek
Várkonyi M. - Miklós T.: Sztárcsinálók (Burrus), 
Maleckij, Slawinsky, Gershwin Ő meg ő (Férfi), 
Csáth G.-Fodor T.-Hernyák Gy.: Zách Klára (Kornéliusz, Károly Róbert magyar király), 
Tasnádi I.- Sziveri J.- Lajkó F.: Közellenség (a nagy vencel), 
Kárpáti Péter: Országalma (Főjegyző), 
Slawomir Mrozek: Rendőrség (A rab ), 
Kornis Mihály: Körmagyar (A milliomos), 
Alfonso Paso Hazudj inkább, kedvesem (Juan, a betörő), 
Grimm testvérek: Erdei házikó (Favágó), 
Ray Cooney: Páratlan páros (Troughton), 
Petőfi Sándor: János Vitéz (János Vitéz), 
Luigi Pirandello: Hat szerep szerzőt keres (Első színész), 
Mészöly Miklós: Emide és Amoda (Amoda), 
Moliére: A botcsinálta doktor (Scanarelle), 
Örkény István: Tóték (Postás), 
Tasnádi István: Titanic vízirevü (Ritter Dénes), 
Kristof-Eldad-Brestyánszki: Nem fáj! (Peter), 
Rideg Sándor - Tímár Péter: Indul a bakterház (Toppancs Miska), 
Georges Feydeau: Bolha a fülbe (Chandebise & Poche), 
Eugéne Ionesco: Kopasz énekesnő (Tűzoltó), 
Görgey Gábor: Komámasszony, hol a stukker? (Márton), 
…még egy korShow SÖR (az egyik), 
Brackett-Diamond-Wilder-Verebes I: Van, aki forrón szereti (Specc Kolombó, Ozgud Félix), 
Presser – Sztevánovity: A padlás (Rádiós), 
Brandon Thomas: Charley nénje (Babberley)

Jelentősebb rendezések
Edouard Laboulaze: A pofon,
Szabó Palóc Attila: Zöldleveli Kótyonfitty,
…még egy korShow SÖR, 
Robert Thomas: 8 nő, 
Ég és föld között


Diákszínpadok
- Alapító tagja és csoportvezetője az Újvidéki Színház Színes Szilánkok Diákszínpadának (1997-1999 között) 
- A Szabadkai Kosztolányi Dezső Színház Diáxínpadának alapítója 
- A lendvai Magyar Nemzetiségi Művelődési Intézet DiáXínpadának társalapítója

Díjak
- 1999-ben a 32. Szerbiai Hivatásos Gyermekszínházak Fesztiválján a legjobb férfi főszerep díja
- 2000-ben, az 50. Vajdasági Hivatásos Színházak fesztiválján gyermekszínházi előadások kategóriájában a legjobb férfi főszerep díja
- 2000-ben a 33. Szerbiai Hivatásos Gyermekszínházak Fesztiválján a legjobb férfi főszerep díja
- 2001-ben a Magyar Millennium Kormánybiztosa és a Jó Pajtás szerkesztőségének elismerése 2001
- 2002-ben Szabadka Község Művelődési Közösségenek Bodrogváry Ferenc különdíja 2002
- 2002-ben, 2003-ban és 2005-ben az Évad színésze – a szabadkai Népszínház Magyar Társulatának közönségdíja

Egyebek
- Nyári Ifjusági és Gyermek táborok oktatója, csoportvezetője (Magyar Gyermekek Világtalálkozója Tábor Csáfordjánosfa 1998, Magyarságmentésimisszió Honismereti Tábora Debrecen 1999, Anyanyelvápoló tábor Susara 2001, Kelepelő Anyanyelvápoló-Honismereti Tábor (Tóthfalu 2001, Balatongyörök 2002, Szombathely 2004), Nyári Ifjusági Etno Tábor – színjátszó szak 2004)
- közreműködik vajdasági amatőr színjátszók csoportjainak munkájában is (2003 Nosza, 2004 Bácstopolya, 2005 Lendva – Szlovénia, 2005 Szabadka-Népkör)


----------



## hajlando (2007 Május 28)

*Hans BALDUNG GRIEN - Adam 1524*

<CENTER>




</CENTER>


----------



## juna (2007 Május 28)

Szia Vinky!
Lehet, hogy butaságot kérdezek, de ezek a színes rajzok, a Te rajzaid?


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 28)

Szia hajlando!
Megkérlek, hogy a további képekhez fűzz hozzá egy kis gondolatot, mert nem mindig értem, mi miért van!


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 28)

juna írta:


> Szia Vinky!
> Lehet, hogy butaságot kérdezek, de ezek a színes rajzok, a Te rajzaid?



Szia juna!
Igen, ezek az én rajzaim, de vannak közte programmal készítettek, a pasztelkrétások erdeti, kézzel készített alkotások, meg van 2 Zsozefinnel készült festmény is.


----------



## juna (2007 Május 28)

álomszépek!


----------



## mary_anne (2007 Május 29)

Szia Vinky!
A Reök-palota valóban Szegeden van, most fejezték be a felújítását. Szabadkán is vannak hasonlóan szép épületek, ezt én nagyon jól tudom.

Most ismét Szegedről küldök egy szép szobrot.
*Lapis András: Kalap alatt c. alkotása*

_A szegedi szobrászművész még 1975-ben készítette, de csak a rendszerváltás után 1992-ben öntötték bronzba és avatták fel a Tisza parton. Ma is ott áll a Belgyógyászati Klinika előtt._
_Készült egy másodpéldánya is, amely a Párizsi Magyar Intézet épülete előtt látható. A gyönyörű szobrot egyaránt megszerették Szegeden és Párizsban is. /Több másolat már nem készíthető, mert a gipszet megsemmisítették./_

_Az első saját fotó, a másodikat újságból másoltam, csupán azért, mert más nézőpontból készült. Fogadd tőlem legalább olyan szeretettel, mint amilyennel küldöm._


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 29)

Nagyon tetszik, mert Palicson a parkban is van hasonló, csak itt két öreg néni ül egymás mellett


----------



## sztzs (2007 Május 30)

Adjon Isten jó éjszakát 
Küldje hozzám szent angyalát 
Bátorítsa szívük álmát 
Adjon Isten jó éjszakát​


----------



## Flani (2007 Május 30)

Sziasztok!
Palics az merre van? 
Bocsi de még nem naon hallottam felőle...:S


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 30)

*Palics*

Palics, Szabadka mellett


----------



## Flani (2007 Május 30)

jaaa köszi a térkép mellékletet
Ma is okosodtam


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 30)

Puskás Peti
3. Megasztár döntős résztvevője

Fogadjátok sok szeretettel ezt a két gyönyörű dalt!
Érdemes meghallgatni és mélyebben elmerülni benne.
Hangolódjatok a zenére, lüktessen az aminek kell, s szoruljon meg ami néha fáj!






*Puskás Péter : Lépteid*

Ajánló - minden zeneszöveg olvasónak! 
Lépteid hallgatom,
Félve írt hangokon,
Két szemed vallomás,
ébredés-álmodás.

Szép szavakkal csak falakat bontok,
néha úgy érzem hogy mindent elrontok...

Úgy sírj mint még senki sem tette,
és aztán úgy kacagj rajta, ahogy Hold jő a Napra,
és úgy élj ahogy lelked suttogja,
mert mondd égőn ölelni vagy halkan szeretni,
ki tudja...

Lépteid hallgatom,
Félve írt hangokon,
Két szemed vallomás,
Ébredés-álmodás.

Szép szavakkal csak falakat bontok,
néha úgy érzem hogy mindent elrontok

Úgy sírj mint még senki sem tette,
és aztán úgy kacagj rajta, ahogy Hold jő a Napra,
és úgy élj ahogy lelked suttogja,
mert mondd égőn ölelni vagy halkan szeretni,
fájón követni, vagy bölcsen engedni
*engedj engedj engedj engedj engedj engedj engedj el...* 
/üzenetem tudod kinek: nem kell félreérteni/


*Puskás Péter : Ha volna két életem*

Ajánló - minden zeneszöveg olvasónak! 
Melletted minden reggel, vidáman ébredek fel,
S könnyűnek érzem mindenem, de néha egy hang a szívemben,
Új útra szólít engem, talán nem érted meg sohasem, hogy:

Nem tudom mit tegyek,
Nem tudom hogy legyen.
Miért is nem lehetek, egyszerre két helyen?
Istenem, miért nincs két életem?

Mennyivel könnyebb volna, hogyha két életem volna,
Egyet örökre odaadnék neked, 
De a másik szabad lenne, mindennap szárnyra kelne
És mindenkit szeretne, akit lehet;

Ha volna két életem, tudnám amit ma nem,
Bár volna két életem, hinnék mindenkiben,
Óóó Istenem, miért nincs két életem?

Úgy fáj... úgy fáj...

Ha volna két életem, nem fájna semmisem,
Bár volna két életem, nevetnék mindenen.
Óóó Istenem, miért nincs két életem?

​


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 30)

sztzs írta:


> Adjon Isten jó éjszakát
> Küldje hozzám szent angyalát
> Bátorítsa szívük álmát
> Adjon Isten jó éjszakát​



kiss


----------



## Zsozefin (2007 Május 30)

Republic: A tűzzel játszom​ 

Csak úgy legyen, ahogy lehet
A valóság, ha Rád nevet
Ha törni kell, hallj meg nagyon
Amíg vagyok, én folytatom
A tűzzel játszom, félek attól, hogy megéget
Ha rossz volt csak Rád gondoltam
A lángszórókból tűzvirágok nyilnak újra
De szép volt minden álmomban
Vígasztalj, vígasztalj, 
Simogass csak a hangoddal,
Te vagy a legszebb kincsem
A tűzzel játszom, egyszer úgy is majd elégek
Csak álom volt, hogy itt voltam
Eljöttem, de jó lesz majd, ha visszatérek
Ha megváltott akit elhagytam...​ 






*Marc Chagall: Szerelem*​ 
Máté Péter: Elmegyek​ 
Egy kis patak mindig rohant, s egyre csak énekelt. 
Egy sziklafal útjába állt, s a dalnak így vége lett. 
Én is így lettem néma víztükör, 
Mikor tőlem elmentél. 
Nekem többé már a Nap sem tündököl, 
Csak ha újra megjönnél. ​ 
Refr.: 
Elmegyek, elmegyek, milyen úton indulok, még nem tudom. 
Elhagyom otthonom, még a jóbarátoktól sem búcsúzom. 
Elmegyek, elmegyek, igen megkereslek én, bármerre jársz. 
Nem tudom, hogy merre vagy, mégis úgy érzem, hogy engem egyre vársz. ​ 

Vasárnap volt, vasárnap volt, amikor elhagytál. 
Nekem te nem, csak az a nap, vasárnap volt, meghalt már.
Hozzám így jött el a halott vasárnap, 
Mikor tőlem elmentél. 
Nekem többé már nem tündököl a Nap, 
Csak ha újra megjönnél. ​ 
(A 2. versszak másik verziója:
Vasárnap volt, vasárnap volt, amikor elhagytál.
Azóta én minden napon feketével írok már.
Látod így vitted el a színeket,
Mikor tőlem elmentél.
Nekem többé már nem lesznek ünnepek,
Csak ha újra megjönnél.)​


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 31)

Zsozefin nyolcadikos diákjainak


*Menni kell tovább…*

Mindig elõre lépni
Sohase hátra nézni
Csak szeretni…
Nem kérdezni korát
Csak keresni
Menni kell tovább…

S ha nincs jel
S ha nincs fény
Csak átok…
Az égen füstkarikák
Csak álmok
Menni kell tovább…

Soha nem adni fel
Harcolni kell
Csak haladni…
Küzdeni egy Életen át
Csak akarni
Menni kell tovább…

S ha nem egyenes az út elõre
S ha egy fa utunkba dõlne
Csak ennyi…
Lépjünk rajta át
Csak menni
Menni kell tovább…


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Június 1)

*
Hej Tulipán - Madách Színház társulatának előadásában​**Ez a legszebb változat!!!!!​*


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Június 1)

*Vinky: enfin*

*enfin (fr.)*

Ereimből kötelet!
Izmaimból szekeret!
Sejtjeimből lovakat!
Sietek, mint gondolat!

Repedt csonttal, törött szívvel,
Mentelek ki, halott testtel

Hajamból hajadat !
Lelkemből ajkadat!
Testemből testedet!
Szememből lelkedet!

2007.06.02.



...az igazi barát olyan,
mintha második énünk volna.

Cicero


Ugyanazt akarni, ugyanazt 
nem akarni: elvégre ez az
igazi barátság.

Sallustius Crispus​


----------



## oma (2007 Június 1)

Hali Vinky!
Szeretem ezt a Vinky-s stilust. Gyakran olvasgatlak...
olelessel, oma


----------



## hajlando (2007 Június 1)

Inspiracionak szantam e par kepet, az elso adta az otletet, hogy ide tegyem oket, megiteleseben sztsz megjegyzesehez csatlakozom.


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Június 1)

Nevessünk is!               

*A
*
ABAKUSZ
középkori magyar kiskirály ötlete alapján készített keleti étel

ABIGÉL
fiatal lányok kenőcse

ABLAK
1. üvegfalú házikó
2. régebben az AB által biztosított lakás szinonimája volt
3. az Alkotmánybíróság (AB) nyaralója

ABLAKOS ERETNEKPÓK
(Amaurobius fenestralis) istentagadó üveges

ABLAKPÁRKÁNY
az ismert gyermeklexikon anyagi okok miatt rövidített változata

ABRAKADABRA
kiadós sörözés után vacsorát teremtő varázsszó

ABRONCS
autóalkatrész karambol után

ABSZOLÚT HALLÁS
zeneélvezet -273 ° C-on

ADÓ
fájdalmasan magas szolmizációs hang

ADÓTORONY
az új APEH székház legmagasabb része

ADÓVEVŐ
1. az Adó- és Pénzügyi Ellenőrzési Hivatal hivatalos rövidítése
2. az adófizetést fiktív számlák vásárlásával elkerülő fantomcég

ADUCSALÁS
APEH-alkalmazott nem teljesen tiszta tette zsugázás közben

AGGASTYÁN
nyugdíjazott borostyán

AGGODALOM
gyémántlakodalom

AGGÓDÁS
gondterhelt vénember kerti munkát végez

AGRIKULTÚRA
vadászkutya tenyésztés

AGROKULTÚRA
a parasztfolklór ezredvégi elnevezése

AGYTEKERVÉNY
némi szürkeállomány beszerzésére jogosító igazolás

AJTÓ
másik helyiségbe vezető állóvíz

AKKUMULÓTOR
villamos árammal hajtott paripa halotti vacsorája

AKROBATIKA
érdekes, tarka színű ruhában előadott rövid cirkuszi szám

AKTIVÁLÁS
házasság felbontásának érvényesítése

AKTÍV SZÉN
bányászni sem kell, magától kimászik a föld alól

AKTUÁLIS
időszerű művészi testábrázolás

AKTUS
meztelen testet ábrázoló amerikai tintarajz

AKVARISTA
kizárólag vízfestékkel dolgozó, csakis színes halakat ábrázoló festő

ALAKOSKODÓ KAROLÓPÓK
(Misumenops tricuspidatus) életünk párja

ALAPKUTATÁS
minden kutak elődjének kialakításában vesz részt

ALAPOS
úthenger-balesetet szenvedett, szőrszálhasogató egyén

ALBÁN
Zrínyi Miklós nem magyar helyettese

ALBUM
bélszél hirtelen kiáramlásának durranásszerű hangja

A LEGJOBBKOR
20-40 év között

ALGIMISTA
arany előállításával kísérletező degradált középiskolás

ALKOHOL
szeszeket hamis vádakkal illet

ALKOHOLSZONDA
ittas állapotban hamis vádakat terjesztő mesterséges űrobjektum

ALMA
ezen a napon fogyasztható gyümölcs

ALMATORTA
cukrászdában eszeveszett tortafelvásárlás után kihelyezett, áruhiányt jelző tájékoztató tábla

ALPAKKA
(Jyrkijärvi): világos színű fémtárgyakat készítő finn kézműves

ALPINISTA
a női nemi szerveket kedvelő hegymászók hierarchiájának alján lévő személy

ALPISI
síelés közben hagyott vizeletnyom

ALSÓGATYA
szenvedélyes kártyás egyetlen ruhadarabja a vesztes játszma végén

ALULTÁPLÁLTSÁG
informatikai rendszerek szünetmentes energiaforrás nélküli működése

ANALFABÉTA
a homoszexualitásban teljesen járatlan férfi

ANALÍZIS
a melegek szexuális szokásainak elemzése matematikai módszerekkel

ANGLIKÁN
az angol mohamedánok félkatonai szervezetének vezetője

ANGOLNA
angolul tanulni vágyó halfajta

ANTIKVITÁS
kétes eredetű régi bútordarab

ANTIPATIKUS
kiállhatatlan gyógyszerész

ANYAG
amire a materializmus épül

ANYAJEGY
kisgyermekesek utazási kedvezménye

ANYANYELV
édesipari termék, melynek elfogyasztása után mindenki tökéletesen fogja használni a magyart, és nem ír le ilyeneket, hogy: "a termék külsején képződő bevonat a termék élvezeti értékét nem rontja"

ANYUKA
elővigyázatlan nő

APOSZTRÉFÁL
valamely tevékenységet poénos ugratásnak jellemez

APOSZTRŐF
középkori mértékegységgel mérhető nagyságú idézőjel

APOTÉKA
agitációs propaganda osztályok (APO) kézikönyvtára a szocializmusban

APPARÁTUS
pártszékházak dolgozói részére rendszeresített munkahelyi zuhanyozó

ARANYÉR
ércbányában magas aranytartalmú terület

ARANYOS KAROLÓPÓK
(Philodromus aureolus) az aktuális szerető

ARARÁT
híres bibliai hegy, a csúcsán lévő tábla mutatta a helyes irányt az Özönvíz idején a Rát nevű helyet kereső Mózesnek

ARCÁPOLÓ
plasztikai-sebészeti szakvizsgával rendelkező nővér

ARCSZÖSZ
piheszerű, illatos szőrmaradványok az arcon borotválkozás után (Szegeden)

ARKANSAS
a hírhedt Arkan kapitány vadászatra kiképzett madara

ARROGÁNS
román kisteherautó lekezelő stílusú sofőrje

ARTICSÓKA
1. művészlelkű fekete madár
2. művészlelkű fekete madarak által előszeretettel fogyasztott növény

ASZFALT
útépítésre használt olajszármazékot mohón evett

ATOMÓRA
a híres szegedi író nagy pontosságú időmérő eszköze

ATTITŰD
pszichológiai jelenségeket leíró, gyakorló jellegű zenei alkotás

ATROCITÁS
zenekari tag hangszeres játéka hallatán a közönség durva cselekedetekre ragadtatja magát

AUDIENCIA
német gyártmányú, négykörös autók hangjának meghallgatása

AUTOGÉN
a gépkocsik alapvető jellemvonásait meghatározó molekulák összessége

AURA
aranyból készült időmérő

AVAS
lejárt szavatossági idejű fémből készült miskolci hegy

AVOKÁDÓ
hányást előidéző gyümölcs


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Június 1)

Megköszönöm minden egyes hozzászólásotokat!
Igyekszem megtartani a Vinky-s stílusomat


----------



## Zsozefin (2007 Június 1)

*Kedves Vinky!*
*<O</O*
<O</O
Most már igazán boldog lehetsz! Beérkeztél! Megkaptad azt az elismerést, amire mindig vágytál. Látod, mindaz amivel foglalkozol legalább olyan értékes, mint egy "országos és nemzetközi kémiaversenyen díjat szerezni". Mérhetetlenül tehetséges vagy. Sok sikert kívánok az úton....most már elengedhetem a kezed..... *"Hass, alkoss, gyarapíts..."* - ez a Te utad.....
Életem egyik legszebb ajándéka vagy...Meggyőződésem, hogy kiváló tanár leszel. 
Tanulj!!!!!!








​


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Június 1)

Csak az fáj mindig, hogy itthon még nem fogadták el teljes mértékben a világomat


----------



## mis (2007 Június 1)

Vinky19 írta:


> Csak az fáj mindig, hogy itthon még nem fogadták el teljes mértékben a világomat


 
Ez nemcsak Nálatok van így, hanem egy kicsivel feljebb is. Legyen az művészet, legyen valamilyen más kincs, ami elismerést adna a müvésznek vagy feltalálónak, annak idehaza is meg kell küzdeni érte. Csatlakozom azokhoz, akik azt mondják, igenis tehetség vagy, de ezt kisebb közösségben nem így látják, az fájhat, de a munkádat soha ne add fel!!!


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Június 1)

*Vinky stílus*



oma írta:


> Hali Vinky!
> Szeretem ezt a Vinky-s stilust. Gyakran olvasgatlak...
> olelessel, oma



oma hozzászólásából kiindulva megkérdezem, hogy mi az amit szerettek a Vinky stílusban? Épp kíváncsi vagyok


----------



## oma (2007 Június 2)

Vinky19 írta:


> oma hozzászólásából kiindulva megkérdezem, hogy mi az amit szerettek a Vinky stílusban? Épp kíváncsi vagyok



Szamomra a szinek kavalkadjat hozo egyedi stilus, rajzban, prozaban, lelekben. Ne tobzodj, alkoss! Majd csak felfigyelnek rad, mint mi is itt e kis kozossegben. Hanyunkat becsalogattal a vilagodba... latod?


----------



## sztzs (2007 Június 2)

Hoztam megint egy kék madarat!


*Túrmezei Erzsébet:*
*Az alkalom*

Jön... elmegy... többé nem látod soha.

Szobádba száll, mint csillogó madár...

s ha nem csukod be jól az ablakot,

huss, odafönn a kék magosba jár.

Úgy csillan meg, mint napfelköltekor

a réten villogó gyémántszemek...

s ha meg nem látod, percek múlva már

fűszálakon csak fájó könny remeg.

És neked már csak fájó könny marad

befátyolozni vétkes, vak szemed.

Nem adtad akkor... most már nincs kinek.

Nem tetted akkor... most már nem lehet.​


----------



## nyilvesszö (2007 Június 2)

Ne várj elismerést, csak tedd a dolgod. Nem embertársaidnak tartozol elszámolással azért, hogy mit kezdesz a kapott talentumoddal. Voltak már néhányan előtted a történelemben, akik nem kaptak mindenhol, mindig, vagy sehol elismerést. Az elismerésre csak az ego vágyik. A szellem alkot, a maga örömére, de ha ez másoknak is öröm, az már csak ráadás.
Ha pedagógus leszel, tanítás és útmutatás feladatát vállalod.
Életünk minden percével nevelünk, példát mutatunk másoknak. Ez kiemelten vonatkozik a pedagógusra. A tanuló vagy tanul, vagy sem, az őt tanítótól. Az az ő dolga. Ha tanul, nem a tanító dicsősége, ha nem, nem a tanító szégyene. A tanító dicsősége,mindig a lehető legjobban mutatni az utat. A tanító szégyene,elhanyagolni feladatát.
Ne akard a tanítványaidat megváltoztatni, mert akkor sok csalódásban lesz részed. De ha tanításaid általi megváltozásukat látod, akkor sok örömben.
A felülemelkedés a lényeg. Hogy magasabbról lásd a dolgokat. De ne az eszeddel, a szellemeddel. A dolgokat csak a saját szempontodból nézheted. Ezzel mindenki így van. Tehát annyi igazság létezik, ahány ember. Ha valaki emelkedettebb, az messzebbre láthat, és biztosabb irányt mutathat, ha szükségét látja változtat saját álláspontján. A vitatkozás nagyon jó arra, hogy hiedelmek valóságtartalmát mérlegre tegye, de a viták csak akkor szolgálják a felülemelkedést, ha bármikor hajlandó az illető megváltoztatni a véleményeit, ha rájön azok hamisságára.

Én is sok sikert kívánok pedagógusi, vagy más életművedhez. /A "siker"-t nem a mindennapi értelemben gondolom: pénz, elismerés, stb./

Szeretettel, nyílvessző.


----------



## koós attila (2007 Június 2)

Szia Attila Megpróbállak elérni a honlapodon, ha bénázok vagy elvesznék szokásom szerint, találj rám, légyszives, jó?


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Június 3)

nyilvesszö írta:


> Ne várj elismerést, csak tedd a dolgod. Nem embertársaidnak tartozol elszámolással azért, hogy mit kezdesz a kapott talentumoddal. Voltak már néhányan előtted a történelemben, akik nem kaptak mindenhol, mindig, vagy sehol elismerést. Az elismerésre csak az ego vágyik. A szellem alkot, a maga örömére, de ha ez másoknak is öröm, az már csak ráadás.
> Ha pedagógus leszel, tanítás és útmutatás feladatát vállalod.
> Életünk minden percével nevelünk, példát mutatunk másoknak. Ez kiemelten vonatkozik a pedagógusra. A tanuló vagy tanul, vagy sem, az őt tanítótól. Az az ő dolga. Ha tanul, nem a tanító dicsősége, ha nem, nem a tanító szégyene. A tanító dicsősége,mindig a lehető legjobban mutatni az utat. A tanító szégyene,elhanyagolni feladatát.
> Ne akard a tanítványaidat megváltoztatni, mert akkor sok csalódásban lesz részed. De ha tanításaid általi megváltozásukat látod, akkor sok örömben.
> ...



A jó pásztor is megdicséri kutyáját a jó szolgálataiért. Így kerül közelebb az ember és a kutya. A szeretet. A szeretetre váró eb és a szeretetet adó ember.
Na de, akkor vitatkozzunk, mert már rég tettem! Őszintén! Te sosem vártál megbecsülést, elismerést, még a szüleidtől sem? Nem fáj ha téged semmibe vesznek, falnak néznek, s te mégis teszed a dolgod? Nem esik jól, mikor észrevesznek s kedvesek veled, s megbecsülik azt, amit csinálsz?
Nincs harag, nehogy félreérts!!!! Csak szeretném tudni, miért mondod azt, amit mondasz.


----------



## nyilvesszö (2007 Június 3)

Mert már megettem a kenyerem javát, mert szeretném, ha bánkódás ér jusson majd eszedbe ez a tanács, mert lehet, hogy majd sokat segíthet. Nekem is volt egy ilyen "tanácsmankóm", ami végig kísért egész pályafutásomon. (Nem ez amit én írtam, hanem egy más)

"jó pásztor is megdicséri kutyáját a jó szolgálataiért. Így kerül közelebb az ember és a kutya. A szeretet. A szeretetre váró eb és a szeretetet adó ember.
Na de, akkor vitatkozzunk, mert már rég tettem! Őszintén! Te sosem vártál megbecsülést, elismerést, még a szüleidtől sem? Nem fáj ha téged semmibe vesznek, falnak néznek, s te mégis teszed a dolgod? Nem esik jól, mikor észrevesznek s kedvesek veled, s megbecsülik azt, amit csinálsz?"

Biztos én is így gondolkoztam fiatal fejjel. Nem írom most le, hogy engem a dícséret, vagy az elmarasztalás doppingolt-e jobban, mert most visszagondolva, én már akkor sem tartoztam a "normális" emberek csoportjába.
És mivel nem vitatkozhatok erről itt veled, nem is mondok neked ellent.
Amit írtam azt szívemből írtam, és azért, mert késztetést éreztem rá. Mert úgy éreztem, hogy ez majd Neked segíthet.
Te semmiképp nem láthatod úgy a dolgokat ahogy én, korodnál tapasztalataidnál, tanulmányaidnál, társaságodnál, vágyaidnál stb. stb. fogva sem. De mostantól fogva, hogy elolvastad amit Neked írtam, már ez is hozzád tartozik.
Kedves Vinky19! Kérlek ne rágódj most ezen. Tégy úgy mindent mindig, ahogy a legjobbnak látod. Csodálatos az élet, majd meglátod.

(Most jutott eszembe, hogy mikor én fiatal voltam, volt egy film, "Szerelmes biciklisták" volt a címe. Annak a végén azt mondja az egyik szereplő:"Szép az élet, minden perc tartogat valamit. Bolond, aki egy percig is unatkozik." Ez nekünk akkor rettenetesen tetszett, és folyton ezt mondogattuk egymásnak, ha valamelyikőnk elkámpicsorodott. És igaz volt)

Sok-sok szeretettel, egy nyugdíjas pedagógus.


----------



## nyilvesszö (2007 Június 3)

Ja? Te nem vagy kutya!
És nem vagy emberke!
Ember vagy!


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Június 3)

*Asszociációs játék / gyakorlat​*
A hullám most szimbolizálja az életet! Gondolkodjatok el rajta, mit mondanátok el a szörföző feladatáról, ergo mi lenne az ember feladata, ha az élet hullámformát venne fel!​


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Június 3)

nyilvesszö írta:


> Ja? Te nem vagy kutya!
> És nem vagy emberke!
> Ember vagy!



 
A filozófia tanárnőm azt mondta, hogy mindenki egy mónusz.


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Június 3)

*Tükör*

Égve élni!

Füledbe súgnám, mi a fájdalom,
Kemény, sárga, elmarasztaló siralom.
Szemedbe néznék, látnád mi a bánatom,
Átlátszó tükör elé álltam, ott volt a szánalom.
Kacagva mondta, lakat lesz ajkamon,
Holtan sírni, ez lesz a jutalom.

Égve halni!
2007. 06. 04.​


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Június 4)

*Kosztolányi Dezső*







*Zongora-dal*

Óh, zongora, te néma zongora,
ébredj a csendes, alvó lány-szobán,
dallal, holdfénnyel keltsd fel őt szelíden,
és mondd el, hogy az én szomoru szívem
s holdfényes arcom érte halovány.
ébredj a csendes, alvó lány-szobán. 

Ó, zongora, te síró zongora,
ha a szobákba' már mind alszanak,
riaszd fel őt, hogy mindig ott lebegjen
az én komor, éjfélsötét szerelmem,
és lássa sápadt, vézna árnyamat,
ha a szobákba' már mind alszanak. 

Ó, zongora, te zengő zongora,
süvölts az éjbe, lelkem hangszere,
és háborogjon vészesen, mogorván
lelkedben a pihenő zene-orkán,
tengermorajjal, csókokkal tele
süvölts az éjbe, lelkem hangszere. 

Ó, zongora, te dörgő zongora,
tüzes szerelmek gyötrő éjjelén,
ijeszd sötét halálmelódiákkal,
hogy gyermeklelke félve zengjen által,
és sírva, nyögve boruljon elém
tüzes szerelmek gyötrő éjjelén. 

Ó, zongora, te fekete madár,
tárd szét viharvert, szörnyü szárnyaid,
dúld össze párnáját, tépd szét az ágyát,
s hozd el nekem a lázas éjszakán át,
leányrabló, hatalmas, buja griff,
tárd szét viharvert, szörnyü szárnyaid. 
​


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Június 4)

*Szeretnék bemutatni nektek egy palicsi fiatal festő olajfestményeit!
Puha Csaba 1985. február 2-án született Szabadkán. Ahogy a zenében, versekben, szobrászatban... úgy a festészetben is kiéli magát az ember, s ezzel másoknak örömet is tud szerezni. A festészetben születnek olyan alkotások, melyeket igen nehezen, illetve nem is lehet szavakba önteni.
Rengeteg más technikával készült alkotása van Csabának, de most egyelőre ezeket a festményeit közlöm.*


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Június 5)

Nálunk, Palicson már az "őskor" óta, legalábbis amióta az eszem tudom ez a szőrszálmerevítő zene hangzik el a ballagók bejövetelekor. A parkban van egy nyári színpad, s mikor elkezdődik az egész műsor... annál meghatóbbal ritkán találkozik az ember! Nekem mindig felállt a szőr a hátámon, s kirázott a hideg és a meleg is...​


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Június 5)

*bellum*

Hajnalodik! Indulni kell! 
Hajnalodik! Felkel a nap!
Rózsák nyílnak, útra fel!
Kísérnek a reggeli sugarak!
Hajnalodik! A hold nyugovóra tér! 
Hajnalodik! Eltűnnek a csillagok!
Talpatok alatt felszárad az esti vér!
Délre már kihűlnek fáradt kardotok!
Hajnalodik! Felkelt a nap!
Hajnalodik! Az idő megállt!
Szörnyű volt minden pillanat!
Minden holttest gyorsan felállt!
Hajnalodik! Sírnak a fák!
Hajnalodik! Égnek az erdők!
Véres lett minden faág!
Porrá lettek a vörös felhők!

Alkonyodik! A menet megáll!
Alkonyodik! Sötétség most az úr!
Szomjas lélek vízért sorba áll!
Csillagok közé a nagy semmi túr!
Alkonyodik! A test pihenőt fúj!
Alkonyodik! Felhő születik!
Szívek közt vörös harag dúl!
A harcosok istenüket kérlelik!
Alkonyodik! Fénylik a hold!
Alkonyodik! Kard- és pajzshalál!
Mindenkin ott a szégyenfolt!
Az ördög mindenkit megtalál!!!

2007. 06. 06.


----------



## sztzs (2007 Június 5)

Vinky19 írta:


> *Szeretnék bemutatni nektek egy palicsi fiatal festő olajfestményeit!*
> 
> *Puha Csaba 1985. február 2-án született Szabadkán. Ahogy a zenében, versekben, szobrászatban... úgy a festészetben is kiéli magát az ember, s ezzel másoknak örömet is tud szerezni. A festészetben születnek olyan alkotások, melyeket igen nehezen, illetve nem is lehet szavakba önteni.*
> *Rengeteg más technikával készült alkotása van Csabának, de most egyelőre ezeket a festményeit közlöm.*​
> ...


 
Gratulálok fiatalembernek, tehetséges!


----------



## sztzs (2007 Június 6)




----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Június 7)

*Füstölők*
*
Hello! Látom a hullám-élet motívumos játék nem jött be. Sebaj, próbálkozzunk mással! Épp most füstölök el egy mézes pálcikát. Nagyon finom illata van, de itthon azt mondják büdös  hehe Ti melyik formában, s milyen illatot szerettek használni?*


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Június 8)

*Vinky: cruciatus*

*cruciatus*​ 
Álmodtál és meghaltál, 
mélységeket felfedeztél. 
Feküdtél, elmerültél, 
fájdalmadba fulladtál.​ 
Légszomj miatt hallgattál …
Rossz számot tárcsáztál…​ 
Küldeném életem,
ellopnám gyilkosod!
Od`adom bérletem,
Haldoklik csillagom!​ 
Mennyivel jobb lenne,
ha rád kínt nem kenne!​ 
Asztalon a szék,
dombon a völgy,
Lehetne még világon szép,
Ha virágozna a szürke tölgy!​ 
Húzza fejedet a gyötrelem,
rúgja szemed a halálhozó, 
elkerül téged a kegyelem,
sosem sajnál a Tűzrakó!​ 
Itt születtél, s egyre halnál,
dobnád szenvedésed sorozatát,
elmerülnél a túlvilágban,
sírni mások előtt nem szoktál.
Végleg elhagynád az út vonalát,
szétnéznél a messzi tájban.​ 
Mennyivel jobb lenne,
ha rád Kín nem köpne​ 
2007. 06. 09.!​ 
​


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Június 10)

​


----------



## hajlando (2007 Június 10)

Vinky a levendulaillat nagyon kellemes barmilyen formaban /elo virag, vagy kweszitmenyek/, nyugtato hatasu, lehet ezert az otthoniak se szolnanak, megnyugtatna oket.


----------



## Zsozefin (2007 Június 10)

<TABLE width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="100%">*Juhász Gyula*​

*Kórus a Naphoz*​


​
</TD><TD>


</TD><TD>


</TD><TD>


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​Ragyogj le ránk áldott derűvel
Fények örök királya, Nap,
A gond és bú felhőit űzd el
S mutasd meg tündöklőn magad!
Te vagy az élet érlelője,
Az aratás és szüret őre,
Áldás és békesség te vagy,
Ó nap, ragyogj ránk s el ne hagyj!
Szent fényed égjen a szivekben,
Hogy mind eltűnjön a sötét
És boldog, büszke győzelemben
Vegyük át földünk örökét.
Ragyogjon a tudás, művészet
És ünnepünk legyen az élet,
Ó nap, te fénylő és meleg,​ 

Uralkodjál e föld felett! ​

​


----------



## mezitlabb (2007 Június 11)

Vagyok halhatatlan.
Vagyok kifogyhatatlan
Vagyok telhetetlen.
Vagyok legyozhetetlen.
Vagyok oroktol valo
Es orok.
Vagyok.

Ez legyen az en szuletesnapi ajandekom szamodra. A Joisten tartson meg! *J.*


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Június 11)

Köszönöm a jókívánságokat!


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Június 13)




----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Június 13)

A Gyűrűk Ura trilógia számomra nagy élmény volt. A küzdelem, a harc, a szenvedés, a szerelem, a barátságok világa. 

AAC formátum - a legújabb Winamp viszi

Az első zeneszám tán a legfájdalmasabb pillanatot érezteti, mikor nemcsak a háborúnak, de a baráti kapcsolatnak is végeszakad.​


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Június 17)

Növény a barátság, 
amelynek túl kell élnie a szárazságot.

Joseph Joubert​


----------



## mary_anne (2007 Június 19)

*Kedves Vinky!*

Az elmúlt két hétben a Kis-Balatonnál /Hídvégi-tó/ is jártam. A Kányavári-szigetnél készítettem ezt a fotót. Úgy érzem illik hozzád, mert egyszerű és nagyszerű.


----------



## hajlando (2007 Június 19)

mary_anne, ez egy nagyon szep kep, tegnap en is vadkacsakat fenykepeztem, igaz estefele, igy nem sikerult annyira jol, mint Neked.


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Június 20)

*Még nem*

Szárnyam van, ám nem jő a szél,
Homály van, a hold sem látszik.
Vágyam van, távolban a cél.
Álmom van, de késik az éj, 
Halál van, a holt sem játszik.
Lázam van, majd lehűt a tél.
Meleg van, a nap sem tetszik.
Vége van, erünket metszik.

2007.06.20.


----------



## Borella (2007 Június 20)

És még egy-két régi kép azokból az időkből, mikor én voltam fiatal és
Koncz, Bródy a legnagyobb "sztár", bár ezt a kifejezést akkoriban nem
nagyon használták...


----------



## nyilvesszö (2007 Június 20)

Koncz Zsuzs nekem is kedvenc énekesem fiatal korom óta, de ő csak a Bródi féle új szöveget énekli eredetileg, aminek eredete egy népdal, melynek én ezt a változatát ismerem:
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Hej, tulipán, tulipán,
Teljes szegfű, szarkaláb,
Tele kertem zsályával,
Szerelemnek lángjával.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Nyisd ki rózsám kapudat,
Hadd kerüljem váradat,
Rózsafának illatja
Az én szívem biztatja.[/FONT]


----------



## Borella (2007 Június 20)

Igen, Bródy már a hatvanas években, Magyarországon elsőként kezdte el a popzene világában
Szörényivel és az Illéssel a magyar népdalok motívumait beépíteni a dalaikba, dallamvilágukba,
szövegeikbe. Az évek során Szörényi és Koncz Zsuzsa is több népdalfeldolgozást énekelt,
azontúl, hogy nagyon sok a népzenei ihletésű motívum, utalás számaikban.​ 





 
Leghíresebb ilyen átirat a Hej, tulipánon kívül a Ha én rózsa volnék című nagy sikerű,
legendás daluk, mely a Lovamat kötöttem... kezdetű népdal dallamára íródott.
Én meg ennek a népdalnak ezt a szöveg-variációját ismerem:​ 
Lovamat kötöttem szomorúfűz fához,
Szívemet kötöttem gyönge violámhoz,
Lovamat eloldom, mikor a nap felkel,
De tőled violám csak a halál old el.​ 
Nem szoktam, nem szoktam vetett ágyban hálni,
Csak szoktam, csak szoktam zöld erdőben járni.
Zöld erdőben járni, fenyőmagot enni,
Fenyőmagot enni, gyöngyharmatot inni.​


----------



## Borella (2007 Június 20)

A népdal egy másik szövegváltozata, melyet most találtam:

Lovamat kötöttem piros almafához,
Magamat kötöttem gyönge violához.
Lovamat eloldom, mikor a hold fölkel,
De tőled violám, csak a halál old el.

Nem szoktam, nem szoktam kalickában lakni,
Csak szoktam, csak szoktam zöld erdőben járni,
Zöld erdőben járni, fenyőmagot enni,
Fenyőmagot enni, gyöngyharmatot inni.

Vagy:

"Lovamat kötöttem szomorúfűzfához,
Magamat kötöttem fátyolos virághoz.
Lovamat eloldom, amikor a hold kel,
Tetőled, Virágom, csak a halál old el."


----------



## Borella (2007 Június 20)

*



*

*Hej, tulipán*

Szöveg: Bródy János
Énekli: Koncz Zsuzsa






Hej, tulipán, tulipán
Az életem nem vidám
Édes íze keserű
Ritka vendég a derű 

Azt mondta az én anyám
Ez a hely az én hazám
Ide jöttem világra
Remélem, nem hiába

Tiszta szívem szomorú
Mért kell ez a háború
Mért nem élünk csendesen
Békében, szégyentelen 

Csalhatatlan nem vagyok
Mondom, amit mondhatok
Nem vagyok se rossz, se jó
Országos városlakó 

Itt van az én otthonom
Becsülettel dolgozom
Amit tudok, megteszem
Mégsem jó az életem

Hej, tulipán, tulipán
Ez a hely az én hazám
Ide jöttem világra 
Remélem, nem hiába





​


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Június 20)

Szia Borella!
Köszönöm az ajándékokat!

Igen, a Hej tulipán c. dal eredeti szövege az, amit nyilvesszö rakott fel. Amikor készültem tavaly a tanítóképzőre, felvételire, ezt és egy másik dalt gyakoroltam be énekelni, de végülis a másikat választottam.


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Június 20)

Hozzá kell tennem, egy kis tanulmány kialakult a hozzászólásotokból.


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Június 20)

*Benkő Péter : Most még*

Most még ne mondj semmit, majd akkor ha megjöttél.
Most még ne mondj semmit, csak akkor ha döntöttél.
Még ne mondj semmit, addig míg nem érted, mit tettél.
Ne mondj semmit még, mert nem vagy, nem jöttél.
Most még nem létezünk, csak játszunk, csak játszunk, hogy élünk.
Mert ez nem az amit akartunk, mert amit akartunk attól félünk.
Most még ne add nekem, mit mástól elvettél, 
Most még ne mondd, már akkor, már akkor szerettél.
Most még ne mondj semmit, majd találunk szavakat, 
melyekből élet fakad, melyek vége nem a pokolba szakad, 
majd ha megszültük egymást, nagy vajúdás után, 
akkor mondd, nem késtünk le semmit, amit az élet tőlünk kíván.
Most még legyünk csendben, hisz fut az út alattunk, 
rohanó fák takarnak roncsokat, mit látni nem akartunk, 
lerombolt vágyak mellettünk, melyek közt lelkek bolyonganak, 
akik közt megszűnt a kapcsolat, csak látszat az, mi megmaradt.
Most még próbálj szállni, ne légy vergődő madár, 
légy te a vándor, ki végül hazatalál, 
de én had mondjam azt, szeretlek, s ezért én elmegyek, hogy ne bántsalak, 
ne legyen több bűn, mert szeretni így nem lehet.
Ha majd átléped a lét küszöbét, ha majd fájni kezd a nincs többé 
értelmet kap mi volt a volt, s mi volt miért.
Egyet meg tudsz majd biztosan, lesz egy üzenet:
Volt valaki, ki téged mindennél jobban szeretett.
Elmegyek ne bántsalak többé, elmegyek, mert szeretlek.
Szeretlek, örökké.









*Szulák Andrea: Ne menj még*

Ne még, ne menj még, ne most még, ne menj még, kérlek, 
ne hagyj el, kérlek, ne menj el, ne menj el, most még, 
nincs bűn, mit gyónni kéne, nincs vágy, mit bánni kéne, kérlek, 
ne hagyj el, őrizz meg engem, őrizz engem, ne menj még, 

Mond mért nem nyílt ki szárnyunk?
Mond mért nem győz a vágyunk?
Mond mért nem érint a fény?
Mely szívünkben él, már rég

Ne még, nem menj még, rám zuhant minden, ne most még, 
kérlek, ne hagy el, szeress még, ne menj el, ne menj még.

Mond mért nem nyílt ki szárnyunk?
Mond mért egymásra várunk?
Mond mért nem érint a fény?
Mely szívünkben él már rég.

Nézz rám, szeretlek így, nézz rám, elmúlt a kín, 
kérlek, ne hagyj el, még minden jó lehet, jó lehet, 
jó lehet, most még, szeress úgy, 
szeress úgy, mint én, szeress úgy, mint én.


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Június 20)




----------



## Borella (2007 Június 21)

*Kedves Vinky,*​ 
örülök, ha egy kis örömet szerezhettem.
Nyilvesszö válasza késztetett engem is a tovább gondolkodásra,
így lett a kis "tanulmány", s most még valami eszembe jutott.​ 
Nem vagyok szakember, de szeretem alaposan körüljárni a dolgokat.
A népdaloknak valószínűleg létezik legeredetibbnek tartott változata,
de attól népdal, hogy szájról szájra terjed és folyton alakul.
Én például a Hej tulipán másik változatát tanultam valamikor az óvodában,
de ez nem jelenti azt, hogy ne az első lenne az eredeti.​ 
Ami pedig eszembe jutott, egy újabb adalék ennek a népdalnak a sorsáról
a mai világban, melynek Bródy-féle átiratát Himnuszodnak választottad.
A 70-es években Sebőék ennek a népdalnak a dallamára zenésítették meg
az épp ráillő József Attila verset, a Tiszta szívvel címűt.
Ide is teszem ezt a verset, próbáld magad is ráénekelni a dallamra.​ 


 
*József Attila:* *Tiszta szívvel*​ 
Nincsen apám, se anyám,
se istenem, se hazám,
se bölcsőm, se szemfedőm,
se csókom, se szeretőm.​ 
Harmadnapja nem eszek,
se sokat, se keveset.
Húsz esztendőm hatalom,
húsz esztendőm eladom.​ 
Hogyha nem kell senkinek,
hát az ördög veszi meg.
Tiszta szívvel betörök,
ha kell, embert is ölök.​ 
Elfognak és felkötnek,
áldott földdel elfödnek
s halált hozó fű terem
gyönyörűszép szívemen.​ 
_1925. márc._​ 




Sebő Ferenc és Halmos Béla egykor​ 
És még egy meglepetés: megtaláltam végre a Hej tulipán
Koncz-féle változatát, felteszem neked ide:​ 










A Ne veszítsd el a fejed című albumon szerepelt először, majd a Miért hagytuk... című lemezre is ráválogatták​


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Június 21)

József Attilának mindig örülök! Köszi!

Kerestem, de most nem találtam meg, amit sztzs oldaláról letöltöttem. József Attila Tiszta szívvel c. versét énekli el egy férfi, ott világosultam fel, hogy ez a hanglejtés már ismerős nekem. Amint megtalálom, elküldöm.
Szép napot!


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Június 22)

Itt az említett József Attila vers, jól hallható a közös dallam.


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Június 23)

Vinky19:
*Filoszofoszinger*


Burkolt eszmém barangol a révai utakon…Próbálom megemészteni a háztartási gépek lángvetőinek működési elvét. Közben a perzsa művészet rövid hullámain lovagoló röntgen-technikán elmélkedem. A viharos Bihar és a szabad szabadkai közutakon értékpapír-forgalmi adóról vitatkozunk.

A magyar – német uszodai kapcsolataiban lényegében nincs semmi érdekes. Míg a magyar stilisztikai vázlatokban felmerülhet az a kérdés, hogy ez mi. Az Isztambulból érkező 100 híres ember közül én egyet sem ismerek. Talán ez nem is érdekfeszítő téma. A sötét középkor tulajdonképpen nem is volt olyan sötét, hiszen minden áldott reggel felkelt a nap. Ennek fényében megállapíthatom, hogy a Föld geológiai szempontból nézve nem teljesen kerek. E tény tudatában elhatároztam, hogy ma későn fekszem. Gondolataimat nem tudtam elterelni, pihenőre kényszeríteni, mert a széknek a hiedelmekkel ellentétben, 4 lába van, mégsem botlik meg, csak akkor, mikor mámoros állapotomban fokozatos gyorsulással, tárt karokkal félreértve a tárgy funkcióbeli szerepét, átkarolom ,s vele együtt álmodom. Hajnal táj felé, jobban mondva, reggel vagyis napkeltekor eltérően az eddigiektől ,nem történt semmi. Még fel sem ébredtem. 

A burgonya olyan nagy sebességgel esett le a Notre Dame-torony tetejéről, mintha csak én dobtam volna le. De ez nem lényeges. És az sem, amit eddig olvasott. Bár a további jelekből álló festékhasználó text sem lesz világrengető.

Az új bekezdés azt jelenti, hogy valamitől az ember (vagyis az embernek mondott földi lény), szeretne elválni s valami újat kezdeni, viszont, de ,bár, illetve, lehet, hogy vagy nem-hogy vagy hogy-hogy, vagyis már én sem tudom. Pont. Pont. Pont-pont. Pont úgy , ahogy nem én ( három pont)



A hülyeségnek is van értelme, hisz az olvasott össze nem illő szövegrészek kiváltható okai lehetnek olyan kijelentéseknek: 
1. mi ez a marhaság,
2. ki ez a hülye,
3. lehet, hogy akart valamit közölni, csak én nem értem,
4. szerintem erre és arra gondolt,
5. tetszik, mert hülyeség.

Ez a betűkből és számokból álló öt sor, de lehet, hogy több is van, bizonyítéka annak, hogy a hülyeség az élet része, és az inger elemi kiváltó oka is lehet.

2007. 06. 21.


----------



## Borella (2007 Június 24)

Kedves Vinky,

köszönöm a Tiszta szívvel-t, ez az a versfeldolgozás, de valaki szabadon Sebőék
után előadja, nem tudom ki. Sebőék ezt a dalt anno népi hangszereikkel kísérve
adták elő, igen jellegzetes sebői hangvétellel, sajnos nekem nincs meg, de a rádió
meg a televízió is egy időben sokszor leadta.
Remélem, egyszer azt sikerül meghallanod.


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Június 26)

Vinky19:
Szar az Élet…. 
/Segg-parti gondolatok…/

Tehervonat száguldott el épp előttem, mivel más nem volt a sínek mellett, ezért csak én láttam, illetve néztem. Néztem volna, ha nem jött volna rám a hasgörcs…Ám mivel megcsavarta beleimet a természet vaskos keze, behódolni kényszerültem…. 

Az önsanyargató pillanatokban nem is vettem észre, hogy ezernyi szempár tapadt seggemre. Csupán a drukk és az együttérzés ténye hajlított arra az álláspontra, hogy ezt 
tán nem kellett volna.

Az előadást követően egy kis egeret láttam. Jajveszékelve száguldozott a testem által
kibocsátott szemét körül. Elzártam a háza kapuját. Hallottam a kisegerek kiáltásait és láttam
apjuk kétségbeesett arcát. A fal két oldalára rekedtek. Az apaegér undorát félre téve utat vájt 
apró kezeivel, ahogy egy anya tenné, ha gyermekei a barlangban leomlott szikladarabok mögé rekednének.

A mentési akció közben egy bogártetemet talált. Kioltottam a bogár életét. Megöltem, mint pilóták a bombázandó városok lakóit. Az akció sikeres lett. Az örömet csupán egy tehén 

zavarta meg, mikor letaposta őket. Ha nem szartam volna oda, még most is élnének….

Mint ember én sem tudhatom, hogy mikor szarnak le…


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Június 27)

*Ha én gyilkos lennék*

Ha én gyilkos lennék,
Életednek véget vetnék!
Szemed szúrnám,
Csontod törném,
Véleményed nem kérném!
Pofádat botra szúrnám,
Nyelved Zsuzsikádnak vinném!

Tisztelt bátyám,
Kedves testvér,
Aludni akarsz?
Segítek én!!!

2007.06.27.





​


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Június 30)

*He*

Felvettek az egyetemre! :mrgreen: ​


----------



## VaZsu (2007 Június 30)

*ÖSZINTE SZIVVEL GRATULÁLOK!!!!*


----------



## sztzs (2007 Június 30)

*Pethes Mária:
Az álmok kertjébe*

Kertbirodalmamba
az álmok kertjébe a tavasz
szimfonikus zenekart csempész be
és csillagközi hullámhosszon
a szeretet adókészülékével
békét sugároz szívembe
Mosolyogni tanulok a virágtól
erőt kapok a dolgos hangyáktól
szelídséget lesek el
a madarak apró szívével írt kottából
s az ingyen koncerten
szívem törött cserepei összeforrnak





*Gratulálok *​


----------



## nyilvesszö (2007 Június 30)

Vinky19 írta:


> Felvettek az egyetemre! :mrgreen:
> ​





Hurrrrrrrááááá!


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Július 1)

*A fiatalabb unokatestvérem és én*​


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Július 1)

*Valahogy most a lovakon jár az eszem*


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Július 1)

Nincs tél, de nem is azért választottam ezt a képet


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Július 1)




----------



## Melitta (2007 Július 1)

Gratulalunk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Elvezd a nyarat mert oszre nagyon beleszel fogva.


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Július 1)

Koós Attila druszám  verse:

*Ha volna... *

Ha volna egy csodás, hatalmas radírom,
Nyakamba akasztva húznám, amíg bírom:
Húznám én keresztül széles e világon,
E széles világban sok szíven, sok szájon.

Sok szívnek, sok szájnak átkozó keservén,
Napoknak magányán, fullasztó szerelmén,
Ünnepek álszent és dőzsölő fényein
Húznám a radírom, míg bírnák a térdeim.

Neked egy csodás, hatalmas toll kéne:
Húznám a radírom s utánam jönnél Te:
Igazat szájakra, jóságot szívekbe
Rajzolni, festeni ember-szép színekre!


----------



## sztzs (2007 Július 2)

köszönöm!​


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Július 5)

*foramen*
részlet


1.

Anyám! Egyszer engem világra hoztál!
Csaknem egy éven át vittél magaddal
Fájdalmaid közt mégis boldog voltál,
Hisz együtt barátkoztunk a világgal.

Ringató hangon többször hozzám szóltál ,
Válaszként hasadat nyomtam lábammal,
Emlékszel még? Etettél és itattál,
Benned aludtam hajlított karokkal.

Megijedtem, amikor megszülettem,
Felismertelek szívdobogásodról ,
Megnyugodtam, elkezdődött életem.

Minden más most attól a pillanattól,
Ellened azóta sok mindent tettem,
Véred, tested vagyok, s löklek magamtól.




​


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Július 6)

*Holdmánia*


----------



## sztzs (2007 Július 6)

és egy nagyon jó instrumentális zene a lovakhoz​


----------



## sztzs (2007 Július 6)

...és a HOLDhoz is csatlakozom

Szeretet Nap, amely bevilágítja lelkünk egyik felét.
A Barátság Hold, amely ragyogóvá teszi lelkünk másik felét.
Nap és Hold mindannyiunk számára fénylik, hogy lelkünket felemelje, gondolatainkat csillagmagasságokig röpítse. (Vágó Zsuzsanna)​


----------



## Borella (2007 Július 8)

Kedves Vinky,

ritkán van lehetőségem mostanában a Canadára benézni, így kicsit
megkésve, de szívből gratulálok!






Küldök neked ajándék-képpen néhány archív fotót vidékedről
(nekem egyik mániám a sok közül a múlt, ezt csak azért írom,
mert látom, a miérteket mindig tudni akarod).





A szabadkai villamos 1897. szeptember 7-én robogott végig
először a város utcáin





Az első villamosvonal 9,5 km hosszú volt és Zombori kaputól indulva a
Rudicson keresztül a Városháza mellett, a Korzón át és a Vasútállomás
mellett jutott el Palicsra a szegedi sinekig.





Szabadkai villamos a 60-as években





A szabadkai Színház








A szabadkai Zsinagóga




_




A Ferences Rendház; A kórházi épületet 1841-ben nyitották meg





szabadkai kávéház a régi időkben





1929-es képeslap





a palicsi fürdő










palicsi képeslap









régi térképek

Végül egy szép képeslap:


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Július 8)

Köszönöm szépen a képeket! Hol találtad őket? Nekem van könyvem a SU-Transról, az egyetlen helyi tömegközlekedési vállalatról, melynek buszain rengetegszer utaztam. A villamost nem próbálhattam ki, sajnos. Nagyapám ott dolgozott,s apám is most, de a könyvben nem voltak ilyen képek.


----------



## sztzs (2007 Július 8)

és ismét ez itt a Nap lova és a Hold lova​


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Július 8)

Hm... Ying-Yang , ellentétek, de egymás nélkül nem léteznének.


----------



## sztzs (2007 Július 8)

Vinky19 írta:


> Hm... Ying-Yang , ellentétek, de egymás nélkül nem léteznének.


A leírás szerint kelta eredetű...


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Július 8)

sztzs írta:


> A leírás szerint kelta eredetű...



Nem számít, honnan, csak az, mit éreztet  Köszi


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Július 8)

*Éneklő harag*

Láttál-e már Napot,
S mögötte Csillagot?

Láttál-e már alvó Holdat,
Írástól kopott, csupasz Tollat?

Láttál-e már síró Gyereket,
Ki tépve haját könyörgött Neked?

Láttál-e már csupasz Eget,
Mely Csillagokért halna meg?

Láttál-e már olyan Embert,
Kit a sors hozzád rendelt?

Láttál-e már bűzös Mocsarat, 
Mely téged virágillattal támogat?

Láttál-e már fehér Hollót,
Mely lelked üdvéért hódolt?

Láttál-e már jeges Hegyet,
Mely véredet itta volna meg?

Láttál-e már halott Holtat,
ki szívedért ismét tűzbe vágtat?

S láttál-e már Engem,
ki pusztítana mindent menten?

2007. 07. 08.​


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Július 9)

*Vissza az életbe!*
-nincs könyörület-

Égtek a talpnyomok, égtek a csillagok!
Égnek a szívek, égnek a lelkek,
Többet már nem mondhatok!
Utoljára intek nektek.

Utazom messze-messze, 
Le a sötét, forró medencékbe.
Üzenem, hagyjatok! Bűnök miatt tisztulok,
ha tisztulok, tornácról egyszer mélybe ugrok. 

Megnézem a föld magvát,
Hol az élet elültette magját.
Megkérdezem, miért vagyok,
Honnan jöttem, hova tartok.
Látok gyilkost, áldozatot,
Bírákat, kik küldik a határozatot.
Látok feketét, fehéret,
Őröket, kik beengedik a lelkeket.

A határozatban elutasítottak,
Mellette volt egy magyarázat:
Vissza kell mennem,
hogy én is átéljem,
amit másokkal tettem.

2007. 07. 09.
​


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Július 9)

*A/Ágyamban az ördög*

Mit látsz, mikor hátranézel?

Formát önt a gyűlölet,
Emészt már a harag,
Társam már az őrület,
Szeretőm a torz gondolat!

Csókol a düh, bíztat öljek tovább,
Ágyamban dúl a gusztustalan hév,
Csúcsra jutva halott lesz a méh,
De csak kiáltja, még, még tovább!

Agyamban pihen meg a hevület,
Dől a vér, suttog a düh: szeretet.
Messze tőlünk az állati könyörület,
Vérben szaporodunk, halva felriadunk.

Kit látsz, mikor magadba nézel?

2007. 07. 09.







*Kisember*

Kisember! Nézd, mivé lettél?
Kisember! Nézd, fegyvert vettél!
Kisember! Nézd, kezed véres!
Kisember! Nézd, szíved kérges!
Kisember! Lelket öltél, szívet törtél!
Kisember! Kisember! 
Magad is ölöd, Kisember!

2007. 07. 09.​


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Július 11)




----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Július 11)

Az életfa árnyákában című M. Kecskés András átal koreográfált előadás a Táncszínházban.
A pantomim egyszemélyes mozgásszínház. A mímus egyben színész is, önmaga partnere és díszlete. Művészetét az üres térben megteremtett illúziók képsorai alkotják. A tánc önmagában absztrakció, ha cselekményt is akar közvetíteni, akkor a pantomim nyelvén válik érthetővé. - mondta a pantomin művészetéről és előadásáról M. Kecskés András.
Produkciója stílusát a tánc és a pantomim elegye jellemzi. Így szabadul fel a szunnyadó "homo ludens", a játékos ember. A zeneirodalom remekét, Vivaldi nagyszerű zenéjét Thomas Wilbrandt elektronikus hangképei teszik dramatikussá, miközben megmarad a klasszikus mű. A természetből kizuhant ember önkeresését vetíti ki a színpadra.




​


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Július 11)

​


----------



## Borella (2007 Július 12)

Elnézést, ha idő híján nem kapcsolódom be az iménti témákba, de egy
gyors bejelentkezés erejéig még pár kép:









régen





Palicsfürdő ma


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Július 12)

*:..: Szia Vinky! Nagyon szép és kicsektől gazdag a topicod! Gratulálok! A versek is nagyon tetszenek! Szia Jóéjt! kiss*





​


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Július 13)

Álmodik a Nap, őrködik a Hold,
Falevelek dúdolnak, faágak simulnak,
Eső itatja a port, farkasok is dalolnak, 
Keringőt jár az esti fény, 
Táncoltatja a magányos szél.










​


----------



## sztzs (2007 Július 14)

A Hold szerelme rabul ejtett évek óta már. 
Foglya lettél annyi furcsa, magányos éjszakán. 







A hold szerelme.mp3 ((Tátrai)​


----------



## sztzs (2007 Július 14)

Bár én is a Földön élek,
És engem sem ringattak angyalok,
Már az ördögökől se félek,
És néha könyvet is olvasok.​


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Július 15)

*Egy szép dal*

Pieha&Pieha-Gorod_detstva


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Július 15)

*Várjunk*

Mint fényhang, úgy suttog szemembe,
kélytányérból etetne, öntene lelkembe.
Te még nem tudod, mi kell nekem,
de én sem, hogy mit adjak neked.
Holdálmot vagy Napkeletet,
tested sem érti természeted.
Legyen báj vagy kín,
ültessek fájdalmat 
vagy örömet?
Nem tudjuk
mit takar
az utolsó szín,
de sejtjük, sors írta végzetet. 
Gyökértől a faágig, bejártunk 
minden irányt, ám helyes utat eddig
egyikünk sem talált. Nos, azt mondanám, várjunk 
egy kicsit talán. Várjuk meg mit mond a szívhalál,
ki, merre induljon az elmúlás után!

2007. 07. 15.




​


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Július 15)

Vinky19 írta:


> *Egy szép dal*
> 
> Pieha&Pieha-Gorod_detstva



Erre a dalra írtam az utolsó versemet!


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Július 15)

…mesterében kelt ki a tojás…

… reggelente a tyúkokat etettem, míg nagyanyó vizet melegített koppasztáshoz. Minden nap kivégzett egyet - évente háromszázhatvanötöt - , ám honnan pótolta szegényeket… azt nem tudom, csak abban vagyok biztos, hogy volt minden reggelre egy áldozat.


----------



## sztzs (2007 Július 15)

*ezt még a lovakhoz kerestem*




_"The best thing for the inside of a man is the outside of a horse". _
_(Lord Palmerstone miniszterelnök)_​


----------



## sztzs (2007 Július 15)

Katt ide
I
V
 A madárkáidhoz viszont ezt hoztam




​


----------



## hajlando (2007 Július 15)

*sztsz gyonyoru lovanak, de ha nem kell, disznek marad, szep annak is*


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Július 17)

Munka

No, én ilyet csináltam Zsozefinnel együtt 10 órán keresztül, megállás nélkül, csak egy jóval kisebb szobában :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: Hát, nem kérek belőle egy jó ideig!:mrgreen:​


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Július 18)

Mit mondjak? Dolgozik az ember, néha... :mrgreen: 
Zsozefint betanítottam ragasztót keverni, és sztiroport felkenni, bár én is akkor tanultam meg, tanultuk meg! A szabás kicsit izzasztó volt, de a ragasztás már gyerekjáték... pfff... inkább abba haltam meg, kb az arcomról 2 l vizet izzadtam :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

De büszke vagyok magunkra, mert mindketten először csináltunk ilyet, méghozzá csak mi ketten, senki más :d :d :d
Nagyjából úgy fogtam hozzá, délután 3 körül, hogy vagy fent marad a sztiropol, vagy nem :d ... oszt még fönt van :d Éjfél után fejetük be.


----------



## Zsozefin (2007 Július 19)

*Köszönöm a tegnapi ajándékot*



 
A brekegésről....​ 
"… De a tulajdonképpeni harangozáson kívül a magyarság még más harangszót is ismer, ismét a hasonlat révén különböztetve, és ez nem más, mint bizonyos békaszó amelyről azt mondja: _*"a békák*_
_*harangoznak". *_A "brekegés" más rendbe tartozik, amelyre majd rákerül a sor; egyelőre elég annyi, hogy az nem népies magyar, mert kétségkívül az Arisztophanész "brekekex" <V</V— szólamától ered. A magyarnak a béka — ha nem harangozik, akkor _"*kuruttyol".*_
<O</O
A békák _"harangozása" _attól a kicsi, sárszín-hátú, sáfrányhasú varangyéktől ered, mely még a kerékvágás vizében is otthon van. Szava egy lágy _"unk", — _innen a német "Unke", mely az elhaló harangszóra emlékeztet; a _nem _rendszeres neve Bombinator — (a bombus, -tól).<O</O
De a békának ezen kívül még soknemű s részben nagyon jellemző a szava s ezt a nép föl is kapta abban a poliglott beszélgetésben, amelyet ezelőtt vagy tizennégy esztendővel a _Természetrajzi füzetek_ben közöltem s amelyet azóta mások, éspedig sokszorosan átvettek. Tehát a<O</O
*Német békák:<O</O*
I. Kum — kom — kum — kom!<O</O
II. Wart — wart — wart!<O</O
<O</O
*Tót béka:<O</O*
Čože je toto, čo že je toto? (1)<O</O
<O</O
*Magyar béka:<O</O*
Adta terrremtette, adta terremtette!
<O</O​A német és a tót béka erre a szóra ijedtében elbúvik.<O</O
A hangfestés oly éles és jellemző, hogy a Bombinator — Szent János béka —, — a Bufo — varangy —, és a Rana — kecskebéka — hangja tisztán fölismerhető; az utóbbinak az "adta terremtettéjére" bújnak el a német és a tót békák, így tisztára kisül a magyarság hegemóniája, akárcsak a rimaszombati "búzakenyér" harangszónál; és semmi kétség, hogy ez a nevezetes népetimologia a magyarságtól ered.<O</O
De maga a hangesés vagy lejtés is magyar eredetre vall; ez határozottan a magyar fülhöz van alkalmazva.<O</O
Ez a ritmus sajátságos valami s a békák szólamaiból fakadó népetimológiák ezt szépen és jellemzően világítják meg.<O</O
Igazán a tavasz hangos mocsara szól hozzánk ezekből:

<O</O
Mit varrsz — mit varrsz — mit varrsz?<O</O
Papu — cso — cso — cso — cso — csot!<O</O
Kinek — kinek — kinek?<O</O
Az urrraknak — az urraknak!<O</O
Továbbá:<O</O
Urrrak a papok<O</O
<O</O
De csak a nagyok!
<O</O​Ügyesen előadva, valóban a békák szava hangzik felénk, s a szónak megvan a maga fulánkja is.Az egyiket a szegény jobbágy, a másikat a szegényes congruán élődő falusi plébános faragta.<O</O
Mennyire más a német ritmus s tegyük hozzá, az értelem is, mely a béka szavából a németeknek szól. A német kecskebéka ezt mondogatja:
<O</O
Wat kuokst, wat kuokst?<O</O
Järften, Järften, Järften!<O</O
Wu smakt se, wu smakt se?<O</O
Lecker, lecker, lecker! (2)
<O</O​Ez westfáliai magyarázat és _Landois _hozzáteszi, hogy a tartomány népe — nagyétű.<O</O
Az oláhságnak is megvan a maga magyarázott béka szava; az erdélyi részekben _ez_ a páros beszéd járja:
<O</O
_*Kecskebéka:* _Cse ducs — cse ducs — cse ducs?<O</O
<O</O
_*Szt.-János béka: *_Unt — unt — unt — unt!<O</O
<O</O
_*Kecskebéka:* _kum dáj — kum dáj — kum dáj?<O</O
Saszprezecse zlot? (3)
<O</O​A három első sor nagyon ügyes; de az utolsóról elmondhatni: hol van az a pattogó, igazi békaritmus, mely a magyar "adta teremtette" tulajdonsága?<O</O
Arisztophanészt _Droysen_ (J. G.) fordította németre de a _Békák_at fordítva, nem alkalmazza a német népetimológiát, hanem az *Arisztophanészét,* ti. a:<O</O
"Brekekekex, koax, koax"
<O</O​szólamot. A szövegben azonban igyekszik, hogy a hangfestő elemeket kidomborítsa, ami azután a _német fülnek _nagyszerűen hangzik, így:
<O</O
Ihr Bach_geschlecht Sumpf_es_volk_<O</O
Zum Flöten_klang_ lasst Ges_ang_<O</O​Anstimmen und unser melodisches _Moor_lied: _koax!_ (4)

<O</O
*Kazinczy megtartja Arisztophanész hangfestő szavait, é fölereszti s a szövegben ügyesen variálja, így:*

*<O</O*
Brekeke, Brekeke, Brekeke!<O</O
Kél a hold szép _kereke,_<O</O
Ébred a tók _gyermeke;_<O</O
Zeng lakásuk _feneke._<O</O
Zeüs minket _szerete,_<O</O
Amidőn szent _végzete_<O</O
A vizekbe _szöktete:_<O</O
Brekeke, brekeke, brekeke<O</O
Kloax, kloax<O</O
Tuu, tuu!​
<O</O
Az a "tuu, tuu" nyilván a Bombinátor harangszava, melyet a háromnyelvű mondókából már ismerünk a "kum, kom" alakban.<O</O
Nyilvánvaló, hogy a "brekegés" Arisztophanész révén jutott hozzánk.
<O</O
*Ovidiusnál is szerepel a béka szava, abban a jelenetben, amidőn Latona a parasztokat békákká változtatja.*

*<O</O*
"Quamvis sint sub _aqua, _sub _aqua_ male_dicere _temptant." (5)

<O</O
_*Landois *_*ezt művében így adja németül: "… im Gewässer versteckt, schmähn keck sie versteckt im Gewässer."* (6)
<O</O
Ezt a helyet _Voss _így fordította:
<O</O
"Ob sie gleich _stecken _im _Quark, _im _Quark _sie _quac_kend noch keifen." 
(7)<O</O
Eltekintve az értelmezéstől, az összegezés a következő elemeket adja: a _varrsz_, a _wart_, a _quark, _teljesen egyneműek; a _kuokst _és a klasszicus _koax _azonképpen; a _quam_ (vis) és a (cse) _ducs _módosulások.<O</O
A második sorozat: adta _teremtette_, a _lecker, lecker,_ a _saszprezecse _(zlot) a klasszikus _brekekekex _szintén egyneműek; a _Järften, stecken, versteckt _módosulások, valamint az Ovid-féle ma_ledicere _is.<O</O
A harmadik sorozat úgyszólván színező, mégpedig hang és értelem szerint az, ún.:<O</O
_*papu — cso — cso — csot, az urraknak, urrak a papok, de csak a nagyok, wu smackt se, čo že je toto, kum dá, valamint az irodalmi kereke, gyermeke, szerete, a Geschlecht, Klang, Sang, Moor, aqua* _stb.<O</O
Ezek az elemek együttvéve kiadják s több-kevesebb elmeéllel értelmezik is a békák szavát; íróknál meg a népnél is bizonyítékai annak a fogékonyságnak, amellyel író és a nép a hangok iránt viseltetik, ezt helyzetekre, állapotokra vonatkoztatja, rámagyarázza, sajátos ízt kölcsönözve neki, mely nemegyszer sokatmondó is.
<O</O
Nem állítom, hogy ebben a magyarság a legtökéletesebb; — merészséget követnék el, ha állítanám, hiszen az összehasonlító anyag kevés; — de azt már bátran el lehet mondani, hogy nem sok példa akad arra, hogy valamely nép három nyelvből állítsa össze hangfestéssel értelmező képeit, melyek találóan festve helyesen értelmeznek is.<O</O
*Herman Ottó**: A harangok szava és még valami /részlet/*


----------



## nyilvesszö (2007 Július 19)

Kedves Zsozefin!

Nagy élvezettel olvastam amit a békákról összegyűjtöttél egyszusszra. Mikor olvastam, hogy az unkák másik neve bombinátor, az jutott eszembe, hogy a "bombi" az lehet bimm - bamm - bomm.

Meg még az, hogy a békák vartyogni is szoktak, innen eredhet a "mit varrsz".


----------



## Zsozefin (2007 Július 19)

*A béka-történet*



nyilvesszö írta:


> Kedves Zsozefin!
> 
> Nagy élvezettel olvastam amit a békákról összegyűjtöttél egyszusszra. Mikor olvastam, hogy az unkák másik neve bombinátor, az jutott eszembe, hogy a "bombi" az lehet bimm - bamm - bomm.
> 
> Meg még az, hogy a békák vartyogni is szoktak, innen eredhet a "mit varrsz".


 
*Kedves Nyilvessző!*
<O</O
Talán egy kis magyarázattal tartozom: Tegnap Szegeden jártunk egy előadáson, s míg a kezdésre vártunk, Vinky egy aprócska ajándékkal lepett meg. A gondosan becsomagolt dobozkában 3 fekete béka lapult. Azért kaptam, hogy legyőzzem a félelmemet. 
Ez a történet juttatta eszembe a fenti remek könyvet. 

Köszönöm. Napsugaras üdvözlettel : Zsozefin





​ 




​ 




​<O></O>


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Július 20)

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: WOW, én nem ilyen célú értelmezésért ajándékoztam békékat, de ha így van, akkor Zsozefinnek máris van 3 királyfije/ja


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Július 20)

*Üdv a békaundorosoknak *

Hihihihihihih-hahahahahahaha-hehehehehehe























































​


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Július 24)

*Véráldozat*

Miért nem iszik vizet a denevér?
Miért kell neki minden este a vér?

Miért vagyok estenként bőregér,
Ki az italt elveszi, senkitől sem kér?

Miért vagyok az éjszaka vadásza,
Mint bagoly, lesi merre fut zsákmánya?

Miért tapad emberre intelligens pióca?
Miért kell nekem az emberi vér, s mióta?


2007. 07. 24.​


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Augusztus 8)

*Életadó boldogtalan<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>*​<o><CENTER>



</CENTER>​​</o>
Lelked kérdezi, hol a párod,
Szemed láttatja az igazságot!
Társad nincs, barátod van,
Ám rejtett vágyad megoldhatatlan.

​
<o></o>Lásd, egy másik lélek is szenved ebben,
Nem találja a hiányzó részét a virágzó kertben, 
így élünk, s ballagunk egymás mellett, mi ketten.<o></o>
Mondd, mit látsz a fellegekben?
Én egy haldokló madarat,
Mondd, hallod-e a tenger hívó dalát?
Én csak a nyers, parancsoló szavakat.

Merre menjünk? Keressünk lovakat?
Vágtassunk a szél hátán, fogjunk boldog napokat!

​
<o></o>Olvasszuk ki a napot!
Mentsük meg a holdat!
Hívjuk a csillagokat!
Keltsük életre a bolygókat!
Simogassuk a tengert!
Állítsunk fel hegyeket!
Adjunk igaz létet a földnek!
Kérjünk még egy esélyt a reménytelennek!

Nézd, varázserőm nincsen,
de van csodatevő kincsem,
Itt sétál mellettem,
ragyogunk, örül a lelkem.

Így élünk, alkotunk boldog-boldogtalan
egymás mellet, mi ketten.

2007. 07. 28.​


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Augusztus 8)

*Válasz nélkül soha!!!<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>*
Mondd! Mikor megyünk eget vetni?
Mondd! Mikor kezdünk szívet_ t_enni?

Garázsba parkoljuk a tudatot,
Kapcsoljuk a gyári gondolatot!

Mondd! Kinek hiszünk éjfél után?
Mondd! Minek viszünk? Kell-e bután?

Korán érkezett az esti hajnal,
Felzengett a gyermeki kardal.

Nézem az embert. Embertelen!
Nézem a lelkét. Érthetetlen!

Száguld mennyezeten a pók,
Fonala, mint véres, szegecses drót.

Landolni készül az izzadt madár,
Nem látja, élete véget ér ma már!

Siet a hatlábú szárnyat törni,
Embertelen módon állatot enni.

Kiált a madár, torka véres,
Megfullad! Szíve hiába mérges.

Elnézem az evolúció csúcsát,
Egymást tépik, húzzák a fogát,

​
<o></o>Egymásét, magukét, csak legyen fájdalom,
El is felejtették, mi az igazi irgalom!

Szemet szemért, vért vérért,
Testet testért, életet életért.

Gondolom találgatok,
Vég nélkül eszemet járatom.

Mondd! Mi az igazi élet?
Válasz nélkül nem érhet véget!<o></o>
<o> </o>
[FONT='Calibri','sans-serif']2007.07.24.
[/FONT]​


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Augusztus 8)

*Csillagok! Csillagok! Vigyázzatok!<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>*
<o> </o>
A fűszál miért néz az égre?
Miért nem kíváncsi a mélyre?

Pici fűszál erőlködik,
Áldás érte, miért nem mondatik?

Ám mellette járkál egy kicsi hangya,
Megmássza, testét a nap halálra szúrja.

Csúcsra jutva halni, mily adomány,
Vagy kínok közt élni? Ez már talány.

Fenn, a felhők felett, 
Hol ember nem álmodik,
Ott az űr tétlen, hidegvérrel
Káromkodik.

Csillagok! Hold háta mögött társalogtok?
Rólatok is elhangzanak a kozmoszi bírálatok!

Csitt! Meg ne halljam,
Hogy rólam oktalan panasz van!

Mégis, ha fülembe jut,
Nem lesz hely, hova magadfajta fut!

​
<o></o>2007.07.24.<o></o>​


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Augusztus 8)

*Köpök, aztán ölök<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>*
<o> </o>
Most már kinyalhatom,
Az élet rozsdás vödrét.
A rajtot kiálthatom.
Elveszem az ember kedvét.

A kihalt állatokat simogatom,
Hangjukat csak én hallgathatom.
Tárt kézzel várom a sors új kövét,
Mely arcomban landol,
Kiverem mások szemét,
Karcolom, összezúzom,
Vagdosom, feldarabolom,
A társak szívét.
Kifacsarom az utolsó könnyig,
Letaposom az égő földig.

Kiáltanak, nem érdekel,
akár éghetek én is.
Kit érdekel?

Befagyasztom a föld közepét,
Kilyukasztom a világ közepét!

Kérdő képpel közelednek,
Mosollyal arcomon ágyút emelek.
Kioltom a csillagok fényét!
A napot letakarom.
Legyen jeges pokol a felszínen,
Ez a kívánságom, akaratom!<o></o>
<o> </o>
2007.07.29.​


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Augusztus 8)

*Halkan mondom…<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>*
Rossz voltam. Ezt mondhatom?
Hogy bocsánatot kérjek, ez nekem giccs,
olyan, mikor alul nyitva marad a slicc.
Elcsépelt tettnek tartom,
S talán ez a hibám, 
A könyvben most nincs tartalom.
Elmarad a várt nyitány.<o></o>
2007.07.29.<o></o>​


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Augusztus 8)

<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o>*Telhetetlen*</o>
Az est leszáll, jönnek az árnyak,
Fény szűrődik le az égből,
Szó nélkül visznek, nem várnak.
Kevés maradt a szépből,
Melyet manók, tündérek őriztek.
Fákat, virágokat, életet ültettek.
Érkező kígyó sziszegésére szédülnek
Szemtelen, szélhámos emberek.
S alvásba merülteket bekebeleztek,
Szakadt, szirti, szakállas öregek.<o></o>
Vándor óriás táncol köztük, a föld beleremeg,
Bekapta a jóllakott, fáradt, sárga véneket.
Jött Tantelus, esélyed nincs, hogy fuss.
Szívja a levegőt, magához húz,
Szeretné, hogy minél előbb bendőjébe juss.
Desszertként szájába kerül néhány hiúz. 

Kerti sas mellé kerül a reszelt vas,
Vasorrút vele halálra etet,
Csőrével torkába fémet rak,
S közben a sasfióka nevet. <o></o>
Látta ezt Lajcsi és Lacika,
Sörétessel sas sebet lőttek,
Majd combikákat sütöttek,
Tányérjuk volt a bűzös csuka.

Mangalica erre-arra,
Belőle lett a csuda-finom vacsora.
Kotk-kotk, brekeke,
Tyúkhúsleves, békacomb lett ebédre.
Répa, retek, mogyoró,
Reggelire lett e sok jaj-de-jó.

​
<o></o>Jajj! Az óriás felébredt,
Éhes disznó emberrel álmodik,
Amit nemrég megevett,
Rögtön ki is dobja, nem várakozik.

Így járt a hatalmas, ki embert evett,
S csak egy nagyot legyintett.
Mikor nem hallgatott az anyai szóra:
Édes fiam, csak lassan, ne össze-vissza!<o></o>
[FONT='Calibri','sans-serif']2007. 07. 31.
[/FONT]​


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Augusztus 8)

*Egy kis nyugalmat<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>*
<o> </o>
Kettészakad a fejed, halványul a lépted,
Szinte fáj az öröm, örülnél a fájdalomnak,
Kést mégsem emelsz, álmot ágyba tepersz.
Fojtanád magad, aludni már, fejet a párnának!

Izzadod a kínt, lassan-lassan, izzadod, izzadod,
Míg bele nem fulladsz, fél az Isten, bíztatod:
Nem megyek én sehova, se föl se le,
Megyek a fészkes, gazos rengetegbe,
Tüskét akarok, sima tavat, 
Lágyan, egyre mélyebben belemártanám kezemet,
Később félig testemet, fülemet, szememet, lelkemet.<o></o>
<o> </o>
[FONT='Calibri','sans-serif']2007. 08. 02.[/FONT]​


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Augusztus 8)

*Centrum<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>*
Mit tennél, ha mező közepén állva
Körülötted véres háború dúl,
S mikor minden pillanat lassan múl?
Vajon vége lenne, ha látnának téged sírva?<o></o>
2007. 08. 02.<o></o>​


----------



## nyilvesszö (2007 Augusztus 10)

Vinky!

Rég jártam már ezen az oldalon. Nem bántam meg, hogy ide tévedtem.

Írj még sokat, sokat!


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Augusztus 12)

Köszi! Írok, nem kell aggódni!


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Augusztus 12)

Béke és nyugalom

Vízcseppek álmodnak patakot,
A hegyekben virágország születik,
Galamb és felhő járja a táncot,
Míg az űr mélyen hallgat, szaporodik.

A csend megszállja fülemet,
Szinte hallom magát a csendet,
Súgja, figyeljek, érezzem belül dalát,
A lélek éled, a sors visszahúzza karmát.



2007. 08. 08.


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Augusztus 12)

sacrificium

Pihe puha, lágy bársonyi érintés,
Mikor a patak simogatja lelked,
Ne kérj többet tőle, hisz nem tévedés,
Csak ő dédelgeti fáradt tested!

S midőn feljön a hold, szemed alszik,
Azonban mindent látsz a messzi égen,
Ragyogj fel égi képként, madár dalolászik,
Mosolyoddal adj színt szürke virágnak a réten!

Ajándékozz időt az elmúlás korlátainak,
Rabolj virágot a kiégett, csupasz fának,
S öntözd meg a szikkadt, beteg lelkeket,
S ajánld fel életed, hogy ments életeket!

2007. 08. 08.


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Augusztus 12)

garrio



Mint patak medrében a vízcsepp,
Sodródunk az élet vizében ketten.

Falevél lesz szekerünk, 
Kagylóhéj otthonunk,
Csipkebogyó kenyerünk,
Könny az édes italunk.

Nézd! Nyílik a virág!
Nézd! Éled a rétünk!
Nézd! Színes a világ!
Nézd! Mi most is élünk!

Ne kérdezd, merre járunk!
Égi csillag fénye szemünk,
Erdő lelke lesz a párunk!
Föld halk dobogása szivünk!

Nézd! Ott egy mókus!
Nézd! Itt egy lepke!
Nézd! Madárkórus!
Nézd! Szarvas lelke!

Deres lelkünk melegszik napfényben,
Világmadár dala a mi hangunk,
Hideg testünk enged fel tűz ölében,
Tenyerünkben álmokat tartunk.

Nézd! Folyó született!
Nézd! Közel a tenger!
Nézd! Óceánunk lett!
Nézd! Vízben egy ember!

Gyere! Sodorjuk partra! 
Gyere! Segítenek hullámok!
Gyere! Tegyük homokágyra!
Gyere! Ajándékozzunk álmot!

Mint patak medrében a vízcsepp,
Sodródunk az élet vizében ketten.

2007. 08. 10.


----------



## nyilvesszö (2007 Augusztus 12)

Reggelire nem is kérhettem volna finomabb, örömokozóbb dolgokat, mint új verseidet.

Nem aggódásból írtam, hanem abbéli örömömben, hogy íly módon juthatok ingyen "kajához". Ki vagyunk éhezve a szépségre, és én szépségzabáló vagyok. Bár ha jól meggondolom, mindenki az, csak ízlések és pofonok... (hogy ne legyek már olyan fennkölt-ő). Tényleg, most hogy leírtam, milyen gyönyörű szó az is, hogy fennkölt. Vajon honnan származik? A fénnyel biztos kapcsolatos. Kikölti a fényt? Vagy bezabálja, ahogy a reggelit elköltjük??? Na ettől eltölt a fény.

Te szoktad olvasgatni a verseidet? Téged is ugyanúgy feltöltenek?
Mert én sokat szoktam magamba nevetni, a saját vicceimen, saját magam előidézte helyzetkomikumokon. Néha elgondolkodom, hogy ez normális dolog-e, utána úgy döntök,hogy miért törődök vele, ha ez nekem jó. Miért kell nekem normálisnak (átlagosnak) lenni?
Neked is örömöt okoz amikor olvasod korábbi verseidet?

Csak akkor válaszolj, ha igazán akarsz, ne illemből. (nem várom el).


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Augusztus 12)

Én csak akkor válaszolok, mikor érzem, hogy kell, s nem illemből! 
Ritkán olvasom vissza verseimet, inkább másét olvasom. 18-án indulunk a csoportommal Lajosmizsére szavalóestet tartani Kosztolányi Dezső emlékére, én a Rapszódia és a Mostan színes tintákról álmodom c. versét "tálalom" a nézők elé. Sok dolgom volt eddig, nem értem rá ide feljönni. 
Üdv


----------



## nyilvesszö (2007 Augusztus 12)

Kösz, hogy válaszoltál.

Csak azért érdekel, mert ahogy az olvasónak, lelkiállapotától függően mindig mást jelenthet, ugyanúgy az írójának is.

Kívánom, hogy Lajosmizsén úgy sikerüljön előadnod a verseket, ahogyan szeretnéd.

(Nekem nem tetszik ez esetben a "tálalom" szó, mert azt sugallja, hogy valamit meg akarok etetni valakivel. De ez csak az én érzésem.)

Sikert kívánok a csoport többi tagjának is.


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Augusztus 12)

Jól dekódolsz! Én meg akarom etetni e két verssel a közönséget, hogy ne csak hallják, egyék meg, gondolkodjanak. Olvasd el a Rapszódia c. verset. Érteni fogod, hogy miért mondom ezt


----------



## nyilvesszö (2007 Augusztus 13)

Rendben. Etesd meg! Mindkettőt.


----------



## Böngyörke (2007 Augusztus 13)

<TABLE class=tborder id=post644552 cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=6 width="100%" align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=alt2 style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TABLE cellSpacing=6 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=alt2>

</TD><TD noWrap>Vinky19




<SCRIPT type=text/javascript> vbmenu_register("postmenu_644552", true); </SCRIPT> 
Állandó Tag
</TD><TD width="100%"> </TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap>Belépés dátuma: Apr 2007
Hol: Szerbia ->Vajdaság -> Palics
Üzenet: 662 


 

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!-- / user info --></TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt1 id=td_post_644552><!-- message, attachments, sig --><!-- message -->Én csak akkor válaszolok, mikor érzem, hogy kell, s nem illemből! 
Ritkán olvasom vissza verseimet, inkább másét olvasom. 18-án indulunk a csoportommal Lajosmizsére szavalóestet tartani Kosztolányi Dezső emlékére, én a Rapszódia és a Mostan színes tintákról álmodom c. versét "tálalom" a nézők elé. Sok dolgom volt eddig, nem értem rá ide feljönni. 
Üdv
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

bizony néha visszaolvas6nád, mert van ami értelmetlen és furi pszichológiai zavarokat tükröz


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Augusztus 13)

Neked lehet, hogy értelmetlen. Nem az én bajom, hogy nem tudod dekódolni. Zavaraim nincsenek, azoknak van, akik elhitetik, ráerőszaloják másokra a piszichológiai őrült szerepét. Mindenki magának fordítja le a verset! Nézz körül előbb a saját portádnál, hogy miért fordítod le úgy, hogy azt hiszed, nekem valami bajom van. A verseim szókimondóak! Ha nem tetszik ne olvasd, s mivel nem is ismersz, ne ítélkezz hasadra csapva!
Üdv


----------



## nyilvesszö (2007 Augusztus 13)

Könnyebb a másikat pszihikai esetnek titulálni (ennek ma igen jó táptalaja van), mint kísérletet tenni arra, hogy megértsem a másikat. De még az sem biztos, hogy meg kell értenem, elég ha érzem hogy örömet okoz, mert szép. De ha nekem nem szép, azért még nem kell sárba taposni, mert másnak még tetszhet. Inkább kiváncsiskodni kéne, hogy mi tetszhet ezen másoknak. És ha semmiképp nem jutok eredményre, akkor kezembe veszek egy másik könyvet, arrébb viszem az egeret, vagy keresek olyat, ami engem gyönyörködtet.
Nem hiába érvényes még manapság is az ősi bölcsesség: "Kinek a pap, kinek a papné". Lennénk is nagy bajban, ha mindenkinek ugyanaz tetszene. Akkor mindnyájan egyformák lennénk. Akkor mi értelme lenne akárminek is?


----------



## Böngyörke (2007 Augusztus 13)

Jaj drágaságom, magyarról magyarra könnyű fordítani és egy klasszikushoz sem kell ennyi verselemzés...Apollainert sem védik....véleményt nyilvánítani szabad, szerintem leírtam milyen a vers és mit sugall, de *SENKIT* nem szidtam, nem úgy, mint itt TI!


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Augusztus 15)

Drágaságom! El sem tudod képzelni, hogy néha nehezebb magyarról magyarra fordítani!
Ha figyelmesen elolvasod, amit eddig írtunk, rájössz (remélem), hogy mi sem szidtunk téged! A szidás nálam mást jelent, de ... Istenem... nem vagyunk egyformák!
Üdv


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Augusztus 15)

Harag nélkül







Mint ahogy a reggel ébred,
Úgy nyílnak fáradt lelked virágai.
Mint ahogy a mező éled,
Úgy mosolyognak szemed csillagai. 

Nem tagadom, ember vagyok,
Szíveket fáról szaggatok,
De higgy nekem! Én cserjéket ültetek!
Mikor felnőnek, belőlük születem! 

Lásd! Mikor az ifjak virágoznak,
Meglelheted takart titkaimat!
De ne tépj le semmit sem!
Csak nézd, s érts meg engem!

S a halál után, várj, várj engem vissza,
Az ember nem csak a tiszta vizet issza!

Ne kérdezd merre járok, 
Én sem kérdezem!
A tavasz hajnalán várok,
Öleld át gyermekem!

Ha hiányzom, gondozd a cserjéket!
S tündérek dalán hívd lelkemet!

2007. 08. 14.


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Szeptember 22)

No, bekukkantottam!
Jövök még később, feltenni ezt-azt.
Csá


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Szeptember 22)

*Konok Isten*
Isten vagyok, s konok,
Mindenható vadállat!
Gondolkodom, parancsolok,
Templom tornyán eszem lengetem,
Fentről osztom az isteni észt,
Levélben küldöm az utolsó vészt.

Nem is tudom,
Lehet, hogy másnak fáj a szó,
Barangolok,
Nyelvem pengetem,
Gitár húrján szíveket elnyesem.

Csodát csodával keverve,
Szépet is tudok néha... elvétve.

2007.08.22.​


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Szeptember 22)

*Az intő mennyei áldás*​ 

Nem is jártál az égi magasokban,
Mikor léted lett örökhalhatatlan.
Kiáltani már nem érdemes,
Nem lesz már mindig kellemes.​ 
Kérdezd csak az esti napsugarat!
Faggasd a hajnalt ébredt hangokat!
Dagaszd a kelni vágyó dombokat!
Itasd a szomjazó papírharangokat!​ 
Kertedben néhol pusztaság kacsint,
S gyökérrel öleli az apadt kúti kínt.
Nevess, mikor látod a másikat inni!
Sírj, mikor már képtelen vagy nézni!​ 
Jaj, „anyám”! Nem látsz virágot a fán?
Neked csak a földi gyöngyök tetszenek?
Emelkedj a magasba, az ékszerek elvesznek!
Egyenesedj! Néztél már az ég felé egyáltalán?​ 
Nyugodt szívvel ásod a lefoglalt sírokat,
Meg sem kérded kit is temetnek holnap.​ 
Titokban hívod a galád gyökérevőt,
Hogy éjjelente eméssze az élet gerincét,
Hogy az árva törzsre találjon vevőt,
Vagy vágja össze, fűtse télen a kemencét!​ 
Ó, mindenható vadgalamb! Tárd szét izzadt szárnyadat!
Sóhajts egy nagyot, kiálts! Pottyants le pár jómadarat!​ 
2007. 09. 10.
Palics​


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Szeptember 22)

*Halvány pillanat*

Ébred már az álmos tűz, ásít az ősz
Alszik a fény, aludni tér ezernyi őz.
Mikor a csillagok párban hullnak,
Éjszaka sokan egyedül maradnak.

2007.09.17.​


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Szeptember 22)

*res rei<O</O*
Tudsz-e még mosolyogni?
Unikornis hátán szárnyalni?
Tudsz-e még örömmel nevetni?
Gyerekszemmel emberre nézni?
Tudsz-e még madárháton felhőt simogatni?
Delfint karolva tengert lovagolni?
Tudsz-e még tiszta szívvel szeretni?​ 
<O</O
S tudsz-e még tiszta ésszel ítélni?​ 
<O</O​2007.09.18.​


----------



## nyilvesszö (2007 Szeptember 24)

De rég nem voltál! 
Merre jártál? Hogy sikerült a versmondásod?

A mostani verseidet olvasva..............nem akarom kifejezni. Lehet, hogy nem is kell. Köszönöm, hogy felrakod ide őket.

Örülök, hogy nem tudod a képeidet berakni, mert mikor tudod, akkor én nem látok semmit, most viszont gyönyörködhetek bennük.
Tehát nekem kimondottan öröm. Hátha más is van így vele. (Pedig eleinte idegenkedtem az ezzel a technikával készült festményektől, de beláttam, hogy érzéseinket bármiképp kifejezhetjük, a végeredmény a lényeg.
Van egy képed, aminek a közepén egy "emberke" összefonja a karját.
Azért írtam idézőjelbe az emberkét, mert szerintem ő nemcsak a kép közepe, hanem az egész kép ő. Az ő kisugárzása. Tehát ő csak kicsinek látszik, valójában a végtelenségben terjed, csak a lap véges, amire festették.
Nincs kedved egy kitárt karú "emberkét" is festeni???

Üdv.nyilvessző


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Október 17)

Hali, elkezdődött az egyetem, s sok a dolgom. most is csak véletlenül találtam ide. üdv mindenkinek


----------



## nonimel (2007 November 6)

Szia! Üdvözlet Vajdaságból!!


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 November 21)

Szia!


----------



## Vinky19 (2008 Február 25)

Utolsó pillanat



Csukott szájjal kiáltani nem lehet!
Nyelv nélkül a harang sem kondul!
Szólam szól ellened! Ez meddig mehet?
Jobbért körülötted senki sem mozdul.
Forró vízben parázslik a szikla!
Vízesés nem lehet ellenséged!
Mindenkinek van „rejtett” titka.
Tenger felől fújnak a sebzett szelek.
Vörös, véres, halálos hajnal,
Buzdít: Kelj fel! Védd magad!
Térdre esve is küzdj magaddal!
Harcolj magadért, másért a bajban!
Milyen szép is volna,
Nem kellene, ki tolna,
Ám lábam merev!
Ki mozdítaná meg?
Megérint a harmat:
Felsegít: Harcolj tovább!
Ébredj, vár az új nap!
Lelkendező déli lények hívó arany-tánca csábít.
Nem szabad arra mennem, akármennyire kábít!
Folyt a méreg, markolja lelkem,
Földi sav marja száradt testem.
Ne félj! Megkereslek!
Kiálts! S ott leszek!
Megvédelek
Téged!



2007. 09. 29.​


----------



## Vinky19 (2008 Február 25)

perturbatio



1. 
Sötét a tenger és hideg.
Hideg és sötét.
2. 
A szél megfagyott és kemény.
Kemény és megfagyott.
3. 
A nap kifakult és meghalt.
Meghalt és kifakult.
4. 
A gyertya elaludt és eltűnt.
Eltűnt és elaludt.
5. 
A fák elszáradtak és eltörtek.
Eltörtek és elszáradtak.
6. 
Az ember él és szenved.
Szenved és él.

2007. 09. 29.



Miután elolvastátok, hallgassátokmeg Mika Over My Shoulder című zeneszámát!​


----------



## Vinky19 (2008 Február 25)

pensée


Oly szép volt reggeled, mint forrásból született tudatlan virág.
A patak is veled ébred, erdő védelmez, ringat egy szomorú gitár.
Nap melegít, a föld támogat, altat a víz, szél őrzi álmodat. 
Mégis egyedül ébredsz minden nap, a magánykirályság örököse vagy.

Palics 2007.10.09.​


----------



## Vinky19 (2008 Február 25)

51. huszonhárom


Gyémántból lett királylány…
Szaggat a szív, a lelki vágy …
Hiába hihetetlen mutatvány…
Drágagyönggyel teli árva ágy… 

Most csend és „gyönyör”…
Testem helyett a nagytükör…
Alattam a háború földe …
Itt senki sem ül megtört öl’be…

Ülök egy hideg parázson…
Már Anyánk sem melegít… 
Vírus támadta meg szívét… 
Tavasz után a telet várom…

Szorongatom emlékemben 
megmaradt drágaságom…
Már mindegy, kié lesz 
egyszemélyes királyságom…

2007.okt. 21.​


----------



## Vinky19 (2008 Február 25)

perpill

Kérek agyagot!
Szeretnék várat építeni.
Kérek szennylapot!
Szeretnék kicsit melegedni.

2007.10.24.​


----------



## Vinky19 (2008 Február 25)

infinitas infinitio

Könnyes a hajnal , éhezik a lélek,
Porladó szívek fölött sír a gyertyaláng,
Egyre sötétebb a haldokló napvilág,
Gördülnek az utolsó árva cseppek.

Örök éjszakára készül a domb, a virág,
Önkívületben fekszenek a kihűlt testek,
Mozdulatlanok, mint szürke festmények,
A pillanat is megfagyott, akár a világ.

Együtt fekszünk egymás mellett a végtelenségig…….

2007. 10. 25.​


----------



## Vinky19 (2008 Február 25)

exitium

Hasadjon a föld és az ég!
Fényből legyen halott jég!
Hazugnak neveztetek,
Nem lesz többé meleg nyár!
Legyetek elégedettek,
A Nap most örökre bezár!
Veréb- és fecskehalál!


2007. november 12.​


----------



## Vinky19 (2008 Február 25)

SZIVERI SZÍNPAD	

A verspályázat eredménye
A muzslyai Sziveri János Művészeti Színpad idén tizenegyedik alkalommal írta ki vajdasági szintű verspályázatát, melyen magyar nyelven alkotó, önálló kötettel még nem rendelkező vajdasági szerzők vehettek részt kötet-kéziratukkal. A pályázat augusztus 31-én zárult, és a háromtagú bírálóbizottság (dr. Hózsa Éva, N. Czirok Ferenc, Csík Mónika) a beérkezett 24 kéziratból a topolyai Terék Anna (jelige: katicabogár) munkáját ítélte megjelentetésre érdemesnek, és további hat szerző: a szabadkai Kubát Gábor (liliom), a kishegyesi Tóth Maronka Gyöngyvér (Nathaniel), a magyarkanizsai Baráth Attila (AmigoH), a hódegyházi Szemerédi Bernadett (Atlantisz 88), a palicsi Vinkó Attila (veritas) és a doroszlói Lennert Tímea pályamunkáját díjazza. 
A pályázat kiírója egyetlen szerző díjazását látta elő oly módon, hogy megjelenteti első verseskötetét, így támogatva őt szakmai előrehaladásában, azonban idén a beérkezett pályaművek színvonala alapján a zsűri két kötet összeállítását javasolta. Bár mindegyik kézirat tartalmazott jó verseket, Terék Anna pályázati anyaga bizonyult a legegységesebb, legkiforrottabb összeállításnak, így az ő versei jelenhetnek meg önálló kötet formájában. Azonban a kiemelt hat szerző tollából is született jó néhány értékes alkotás, melyek mennyiségileg ugyan nem elegendők saját kötethez, de közös antológiába gyűjtve méltók a közlésre. A bírálóbizottság megítélése szerint mindannyian olyan alkotók, akikben van tehetség és lehetőség irodalmi vénájuk kidomborítására, így ezzel a gyűjteményes kötettel szeretnék biztatni őket a további alkotásra. 
Az elkészült kötetek bemutatójára és a díjátadásra december folyamán kerül sor Muzslyán


----------



## Vinky19 (2008 Február 25)

*High School Musical- Something New*

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pqJkc2xidGw&rel=1&border=0"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pqJkc2xidGw&rel=1&border=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent"width="425" height="355"></embed></object>​


----------



## Vinky19 (2008 Február 25)

Szakadnék négyfelé

Cselló lenne rövid életem,
Hegedű lassú szenvedésem,
Morajló zongora beteg szívem,
Gitár húrján ködbeveszett lelkem. 


2007. nov. 16.​


----------



## Vinky19 (2008 Február 25)

Hajnaltól hajnalig

Tűzliliom sír árva hajón a tengeren.
Egymagad sodródsz a kietlen világon,
Nincs hozzád hasonló a színtelen tájakon!
Ködhajnalkor fekszel keserű könnyeken.

2007. november 29.​


----------



## Vinky19 (2008 Február 25)

MEA CULPA MAXIMA


Bőröd alatt alvad a vér,
bűnt követtél el.
mondd, mit tettél?

Árva hajtincs hull a szakadékba,
gyermekszemmel csapod be a világot,
számtalanszor hagytad el a boldogságot.
s egyszer sem kértél bocsánatot.

Ég a kaukázusi tűz, áldozásra vár az ártatlan szűz,
S mikor kehely törik véres kenyéren,
Lelked szakad hétfelé a pokol mélyében.
Ne kérj semmit sem! Tetted menthetetlen!
Kiáltozni nem érdemes! Nincs társad ebben a percben!

Az ítélőszékben ne gondolj rám,
mert engem is, mint a világot, becsaptál!
Vigasztald magad egymagad! 
Gerinces fűszál hajlik a lábadon,
Menthetetlen mivoltod már csak egy emlék,
Mint ezeréves jégbe teremtett olvadó lék.
Nincs már semmi sem, se együttérzés, se szánalom,


Csak egy múló, vörös gondolatom…

2007.dec.12.​


----------



## Vinky19 (2008 Február 25)

cupidin masc cupido


Megered a nyelvem, 
elmondom, mi bánt engem.
Igaz, társtalan lét kínzó szavai ezek:
nincs kivel megosztanom létem,
magányos, elhagyatott lelkem,
magányba űzött lelkem.
Szeretném megírni sorsom, 
szép élményekkel teli
gondtalan sorsom!
Ám az élet nem így akarja,
istenem, létem fele miért kerülget?
Felébredek, látom üres a hely mellettem,
gyenge pillanataimban nincs, ki öleljen!
Nincs, ki szorítson, bánatomon osztozzon!
Kérlek, Istenem, szánj meg engem!
Adj hitet, s társat hitetlen embernek!

2007. december 13.​


----------



## Vinky19 (2008 Február 25)

risus et Zsozefin



+
++
++++
++++++
Karácsony éjjelén
boldogok a csillagok,
fenyőfát díszítene mindenki,
születnének pici ajándékok.
Csak neked,
csak neked mondom el halkan,
szívem mit kíván egyedül,
dalom most csak neked csendül.
Hallgasd, hallgasd, hogy dobog,
Lassan, s szinte némán,
akár az óceán lágy halványkék hangon,
mint érintés tüzes ajkon 
egy izzasztó hóvihar után.
Úgy alkotunk akkordot akarva s akaratlanul,
mint ahogy hópelyhek hullnak havas hónapon,
egyet te, egyet én, 
s egyet a közös vélemény,
s közben jóból, rosszból mindkettőnk tanul.
Tudod, sokan mondják régóta már,
hogy e két hóvirág násztáncot jár,
s mi mint sárgult falevélre tekintünk rá,
hogy a szél szemünkbe fújja az emberek szavát,
s csak nevetni tudunk az Irigy gondolatán.
Deres még az Napsugár, olvadni vágyik,
Gyere játsszunk tovább!
Hogy nevethessünk újra meg újra,
Hogy a szél újabb viccet fújjon arcunkba!
Lenéző tekintetre mosoly legyen röpke válaszunk!
Érezzük jól magunkat hópehelynyi életig tartó pillanatig
akkor is, ha másnap már nem lesz régóta várt otthonunk! 


2007. dec. 23.​


----------



## Vinky19 (2008 Február 25)

*Dr. Csernus Imre - szenvedélybetegség, szubjektív-objektív megítélés...*

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/n0sbSVnbt6o&rel=1&border=0"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/n0sbSVnbt6o&rel=1&border=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent"width="425" height="355"></embed></object>​


----------



## Vinky19 (2008 Február 25)

*Reggeli - 2007.11.14. - Csernus doktor a hazugságokról*

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/edvUsNqQtxk&rel=1&border=0"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/edvUsNqQtxk&rel=1&border=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent"width="425" height="355"></embed></object>​


----------



## Vinky19 (2008 Február 25)

*Gálvölgyi - Csernus paródia*

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/N0IV4f9KAjc&rel=1&border=0"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/N0IV4f9KAjc&rel=1&border=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent"width="425" height="355"></embed></object>​


----------



## Vinky19 (2008 Február 25)

*Hajós András - Csernus Imre Vitatkozik (Desszert)*

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7eKEvFHlDQ0&rel=1&border=0"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7eKEvFHlDQ0&rel=1&border=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent"width="425" height="355"></embed></object>​


----------



## Vinky19 (2008 Február 25)

A kékség mítosza

Óceánok hullámain tapsvihar zúg
a szebbnél szebb égi festmények alatt.
Hajnal, alkony, deres napkelet,
szitáló eső és csendes-ófelelet.

Ringató karjaiban kéjre késztet az éj.
Bársonyi dalban bordón álmodik az óceán.
Halkan ébreszt a társkereső fény.
Kiált az esti hűs szellő,
Ezerszer szólamszerű pillanatban,
s kábítva csábít naiv férfit egy sellő. 

Test a testben, kéz a hajlatokon, 
mint ifjú Titán-patak a hegyoldalon.
Tépve érteni a világ rendjét és káoszát,
akár testi mámorban a hév mivoltát!

Szédítő obszidiánok
szemedben, mint halhatatlan lángok.
Tudatlan elme rabszolgád már,
ám nem bánom!
Legyen fogoly, legyen örök mosoly,
ha így patakból virágzik érett folyó,
mint élettelenből az élő Földgolyó. 

Ha megéhezel, leszek zsenge étked.
Csak arra kérlek, míg habzsolsz, 
öleld át kóborló, magányos lelkem!


2008. január 31.​


----------



## Vinky19 (2008 Február 25)

Márai Sándor 

Az irigységről 

Vannak gyógyíthatatlanul sérült emberek, kiket a kapzsiság, a hiúság és az irigység oly mélyen megfertőzött, hogy nincs semmiféle mód reá, megközelíteni és megengesztelni beteg lelküket. Ezeket szánjad, de kerüljed. Nincs az a nagylelkű cselekedet, önzetlen magatartás, bátor és nemes közeledés, ami segíthet ez embereken. Különösképpen az irigység kínozza ez embereket. Epét hánynak, álmukban felordítanak, hánykolódnak vackukon, mint a nyavalyatörősök, habot köpnek, ha azt látják, hogy valaki munkával vagy a kegyes sors jóindulatával szerzett, elért valamit az életben. Betegek ezek, fertőző betegek. Kerüld a társaságukat, ne hidd, hogy érvelés, bizonyítás valaha is meggyőzheti őket. Mintha a leprásnak akarnád bizonyítani, hogy az egészségesek bűntelenek és ártatlanok! Nem hiszi el. Ha feltárod előttük betegségük igazi okát, meggyűlölnek. Ha érzéseikre akarsz hatni, fütyköst ragadnak. Oly mélyen élnek indulataikban, mint a száműzött sorsában: nem ismernek más megoldást, csak a bosszút. Ne alkudozz velük, kerüld őket, s viseld el létezésüket a földön, mint egy sorscsapást.


----------



## Vinky19 (2008 Február 25)

napoktól holdakig

Napdajkaszóra nyitod szemed óceánját, 
gyémántholdba karcolt törékeny szavaid.
Éjharangdalra zárod a szíved ablakát,
Gyöngyládikóba fekteted féltett vágyaid.

2008. 02. 12.​


----------



## Vinky19 (2008 Február 25)

Balra vagy jobbra?

Élhetsz és halhatsz,
országunk megengedi!
Nevethetsz és sírhatsz,
országunk megengedi!
Adhatsz és vehetsz,
országunk megengedi!
Ehetsz és ihatsz,
országunk megengedi!
Csinálhatsz bármit,
országunk megengedi!

Kiálthatsz és szavazhatsz is,
de hiába!
Egyesek az embert, mint
vörös bakancs a fűszálat
köszönés után letapossa.
Kérdem!
Maradjak vagy haladjak?

Blokkolt egységűek hada
vezeti a mezőn túli világot!
Ha a nép dönt, s ellene vagy,
nincs helyed az ítélkezés 
bársonyszékében odafönt. 

Kiálthatunk és szavazhatunk!
Engedd meg, tisztelt álbarát,
hadd járhassuk utunkat,
te meg menj nyugodtan nélkülünk!
Balra át! 

2008. 02. 13.​


----------



## Vinky19 (2008 Február 25)

Szerbizmusok nyelvhasználatunkban (1.)

Adalék sajtó- és köznyelvünk kórbonctanához
TOMÁN LÁSZLÓ

Évtizedek óta szerb nyelvű környezetben élünk. Az utca, a hivatalok, az üzletek nyelve szerb. Sokan a magyar mellett szerb újságokból értesülnek a világ menetéről, s a szerb nyelvű tévék műsorát is nézik. Elkerülhetetlen, hogy ez a nyelvi túlsúly ne befolyásolja az egyébként magyar anyanyelvűeket, még akkor is, ha ép az úgynevezett nyelvérzékük. (Nyilvánvaló, hogy a helyes magyar beszédhez és íráshoz ez nem elegendő. Tudásra, nyelvi tudatra is szükség van.) Aki olvassa a Vajdaságban magyar nyelven megjelenő sajtót, bizonyára észrevette, hogy a szövegekben találkozik olyan kifejezésekkel, fordulatokkal, amelyek nem felelnek meg a magyar nyelvhelyességnek. Ha ezek a szerb nyelv egyenes hatásának tulajdoníthatók, szerbizmusoknak nevezhetjük őket.
Jó ideje gyűjtöm ezeket a kifejezéseket. Remélem, hasznos lesz, ha közülük néhányat a nyilvánosság elé tárok. Meg kell jegyeznem, hogy ezúttal csak a legkirívóbbakat teszem közzé. 
Íme a példák, ábécé-sorrendbe szedve. 
„H. D. M. z-i akadémiai szobrás és grafikus...” -- állt az újságban. A szerb nyelvhasználatban azokat, akik a képző- vagy iparművészeti akadémiát (egyetemi szintnek számít) végzik, akademski slikarnak, grafičarnak, vajarnak nevezik. A magyarban nem így használatos; festőművészről, szobrászról, grafikusról beszélünk. 
„Az ünnepi akadémia műsora...” A szerb nyelvben az ünnepi rendezvényekre azt mondják, hogy svečana akademija. A magyar csak a legrangosabb tudományos intézményt nevezi Akadémiának, viszont ünnepi műsort, ünnepi rendezvényt mond, s ez felel meg a szerb svečana akademijának. 
„A Wittman fiúk nem adtak átmenő osztályzatot...” A szerb prelazna ocenát mond, a magyarban ez pozitív osztályzat, érdemjegy, esetleg elégséges vagy jó osztályzat. Ilyen példát is feljegyeztem: „... egy közepes átmenő jegyet mindenképpen megérdemel ...” Természetesen itt elég lett volna a közepes vagy az elégséges osztályzat vagy érdemjegy. 
„Ezerkilencszázötvenháromban beírta az iskolát.” Ez azt jelenti, hogy egy könyvbe, füzetbe bevezette, tehát beírta az iskola nevét. Persze nem erről van szó, hanem a szerb upisao je školu szolgai fordításáról. Iskolába, egyetemre, sőt egyesületbe is beiratkozni szoktak. (Egyesületbe, szervezetbe, pártba belépni is lehet.) 
„A DP-be való betagosodás egyenlő a munkahely elnyerésével” -- olvastam. Lehet betagolódni, betagozódni, a földet tagosítják, de betagosodni (például egy pártba) nem lehet. Ez az učlaniti se szolgai fordítása. Helyesen: „a DP-be való belépés (beiratkozás)...” 
„Nem egyeznek Vajdaság eltaposásával...”; „... nem egyeznek a gučai fúvós fesztivállal...” Egykori ismert nyelvművelőnk, Kossa János már 1962-ben megírta (tehát 46 évvel ezelőtt!), hogy az egyezik szó nem felel meg a szerb slagati se kifejezésnek. Ezt magyarul így mondják: Nem értenek egyet Vajdaság eltaposásával (vagy inkább: kizsákmányolásával, megalázásával...). Vagy: „Nem tetszik nekik a gučai fúvós fesztivál.” 
„Az Aracs Társadalmi Szervezet előtt X. Y. beszélt...” A szerb nyelvben használatos az ispred szó (helytelenül) u ime nekoga jelentésben. A magyar ilyenkor azt mondja: Az Aracs Társadalmi Szervezet nevében vagy képviseletében... 
„A legklasszikusabb példája a tükörszónak a nálunk beszédben, írásban egyaránt igen elterjedt előlát (a predvideti ige fordítása) előirányoz, tervez, biztosít helyett” -- írta 1978-ban a már említett Kossa János. S íme, 2007-ben ilyeneket olvasunk lapjainkban: „A legjobb megoldásokat látja elő...”; „A kisebbségi törvényben elő volt látva...” stb. De előfordul az előlát az élőbeszédben, rádióban, tévében is. Egyébként nem Kossa János volt az egyetlen, aki tiltakozott az előlát használata ellen. Megtaláljuk ennek a szónak az elmarasztalását Ágoston Mihály Rendszerbomlás? című kötetében is (1990). Mindez nem használt. Végső ideje, hogy - mind fordításban, mind eredeti szövegekben, beszédben - messze elkerüljük ezt a kocafordítókra jellemző alakot, mint Kossa János egyszer írta. 
Érdekellentétek - szólt egy cím lapunkban. Ez a szerb sukob interesa tükörfordítása. A magyarban az összeférhetetlenség honosodott meg. Használjuk hát mi is! 
Ha valaki tiltakozik valami vagy valaki ellen, a szerb azt mondja, hogy podiže glas. Ennek tükörfordítása lapjainkban a felemelte a hangját. „A dolgozók felemelték hangjukat” - olvassuk; „Elmondta, hogy hangot kellett emelniük azok ellen, akik nem tisztelik a fasizmus elleni harcban elhunytakat”; „... emeljék fel hangjukat az épület bontása ellen...” stb. A magyar akkor emeli fel hangját, ha dühös, ha haragszik, ha valamit hangsúlyoz, de ha valami ellen tiltakozik, ha követel valamit, akkor a szavát emeli fel valami ellen vagy valamilyen ügyben. Ne fordítsuk tehát szolgaian a szerb kifejezést! Egyébként ez a példa előfordul az élőbeszédben is, ami a sajtó hatását bizonyítja. 
A szerb jogi nyelvben létezik az uslovna kazna kifejezés. Ez magyarul felfüggesztett büntetést jelent. Sajnos, sajtónkban az utóbbi szókapcsolat ritkán szerepel, helyette a feltételes büntetést használják, ami nemcsak hogy nem felel meg a büntetés válfajának, hanem nyelvileg helytelen is. 
A szerbben a filmforgatást snimanjenak nevezik. Ezt újságíróink egyszerűen felvételezésnek írják és mondják, holott ez a kifejezés a magyarban katonai műszónak minősül, és azt jelenti, hogy átvesznek valamilyen árut. Ehelyett, ha a szerbben a snimanje szót találjuk, forgatásnak vagy fényképezésnek fordítsuk. Egy példa: „Már befejezték a dokumentumfilm felvételezését”. Forgatását lett volna a helyes magyar alak. 
Egyszer régen megírtam, hogy a Zavod za platni promet magyarul nem Fizetésforgalmi Intézet, mert a fizetésforgalom fogalomzavart idéz elő. Helyesen: Pénzforgalmi Intézet. Időközben ez az intézmény meg is szűnt, s remélhetőleg a téves magyar elnevezésével sem fogunk többé találkozni. 
„Szó sincs fotelért folyó harcról” - olvastam lapunkban. Ez a szerb borba za fotelje szolgai fordítása. A mi nyelvünkben ezt a csúnya jelenséget bársonyszékért folyó harcnak nevezik. Olvastam olyat is, hogy „A VMSZ-nek nem a fotelok fontosak”. Elhiszem, de magyarul a bársonyszékek nem fontosak. 
Társadalmunkban gyakran megtörténik, hogy valaki, aki valamilyen tisztségen van, visszaélésre használja ezt ki. Ezt sajtónk így mondja: „Visszaéltek hivatali helyzetükkel.” Ez a szerb zloupotreba službenog položaja tükörfordítása, a magyar nem így mondja. Sajnos, mégis igen sokszor előfordul: „Hivatali helyzetükkel való visszaélés.” Ez még nyakatekert is. Sokkal egyszerűbb a helyes magyar alak: Visszaélt(ek) hivatalával (hivatalukkal), vagy: Visszaélt hivatali beosztásával. 
A szerb minden írott szövegre azt mondja: piše. (Például: U knjizi piše; Na tabli piše stb.) A magyar ezt nem így fejezi ki („PB írta a markolatán cifra betűkkel; Nagy csinnadrattával adták ki Szabadkán a kétnyelvű személyi igazolványt, amelyben Jugoszláviát írt; Szerb és angol nyelven írja a legfontosabb adatokat” stb.). A felsorolt példák szemmel láthatóan tükörfordításai a szerbnek (PB piše...; U ličnoj karti piše...; Srpski i engleski piše...). De ilyen példával is találkoztam: „Ezt nem írta a pályázatban...” To ne piše u konkursu - mondaná a szerb. Magyarul ezt egészen másképp fejezzük ki: PB, állt a markolatán; Jugoszlávia volt rányomtatva, ráírva; Szerb és angol nyelven közli a legfontosabb adatokat; A pályázatban nem volt benne... vagy nem közölték... stb. Miért kell sajtónknak - de a köznyelvnek is - ilyen szolgai módon utánoznia a szerb kifejezéseket? Már nem gondolkodunk magyarul? Már csak szerbül jutnak eszünkbe az állandó kifejezések? 
Még egy érdekes példát találtam, amely hasonlít a fentiekre, csak más vonatkozású. „Most viszont kiírták a számlát azért, amit az elmúlt években tettünk meg.” A szerbben ez valószínűleg így hangzana: Ispisali su nam račun za ono što smo učinili proteklih godina. Igen ám, de a magyar - ha helyesen akarja magát kifejezni --, így mondja: Most viszont meg kell fezetnünk azért, amit az elmúlt években nem tettünk meg, vagy: Most megkaptuk a számlát... 
A ki- igekötőnek még egy helytelen használatára bukkantam. „Könnyen kiszavazták a polgármester elleni bizalmatlansági indítványt.” Az Idegen szavak és kifejezések szótára még az osztracizmust sem nevezi kiszavazásnak. A kiszavazás a szerb izglasati tükörfordítása, a magyarban még a bizalmatlansági indítványt is vagy megszavazzák, vagy nem szavazzák meg, semmi esetre sem ki. 
A perekben megtörténik, hogy az egyik fél - leggyakrabban az alperes - elégedetlen a bíróság összetételével. A szerb ilyenkor azt mondja, hogy Traži izuzeće sudije. Sajtónkban többek között ezt a példát találtam: „A felperesek kérték a szabadkai bíróság kivételezését.” A kivételezés azt jelenti, hogy valakivel (vagy valakikkel) kivételt tesznek. Aki elégedetlen a bíróság összetételével, az valamelyik tag - vagy az egész bíróság - kizárását kérheti. Lásd Orosz János Szerb-magyar közigazgatási és jogi szótára 77. oldalát!

Magyar-Szó
Kilátó rovata
2008.02.16.


----------



## Vinky19 (2008 Február 25)

Sziasztok! Rég jelentkeztem. Feltettem néhány versem, amiből sok mindenre meglesz az esetleges kérdésre a válasz.


----------



## Ile57 (2009 Január 7)

*Isten éltessen névnapod alkalmával, kedves Attila!*


----------



## Vinky19 (2009 Március 6)

Ile57 írta:


> *Isten éltessen névnapod alkalmával, kedves Attila!*



Köszönöm!


----------



## voxpopuli (2009 Július 2)

*Nem tüntünk el, te se tedd...*

Aggódom, csak nem fáradtál el???

Egy kis életjel jó jönne...

---------------
PS. Ha tudod szerezd meg a RUBICON aktuális számát. sajnos itt késéssel teszik ki ) .Nagyon tanulságos, nagyon a Vajdaságról szól...


----------



## Vinky19 (2010 Augusztus 17)

Változnak az idők, és változom én is  Lassan el kell olvasnom az egészet, hogy visszatérjek a 19 éves önmagamhoz  de nem lennék ismét 19 xD


----------



## peter1959 (2010 Szeptember 18)

A Vajdaság már nem toleráns mint 30 éve. Személyes tapasztalatom.Megértelek.


----------



## hurkagyurka321 (2010 November 26)

amit ma megehetsz ne halaszd holnapra


----------



## kika21 (2011 Január 28)

jézus, te úgy nyilvánulsz meg mint egy öngyilkosjelölt.


----------



## Vinky19 (2011 Január 29)

Nem vagyok az  már nem. Változnak az idők!  Hála a Mindenhatónak!


----------



## ledaadel (2011 Március 31)

hogy tudom elkezdeni a tanulast?segits kerlek,a topicodban meg nem talaltam ehhez hasonlot,vagy csak rossz helyen neztem?help me!


----------



## silwershadow (2011 Április 7)

A magány , sokszor a meg nem értésről szól !


----------



## Vinky19 (2011 Május 15)

<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/IbnF-Tlphng" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>​
Vannak olyan dalok, melyek gyerekdaloknak indulnak,de aztán...


----------



## Numa (2011 Május 16)

Vannak... Pl.: Halász Judit sok-sok dala ..(neked így jó, nekem úgy,.... nehéz úgy szeretni ahogyan kell...jól csak a szívével lát az ember...stb.) Véletlen találtam ide, kedves Vinky...remélem, visszaolvasod néha amiket írtál... és azt is remélem, hogy jól vagy.... az eddigi bejegyzéseid alapján segítségre lenne szükséged-- vagy lett volna? ..komolyan-...JÓL VAGY?


----------



## Nyati (2011 Május 18)

*Gyermekorunk egyik "szívküldis" dalja,de nekem mindig egy kis lelki erőt*

Tizennégy múltam éppen, vasárnap volt, azt hiszem.
Apám bort töltött és sodort egy cigarettát nekem.
Leült mellém, s azt mondta, most, hogy elmégy, ki tudja, 
Mikor látunk majd újra, vigyázz magadra, fiam!

Vigyázz jól, mert a város hideg, büszke és irigy.
Eddig gond nélkül éltél, de már nem lesz mindig így.
Ott a kollégiumban minden egész másképp van.
Én csak azt kívánom, bármi lesz is, hogy ember légy, fiam!

Mikor eljött a nap, szintén egy vasárnap délután.
Anyám könnyek közt adta rám az ünneplő ruhám.
Csirkét csomagolt az útra, apám bort töltött újra, 
Búcsúzóul azt mondta, vigyázz magadra, fiam!

[:Vigyázz jól, mert a város hideg, büszke és irigy.
Eddig gond nélkül éltél, de már nem lesz mindig így.
Egész más ott az élet, egyedül hagynak téged.
Én csak azt kívánom, bármi lesz is, hogy ember légy, fiam!:]

Azt kívánom, bármi lesz is, 
Hogy ember légy, fiam!


----------



## Vinky19 (2011 Május 18)

Kértem a topic törlését, de nem akarták dilííítezni 
Jól vagyok. Már rendben minden, vagyis nekem úgy tűnik, ami engem illet. 
Nem olvasom vissza a régi bejegyzéseimet


----------



## Vinky19 (2011 Május 18)

<iframe width="560" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/JrW6cnqkABU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>​


----------



## Vinky19 (2011 Május 18)

<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/DwB7ZcnT8aU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>​
Ebbe olyannyira beleszerettem, hogy amikor meghallom, mást nem tudok csinálni, csak ezt hallgatni és elképzelni azt, hogy az életem legtökletesebb pillanatában megszólal a zenemű.

Csodálatos és felemelő!


----------



## Ancsika92 (2011 Július 26)

És minden jó ha jó a vége


----------



## agoni (2011 Augusztus 21)




----------



## Vinky19 (2011 Augusztus 29)

Stewe77 írta:


> e


 
Úgy gondolom, ennek van külön topic!


----------



## szolly (2011 Október 2)

Rengetegen csak kényszerből postolnak hogy utána letölthessenek egy sorozatot!


----------



## chabeester (2011 Október 3)

*love canada*

love canada


----------



## chabeester (2011 Október 3)

wonderful landscape, i just love it


----------



## chabeester (2011 Október 3)

i was as a tourist next year again


----------



## chabeester (2011 Október 3)

very nice people in toronto


----------



## chabeester (2011 Október 3)

kiss kiss to jane1984, sent you an e mail


----------



## chabeester (2011 Október 3)

oh and love ice hockey, the match was extrem cool yes


----------



## rkozmix (2011 Október 19)

Érdekes világ ez...


----------



## zorat (2012 Január 8)




----------



## MaggieMay (2012 Január 9)

*Open a Book*

*Open A Book *
_by Jane Baskwill_

Open a book
And you will find
People and places of every kind
Open a book
And you can be
Anything that you want to be:
Open a book
And you can share
Wondrous worlds you find in there
Open a book
And I will too
You read to me
And I'll read to you.


----------



## ahutter (2012 Január 16)

Gyönyörű!


----------



## ferely (2012 Február 11)

érdekes világ biza az "egész"


----------



## markivili (2012 Február 14)

Nagy jó


----------

